# Police Chief says Officer Wilson will likely not be charged.



## asaratis (Oct 21, 2014)

The planned leaks if information are designed to lesson the impact of the final decision not to charge Wilson in the shooting of Michael Brown.  When the decision does come out, I'm betting there will still be riots and looting...not limited to Ferguson, Mo.

....and the Reverends Sharpton and Jackson will jump into the race-baiting spotlight yet again.



UPDATED Former Police Chief Speaks on Latest Michael Brown Shooting Information CBS St. Louis

*FERGUSON, Mo. (KMOX)* – Information about the Michael Brown fatal police shooting is beginning to leak out, and former St. Louis County Police Chief Tim Fitch says it’s no accident the feds are allowing the information.

Fitch discussed a New York Times article indicating, according to federal investigators, there was a struggle that led up to the fatal police shooting of Brown, with KMOX’s Mark Reardon on Monday.

Fitch calls the information from the investigation coming out as phase two – to “coordinate leaks to the media, and to start getting some of the facts out there to kind of let people down slowly,” he says. “When I say this is phase two – phase one was really Eric Holder’s announcement how they were going to basically do a complete review and take over the Ferguson Police Department.”

Fitch says he thinks the feds recognize that it’s “probably very unlikely” that there’s going to be charges against Ferguson police officer Darren Wilson.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

Niggahs ATTACK!!!!


----------



## blastoff (Oct 21, 2014)

It'll give the many black thugs, criminals, etc. an excuse to riot, burn, and loot more free stuff.  That's all that really matters to those types.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2014)

Can't wait to watch this continue from a safe distance.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2014)

Is anyone really surprised?

I'm not, I knew this was a good shoot from the beginning.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> It's disgraceful is what it is.  They ought to, at the very least, can his ass.


Why? To placate the savages?


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> It's disgraceful is what it is.  They ought to, at the very least, can his ass.



For defending himself against a crackhead GIANT?  huh?-


----------



## asaratis (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> It's disgraceful is what it is.  They ought to, at the very least, can his ass.


For what?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> It's disgraceful is what it is.  They ought to, at the very least, can his ass.



Who on Earth would want to be a police officer if the BEST result for you if you end up shooting a suspect is that you get fired?

Some of you are fucking idiots.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 21, 2014)

Two other scenarios are now likely if he stays in Ferguson....either he'll get ambushed or hesitate to use his weapon the next time which might get him killed.  He should resign and consider a new career elsewhere.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> It's disgraceful is what it is.  They ought to, at the very least, can his ass.



Absolutely not.  If it was investigated and deemed a good shoot, he should get an award for what he went through!


----------



## Meathead (Oct 21, 2014)

Pretty obvious. No one needs another useless  trial or federal investigation after Zimmerman.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > It's disgraceful is what it is.  They ought to, at the very least, can his ass.
> ...



He did his job wrong, it resulted in TERRIBLE consequences.  When people do their jobs wrong, they should be discharged.  It really is that simple.

This sets a terrible precedent.  "Peace officers" can use deadly force on unarmed citizens when they so choose.  I just don't like it.

Racists here don't mind.  But if the guy had been a white man, standing in front of his home, barring entry to his house because police didn't have a warrent and he diddn't want cops harassing his wife and young children?  Well, I think folks would be singing a different tune. . . .


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



He dd no such thing. Have you ever been a police officer? No? Then shut the fuck up


----------



## asaratis (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Was the Michael Brown guilty?


Yet to be seen...but as it stands right now, he committed felony assault on a police officer.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 21, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Two other scenarios are now likely if he stays in Ferguson....either he'll get ambushed or hesitate to use his weapon the next time which might get him killed.  He should resign and consider a new career elsewhere.


He should be given retirement. In fact he cannot safely continue his job for reasons relating to it. He should also get the hell out of Saint Louis, which he has probably done already.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

The simple fact is, if he though Michael Brown was guilty, he should have thrown cuffs on him and thrown him in the back of the cruiser.  The perp. is dead now because the cop did his job wrong.  The cop needs to be fired because someone is dead and the cop went overboard using lethal force.  It wouldn't have happened if the cop wasn't such an idiot.

Ah. . . . the terror of the police state.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



That's different circumstances moron.

If a black man were standing in front of his home not letting a cop illegally enter and the cop killed the guy Id want the cop fried

If a white man got in a fight with a cop and was shot while charging the cop, I'd want the cop found not guilty.

Why do you dumb son of a bitches have to turn everything into race?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

asaratis said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Was the Michael Brown guilty?
> ...



Which wouldn't have occurred had the cop done his job right.  Can his ass.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> He did his job wrong, it resulted in TERRIBLE consequences.  When people do their jobs wrong, they should be discharged.  It really is that simple.
> 
> This sets a terrible precedent.  "Peace officers" can use deadly force on unarmed citizens when they so choose.  I just don't like it.



If you're being violently assaulted by somebody you have the right, police officer or civilian, to shoot that person in defense.  People can and do kill others with their bare hands all the time.  If that is what happened in this case in Ferguson then Wilson was justified.  I'm not convinced that's the case, but I wasn't there to witness it and there is no video evidence of the attack.  While I'm skeptical that Wilson was right in shooting Brown, were I sitting on a jury and presented with the exact same facts that I know right now I wouldn't be able to convict him beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> The simple fact is, if he though Michael Brown was guilty, he should have thrown cuffs on him and thrown him in the back of the cruiser.  The perp. is dead now because the cop did his job wrong.  The cop needs to be fired because someone is dead and the cop went overboard using lethal force.  It wouldn't have happened if the cop wasn't such an idiot.
> 
> Ah. . . . the terror of the police state.


You have got to be the most naive person I have encountered in a long while.  Cops don't just "throw" a pair of cuffs on a 300 pound, angry man.  Sometimes it takes three of four big, burly cops to subdue one drugged up perp.  Cops don't just "throw" people into the back of their cruiser when they don't wanna be thrown.

By the way, "being thrown in jail" is just an expression.

You need to watch a few episodes of COPS now and then...study what most people call "resisting arrest'.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> It's disgraceful is what it is.  They ought to, at the very least, can his ass.


 
For what? Doing his job?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Was the Michael Brown guilty?


 
I would say.....yes he was guilty of robbing the store and guilty of getting himself shot.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


 
So he should have let Brown beat the shit out of him, take his gun and possibly kill him and you would be ok with that.

I try not to play "what if" games.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 21, 2014)

A Sig Sauer .40 has ample knockdown power against a normal sized man.  Brown was 280 lbs. and high as a kite.  All you need to see is the video of him manhandling the store clerk and then defiantly walking down the middle of the street when he was approached.  He went for the officer's weapon that much is now certain.  He then absorbed several rounds while advancing toward the officer.  There were no rear entry shots....he was not shot in the back.  The officer, seeing previous rounds were not ending the attack, threw a head shot into him.   That's exactly what is proper procedure and how he was trained.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> It's disgraceful is what it is.  They ought to, at the very least, can his ass.



 For doing his job?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> The simple fact is, if he though Michael Brown was guilty, he should have thrown cuffs on him and thrown him in the back of the cruiser.  The perp. is dead now because the cop did his job wrong.  The cop needs to be fired because someone is dead and the cop went overboard using lethal force.  It wouldn't have happened if the cop wasn't such an idiot.
> 
> Ah. . . . the terror of the police state.


 
He tried doing that, Brown resisted, punched the cop, went for his gun and the rest is history.

Sometimes criminals don't always go easy, some put up a fight. You need to stop living with blinders on.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> The simple fact is, if he though Michael Brown was guilty, he should have thrown cuffs on him and thrown him in the back of the cruiser.  The perp. is dead now because the cop did his job wrong.  The cop needs to be fired because someone is dead and the cop went overboard using lethal force.  It wouldn't have happened if the cop wasn't such an idiot.
> 
> Ah. . . . the terror of the police state.




     Which is exactly what would have happened if Dirt Nap had cooperated.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



  So how was he supposed to stop Dirt Nap from attacking?


----------



## mdk (Oct 21, 2014)

Good. I am sure he wishes the whole incident would have turned out differently but as it stands the evidence supports the actions of the officer.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


He did he questioned him and for his trouble he was attacked in his car and the perp tried to take his firearm shooting happened in the car from that. How exactly was supposed to arrest a 280 pound man charging him after already being beaten? Moron.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2014)

This is not about race.

This was about a stupid teenager making stupid choices and dying because of them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



 Stop trolling...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > He did his job wrong, it resulted in TERRIBLE consequences.  When people do their jobs wrong, they should be discharged.  It really is that simple.
> ...


I know that killed you to write, but kudos to you .


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


How is it that you're so privy to info that no one else has? I haven't seen this since the Zimmerman case. So many people who know things no one else does. Amazing.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Fair enough. 



I didn't know what I was talking about.  I apologize.  I never followed the incident closely enough to care.  lol  I just read the MOD message and was set straight.  Usually MSM news and events are meant to stir up public outrage and cause and outpouring of cries for more authority of the police state. 

I saw the testimony of the other kid involved and this incident just sounds awful.

Still, all in all, I maintain that the cop should probably be fired.  The use of deadly force was not warranted.  Where was Brown going to go after the struggle, seriously?  Run to Mexico with a bullet in the arm?  Wilson had winged him.  He was going to turn up in a healthcare facility nearby, weakened and in terrible pain.  After cooler heads prevailed, and an APB had been issued, Brown would have been brought in.

They caught the other kid you know.  It's just a case of lousy police work that has caused more racial tension and further militarization of the police. 

Never did I say Wilson needs to be charged with anything.  I only maintained that this guy needs to go.  He doesn't have the temperament or the cool head needed to be a officer of the law.



> *Shooting*
> The encounter between Michael Brown, Dorian Johnson, and Darren Wilson took place on August 9, 2014, in the 2900 block of Canfield Drive, in the middle of the Canfield Green Apartment complex.[26]
> 
> At 12:01 p.m. Wilson drove up to Brown and Johnson and ordered them to move off the street and onto the sidewalk.[27][11][28][29][30] A struggle then took place between Brown and Wilson through the window of the police SUV, a Chevrolet Tahoe.[31] Wilson's gun was fired twice during the struggle with one bullet hitting Brown's arm while it was inside the vehicle.[31] Brown broke free of Wilson's grasp and he and Johnson fled away from the vehicle and Johnson hid behind a car.[32] Wilson got out of the vehicle and pursued Brown, striking him with at least six shots[11] and fatally wounding him. Brown was unarmed.[26]
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



 He didnt run away he attacked. Thats what got the kid killed.
Had he followed the officers instructions he would be alive today.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2014)

Now that we have more evidence, I think we can paint a better picture of what likely happened.

The officer stops them for walking in the middle of the street.

Brown had just stolen items from a conveinent store and tussled with the owner, thus probably thought he was being stopped for that reason. Because of thinking he was going to be arrested, he goes on the offense shoving the officer who was trying to get out of his squad car and wrestles with the officer inside the squad car. 
Things get serious and the officers gun is fired twice. One shot hits Brown in the arm.

Brown then realizes he's in trouble so he retreats away from the squad car. The officer commands him to stop. Brown turns around and begins to walk back towards the officer. The officer fresh from believing Brown was trying to get his gun away moments before, now believes Brown is coming back to attack again.
The officer fearing now for his life feels he must use lethal force in order to stop the threat.
He then fires the fatal shot.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Racists here don't mind.  But if the guy had been a white man, standing in front of his home, barring entry to his house because police didn't have a warrent and he diddn't want cops harassing his wife and young children?  Well, I think folks would be singing a different tune. . . .


I just can't figure out what your tune is. Are you talking about Michael Brown/Darren Wilson?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)

blastoff said:


> It'll give the many black thugs, criminals, etc. an excuse to riot, burn, and loot more free stuff.  That's all that really matters to those types.


I wish I knew of the exact date....


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> If you're being violently assaulted by somebody you have the right, police officer or civilian, to shoot that person in defense.  People can and do kill others with their bare hands all the time.  If that is what happened in this case in Ferguson then Wilson was justified.  I'm not convinced that's the case, but I wasn't there to witness it and there is no video evidence of the attack.  While I'm skeptical that Wilson was right in shooting Brown, were I sitting on a jury and presented with the exact same facts that I know right now I wouldn't be able to convict him beyond a reasonable doubt.



I agree with this.  Thank you for setting me straight.  After reading all the witness reports, my comment was never a question of whether or not he should be charged with anything.  It was more to the point of whether he should keep his job.

I too don't know enough to clearly judge if he is guilty.  But I can see from the multiple witness testimony that this misunderstanding should have never ended in the death of a young teen if this cop was a professional.

Protect and Serve?

My ass. . .


HereWeGoAgain said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



According to witnesses and the other kid, he did run away after the police officer harassed them, and after he had already been shot once.
Shooting of Michael Brown - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/20/us/shooting-accounts-differ-as-holder-schedules-visit.html?_r=0

Witnesses Tiffany Mitchell Piaget Crenshaw detail Michael Brown shooting journalists detained - The Global Dispatch

I could go on, there's more, but you have already made up your mind, haven't you?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



How could Brown, "beat the shit out of him," as you say, when every one agrees that Brown is already terrified, shot, and covered in his own Blood?

And by some accounts, the young man just robbed and local convenience store.  It's pretty obvious for this kid, the jig is up.  He just wants to live at this point. . . .


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Thank you sir  I realize that now.  I was misinformed when I originally posted.  I don't watch TV or keep up to date with current events.  So there is egg on my face when I started down this road.  

Now I am up to speed.

What I don't understand, is this.

IF, after the kid had a bullet in his arm, why did the cop need to fill him full of lead?   Why didn't he call for back up?  Why not chase him with the squad car?  

I now read all of the eye witness accounts, and although they do vary in some degree of the detail, one thing is obvious, the kid did NOT need to die if the officer had been a professional.  

Does he need to be brought up on charges?  Not necessarily.  

Would you want this gut to be a cop in YOUR town?  I sure as hell wouldn't.  Bullies suck.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


 
Wilson's orbital socket didn't fracture itself.

Explain Brown's blood inside the patrol car.

Explain Brown's blood on the officers handgun and uniform.

Explain at least one gun shot that was fired at close range.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


 
He died because he refused to comply with the officers demand and charged at Wilson, who had already suffered a crushing blow at the hands of Brown.

What would you have done? Let the man that just crushed your orbital socket to come at you again?

Yes I would like Wilson to work in my town. I think every town needs more cops like Wilson.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


You still believe that Brown was shot in the back.  There's the problem right there.

After being shot in the arm, Brown got away. He started running away.  Then for some reason, he did exactly what he did in the convenience store.  He turned and charged.   He was then shot five more times from the front.  The kill shot went through the top of his head because his head was down as he was charging.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Officer Wilson did the right thing defending himself against a black thug. Give him an award.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:
			
		

> Thank you sir  I realize that now.  I was misinformed when I originally posted.  I don't watch TV or keep up to date with current events.  So there is egg on my face when I started down this road.
> 
> Now I am up to speed.
> 
> ...


Because he gave chase and was not at his car.  Brown turned and charged him.   Even after some hits he continued to run  towards Wilson


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > If you're being violently assaulted by somebody you have the right, police officer or civilian, to shoot that person in defense.  People can and do kill others with their bare hands all the time.  If that is what happened in this case in Ferguson then Wilson was justified.  I'm not convinced that's the case, but I wasn't there to witness it and there is no video evidence of the attack.  While I'm skeptical that Wilson was right in shooting Brown, were I sitting on a jury and presented with the exact same facts that I know right now I wouldn't be able to convict him beyond a reasonable doubt.
> ...



 Not how it happened. You just admitted to not following the story closely and you want to call into question how it happened when the forensic evidence and the only true eyewitness saw it point to it being a good shoot.
    Get back to me when you've "followed a little closer"


----------



## chikenwing (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


 If only that was true,you might have something,in this case ya got nothing,that cop has every right to protect himself,he was attacked,as the evidence is showing.This is all on the thug that just knocked over a convenience store,get a grip on reality.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Oct 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> This is not about race.
> 
> This was about a stupid teenager making stupid choices and dying because of them.





MisterBeale said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Nope, he deserves an award and a pay raise.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2014)

That won't happen either.  He is finished in the St Louis area and probably Illinois as well.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Can't wait to watch this continue from a safe distance.



*I bet you slow down and stare at car accidents, too.  *


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I can't, nor will I attempt to.  Apparently you DO know, don't you?  It's like they say, dead men tell no tales. . . .


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


I just read everything. . . . 

You have in your mind it happened one way, the eye witnesses and autopsy report disagree with what you have in your mind.  What else is there to say?  I just posted the Some of the links I have read.  Do you want to post something else for me to refer to?  Or is it TV propaganda and talk radio that you have been listening to that you can't refer me to?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Are you for real? He made a choice and it has been deemed a good choice and he did his job properly.

The scenario you are giving isn't even close to the one between Wilson and Brown. You would have to be a real nut job to find the two comparable.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 21, 2014)

According to witnesses Michael Brown was shot in the back as he was running away.

There are no gunshots to the back only to the front.   Which is correct the witnesses or the evidence?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

R.D. said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose.  If you are naive enough to believe that story. . .  

Someone watches too many movies and television shows.  lol


----------



## R.D. (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


You didn't read everything.    Really, what's your point in even being in this thread?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> According to witnesses Michael Brown was shot in the back as he was running away.
> 
> There are no gunshots to the back only to the front.   Which is correct the witnesses or the evidence?



From the witnesses I read, none of them actually said that he appeared to be shot in the back.  They all state that there was a shot fired while his back was turned, THEN he turned around, and put his hands in the air and started walking back.  They all pretty much agree on that fact.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> That won't happen either.  He is finished in the St Louis area and probably Illinois as well.



He's finished because if he hangs around the protesters are likely to murder him.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > According to witnesses Michael Brown was shot in the back as he was running away.
> ...



They were wrong.  Weren't they?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > According to witnesses Michael Brown was shot in the back as he was running away.
> ...


No they don't a witness testified Brown did not raise his arms past his waist and then he headed back towards the cop. Having already assaulted the cop once trying to take his firearm and not obeying orders to stop and get on the ground the cop had every right to fire.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> According to witnesses Michael Brown was shot in the back as he was running away.
> 
> There are no gunshots to the back only to the front.   Which is correct the witnesses or the evidence?


Which witness?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

R.D. said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


At this point?  I AM the thread.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



 You're full of shit. The autopsy and the forensic evidence points to exactly what happened.
   Officer Wilson rolled up on the two dimwits and tried to get out of his SUV. Dirt Nap then slammed the door on officer Wilson and then reached into the SUV and tried for Wilsons weapon at which point Wilson fired twice missing once and hitting Dirt Nap in the arm with one.
   At this point Dirt Nap turns to run but officer Wilson gets out of his SUV and draws down on Dirt Nap and tells him to stop.
   Had Dirt Nap listened to Wilson and got down on the ground he would have likely survived the encounter.
    But instead he advances on officer Wilson and taunts him,having already experienced Dirt Naps violent side officer Wilson was not going to let him continue to advance.
    And you know the rest of the story.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > According to witnesses Michael Brown was shot in the back as he was running away.
> ...



 Does it matter? He wasn't shot in the back.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




    Right or wrong huh?


----------



## R.D. (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> At this point?  I AM the thread.



Well, that's a shame


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > That won't happen either.  He is finished in the St Louis area and probably Illinois as well.
> ...



*He's finished because no matter where he goes the problem he created for himself will follow, as it should.  

Too bad he couldn't have stopped himself after the first shot when Michael Brown was wounded and tried to run away.  But Wilson's stupidity took place of sound judgment and police training.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

*A video always trumps a police officer trying to cover his ass to a grand jury.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2014)

You don't have the narrative right, NTPP.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *A video always trumps a police officer trying to cover his ass to a grand jury.*


That video does not show anything except a supposed witness, one that has been called into question by another witness that stated Brown never raised his hands and that he could not tell what he said.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 21, 2014)

If Brown had not turned and charged at Wilson he would be alive today.   If he had just kept running.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Oct 21, 2014)

R.D. said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > At this point?  I AM the thread.
> ...


Yeah, it is a shame he is saying anything as delusional as he is.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Sound police training doesn't train to shoot to wound stupid. LEO are trained to fire until the threat is suppressed. Now, granted in the military we were trained 2 in the chest 1 in the head, but regular police don't fire as often or train as hard as military police.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *A video always trumps a police officer trying to cover his ass to a grand jury.*
> ...



*Really?  Want to post a link to that? You didn't because you can't.  

Immediately after the shooting there were many people who didn't have the time to convene and conspire and create a story, they all just said exactly what is depicted in that video:  Brown turned around with his hands up but Wilson just kept on firing.  *


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



You know what eyewitness testimony means to an investigation? Almost nothing.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



*
So police training is to be judge and jury?  Who is stupid here?  Police officers' duty is to apprehend and let the courts decide.

"...we in the military..."  Oh fuck off, phony keyboard asshole.



*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



*Eyewitness testimony is the same as video?  Fascinating. 

The people in this video were spontaneously filmed at the incident took place.

You're not as smart as a bear, much less an average one.*


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Pure hearsay!


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

*


Thank god for private citizens and their video:

*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



*Video with sound is now hearsay....Says the USMB village idiot.*


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Officer Wilson is innocent. He made the right call against a feral negro savage hell bent on attacking him causing harm.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

*What is most compelling about this latest Brown video is that the two men reacting to what they are seeing are not aware they are being video-taped.   

Therefore not acting or being interviewed.  They simply confirm what the first witnesses stated right after the shooting.

But since many of you rednecks refuse to watch it, how would you know that?*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...




*Then why doesn't he stand up for his principles instead of hiding?  He's sort of like you, McGarrett....prefers dark places where he can skitter off and not own up to his actions.*


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



It does happen to whites too.  This happened the same time the Brown shooting occurred, this kid never touched the cop and did not have a or any weapons on him. Cops pulled up, as the kid was walking away, and was shot for doing exactly what the cop said to do, get your hands out. NO crime committed, nothing. Someone had called the cops earlier and said there was a group of kids with a gun possibly. Why is it we have heard nothing about Dillon??? He did not have a gun, or any weapon.

Utah Local News - Salt Lake City News Sports Archive - The Salt Lake Tribune


Here s the video of him getting shot and killed:


Do we only get outraged over blacks youth being shot? In the last ten year period, whites were killed by plice twice as many times as blacks.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...




Because his life would be in jeopardy if he did so you moron.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Oh shut up with your stupid judge and jury crap. The guy attacked the cop then fled then attacked again. END OF STORY


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




*Blacks are just 13% of the population but are 8 times more likely than whites to be stopped and arrested. *

*ACLU report: Black drivers get pulled over more often than white drivers*
ACLU report Black drivers get pulled over more often than white drivers - Omaha.com Crime Courts


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



*Show the video of him attacking Wilson.  Go ahead. Do it you stupid POS.  

And if you get into trouble then let's remember that you are an advocate for getting rid of the "Innocent until proven guilty" rock bed of our legal system.*


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Forensics confirm that he attacked WIlson, stupid.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



*George Zimmerman is still walking around, driving his car, getting stopped for speeding and beating up his girlfriend.  So there goes your empty-headed redneck premise.*


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


 

*FBI stats confirm 13% of the US population commit 34% of the vehicle thefts.*
FBI mdash Table 43


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



I believe Zimmerman should be in jail. So there goes your ignorant stereotyping.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



*Please provide a link that says he attacked Wilson.  The report confirms a shot fired in the police vehicle and Brown's blood.  That doesn't explain the other 5 shots fired after Brown tried to run away.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...




*I guess you think that lefties are as lazy as righties.
So here's the stats you just linked to.  You really are that dumb.* * Back to your honey jar and den.*


Motor vehicle theft Whites:32,575 Blacks:17,250
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



*In Nebraska.* Did you read your link?

If honestly is anywhere it is a fact blacks are responsible for more crime statistically per 100,000 than whites when they are only 11 percent of the population.  The only fact of the matter is there are still racists in this country. I believe there are stops because of race alone and this needs to stop. There is a vicious cycle in many areas but it does not account for the lopsideness in crime rates.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



*What stereotyping?  I stated a fact.  Zimmerman didn't run and hide despite the huge backlash after he shot Trayvon Martin. *


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...




*I posted that as an example.  Black drivers get pulled over more often than white in New Jersey and New York, too.
Here's another example:*

*Blacks Are Singled Out for Marijuana Arrests, Federal Data Suggests*
WASHINGTON — *Black Americans were nearly four times as likely as whites to be arrested on charges of marijuana possession in 2010*, *even though the two groups used the drug at similar rates,* according to new federal data.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/04/us/marijuana-arrests-four-times-as-likely-for-blacks.html?_r=0


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Right, now figure that rate out per 100,000.

74 percent of the country is white only 12 percent black.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 21, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Two other scenarios are now likely if he stays in Ferguson....either he'll get ambushed or hesitate to use his weapon the next time which might get him killed.  He should resign and consider a new career elsewhere.



Nope. He has been wrongfully defamed by the media and Al Sharpton to the point he will NEVER be able to continue his career and earn money in his chosen profession.

Which is the exact definition of a civil defamation and slander lawsuit....and why Wilson will sue MSNBC and the media hordes for millions. 

Yay!!!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Brown turned and attacked Wison after running from the initial assault and failing to comply with the officers commands.. The cop had to unload his arsenal into him to prevent his life being put into jeopardy. The cop exiting his vehicle in the face of being attacked by this feral  3/5ths part human entity called a negro was pure bravery.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Keep your stupid racial insults to yourself.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Um no. I will not be silenced and neither will the truth about the type sub-human who perpetrated this crime against the patriotic cop.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



LOL My God you are stupid.

I mean Jesus Christ what an idiot.

Add the two numbers together then divide 17,250 by the total and tell me what you get? Yep that's right blacks commit 34% of the vehicle thefts in this country, just as I stated.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Two other scenarios are now likely if he stays in Ferguson....either he'll get ambushed or hesitate to use his weapon the next time which might get him killed.  He should resign and consider a new career elsewhere.
> ...



*You idiots are really delusional.  

You mean sort of like how George Zimmerman sued MSNBC and everybody else and won millions?  *

*‘Do you know who I am?’ George Zimmerman threatens to kill driver in road rage incident: Florida cops*
*September 12, 2014*
George Zimmerman, who once shot dead an unarmed teen, threatened to kill another driver during a road rage incident in central Florida this week, police say.
“Do you know who I am?” the 30-year-old asked the man, identified by police as Matthew Apperson, during the incident Tuesday in Lake Mary, Fla., the driver told cops.

 Do you know who I am George Zimmerman threatens to kill driver in road rage incident Florida cops - NY Daily News


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>




*

Wow, you have a real hard on for the guy, don't you?*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Prove that you know the truth or else crawl back into that hole in the ground.


Steve_McGarrett said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



*That's your opinion.  I asked for facts and a link.  Either provide or STFU.
This is what you are basing your opinion on and I doubt you read the whole article, you probably got a synopsis of it from FoX N0ise.

The information only goes as far as what happened inside the squad car.  Any human being regardless of age who is unarmed is usually going to try to run after being shot.

Police Officer in Ferguson Is Said to Recount a Struggle
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/18/us/ferguson-case-officer-is-said-to-cite-struggle.html?_r=0
*


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...





Yeah, the guy says all that and refused to press a single charge against Zimmerman. Strange, dontcha think?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



*These "guys" were women and no, it's not strange.  The man has a gun and the arrogance of being acquitted after killing someone else.  Got it yet?*


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...





You need to read the article again, Matthew Apperson is a man and he was the one with the gun and he pulled it out.



> Apperson was armed with a concealed handgun, which he is licensed to carry and which he removed while speaking to police about the incident.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *What is most compelling about this latest Brown video is that the two men reacting to what they are seeing are not aware they are being video-taped.
> 
> Therefore not acting or being interviewed.  They simply confirm what the first witnesses stated right after the shooting.
> 
> But since many of you rednecks refuse to watch it, how would you know that?*


I've seen the video, but I think most likely what happened is once Brown turned around and began to walk back, the officer after being attacked once was concerned the suspect was not going to stop, so he started firing.

What it really comes down to is that Brown should have never pushed the officer back into the squad car. He showed the officer right there that he was willing to assault an officer of the law.  
Once that occurs, you have no defense, and you've opened yourself up to having lethal force being used against you.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 21, 2014)

Meathead said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Two other scenarios are now likely if he stays in Ferguson....either he'll get ambushed or hesitate to use his weapon the next time which might get him killed.  He should resign and consider a new career elsewhere.
> ...



He and his family should get a new identity and a new life FAR from St. Louis.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



That may all be true, and maybe the officer shouldn't have even bothered to order them out of the street. Maybe 99 times out of a 100 whites J walking or walking in the middle of the street are left alone.
We can debate changing how police treat a situation like this.

But that's for some other time, because in this case we have someone who assaulted a police officer, and once that's occurred all bets are off.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...


If I was him and I don't get charged with anything here, I leave the area whether the city helps me out or not.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Probably because he does not want himself, his wife, and/or his children murdered!  Are you really THAT dense?!?!


----------



## Antares (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Well except he wasn't,he was a young black thug who made some very bad decisions and died for it.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


. . .  But it doesn't confirm that it wasn't self-defense.  If someone slammed a car door into you, what would you do?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Self defense isn't the issue here. Either Brown had surrendered and it was murder, or he hadn't and it was justified. PERIOD.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



. . . and yet you can't provide a link or any evidence for such a consulted mish mash of a story.  We could imagine such a scenario playing out on television or a Hollywood movie.  But barring some huge amounts of methamphetamine in this teenagers already injured body?  This scenario seems laughable at best.  At worst, it is a stupid lie that only ignorant hate filled bigots would believe.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Bullshit.  Bullies, whether or not they are sanctioned by the State, DO NOT get to just tell you what to do, and then shoot you dead with deadly force if you do not comply.  Officer Wilson WAS NOT under any serious threat of life and limb.  That is the simple truth.  This teenager was already injured.  This is well established.


----------



## 80zephyr (Oct 21, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Ann Coulter - September 3 2014 - SPEED KILLS RACIAL PROFILING STUDY

*Being denounced as virtual Klansmen, the state troopers demanded a real study.
Confident that any new study would merely serve to confirm the troopers' racism, the DOJ and the New Jersey attorney general commissioned a statistical investigation from the Public Services Research Institute in Maryland.
The institute's study was a spectacular thing. Using expensive monitors with high-speed cameras and radar detectors, they clocked the speeds of nearly 40,000 drivers on the relevant section of the turnpike. Three researchers then examined the photos to determine the race of the driver -- without knowing whether the driver was speeding, which was defined as going more than 80 mph in 65 mph zones.
The result: No racial profiling.
Blacks constituted 25 percent of all speeders and they were 23 percent of drivers stopped for speeding. Controlling for age and gender, blacks sped at about twice the rate of whites. The racial disparity was even greater for drivers exceeding 90 mph.*


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Son, I seen a 5'3" woman get shot 4 times and run 40 feet and stab a man with a knife. 

Put away your histrionics and try to listen to someone for a change, will you. When the body is injured, as when someone is shot, it produces massive amounts of endorphins to try to cope with the injury. This is similar to the body creating adrenaline which allow scared mothers to sometimes do things like lift the front end of a car off a child, or something of that nature.

This condition of course can't last long because the body just can't handle it, but it's basic science that it does happen and at least momentarily a person is almost super human. There have been MANY instances of a person who has been shot getting a hold of and harming the shooter.

Not to mention that isnt as if Wilson shot him once or twice, and then waited around then shot him some more. It was bang bang bang six shots in 5 or 6 seconds. That can happen to a person who isn't accustomed to shooting at human targets. The adrenaline kicks in and boom an entire magazine is emptied. I bet when asked Wilson didn't have any idea how many shots he fired.

I was an MP for 26 years, like it or not my opinion on this topic is more valid than yours. I actually find it sad that you don't think that is so.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *What is most compelling about this latest Brown video is that the two men reacting to what they are seeing are not aware they are being video-taped.
> ...



That is bullshit.  The job of police is to protect and serve, not harass and punish.  If that officer had no suspicion that those teens had done anything wrong, belittling them, treating them disrespectfully, and/or hitting them with a car door and expecting them not to resist abuse is not to be expected.  And if they do?  You saying that the officer has every right to gun them down is pure insanity.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...





According to Johnson's account. He also said the door opened less than and inch, that supposed half inch opening of the cops door supposedly knocked the wind out of Dorian but Big Mike took the brunt of it as well. Please. If that door did all  that then it would have knocked the cop off kilter, instead he was somehow able to immediately grab Big Mike with the same hand he used to try and open his door by the front of the throat and choke Mike -all the while Mike was asking Dorian to hold his smokes while being choked out by the cop, If anyone really listened to Dorian's account objectively you can see he is lying and slips up and adds words to cover his mistakes,



Go on someone, open a car door an half inch into 480 to 500 pounds of people and tell me if it enough force to knock the wind out of someone. I'm guessing Wilson is about 180-200 pounds and barely got his door open according to Dorian. One, remember less than an inch- and somehow Wilson fell back into his car by opening his door less than an inch AND AT the same time grabbed Brown by the front of his throat. Dorian is full of it.


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


He wasn't defending his home.

He was struttin' his shit in the street, cocky because he just shoved around a little dude and stole his cigars.

It was simply a case of Instant Karma; he stole from the guy, and shoved him around, and five minutes later he was dead in the street like a dog.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Hey stupid, they were walking in the middle of the street, an offense in any jurisdiction in the world, and probably would have only gotten a warning and thus got away with the robbery earlier if they had complied with a lawful instruction to get out of the street.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Ignoring facts in evidence I see, Now all of a sudden instead of brown attacking the cop somehow the cop slammed his door into Brown. Where do you get this crap from? Brown assaulted the officer in his car trying to take away his firearm. The evidence supports that. Brown was shot in the arm by the attempt. He fled. Wilson got out of the car and ordered him to stop and get on the ground. Instead Brown turned and charged at him.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



As you said earlier white cops need to just start avoiding black criminals. See how long until citizens start screaming for a change.

White cops , you see a black breaking a law, walk the other way.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



Yeah, whatever, we can debate your outbursts until the sun comes up. Bottom line is, you don't attack an officer of the law, unless you're willing to face what is likely to be severe consequences.
We could ask Brown if he regrets mixing it up with the officer, but hey, he's dead.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Sorry about your fallacious reasoning kiddo.

The fallacy you have just engaged in is called,* Argument from authority*
Argument from authority - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


> Fallacious examples of using the appeal include any appeal to authority used in the context of logical reasoning, and appealing to the position of an authority or authorities to dismiss evidence,[2][3][4][5] as, while authorities can be correct in judgments related to their area of expertise more often than laypersons,[_citation needed_] they can still come to the wrong judgments through error, bias, dishonesty, or falling prey to groupthink. Thus, the appeal to authority is not a generally reliable argument for establishing facts.[6]


While I agree with you on the adrenaline issue, the fact of the matter is that Brown was IN RETREAT.  Likewise, as has been established by the majority of witnesses, he HAD SURRENDERED, he had his hands up.  So your hypothesis of an adrenal attack falls on it's face by prima facia reasoning.  

If we were to argue from authority, my credentials in logical analysis would far out match yours.  But I am not going to post them, because as I am well versed in logic, the presenting evidence, analysis, and all of those other matters, and since this is the internet, that's sort of pointless, isn't it kiddo?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I agree, that dumb teenager lost his head, he was as dumb as they get.  But obviously, Wilson showed poor judgement, was unprofessional, and quite simply, is about as shitty a cop as they come.  He was a bully having a bad, looking to assert his authority on a day looking for trouble.  He found it.

They should can his ass.  Did I ever say I thought he was guilty of a crime?  No.  I just don't think he is cut out to protect and serve.  Who was he serving by this action?  Who was he protecting?

I think he was just harassing and bullying.  It got the community in trouble.   That is all it accomplished.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



First of all sonny, I don't care what you found on the internet, only a fucking fool believes that someone who has you know done this for a living isn't more qualified to speak on the subject than someone who has not.

Second of all junior, you once again show that you don't understand the intricacies of the law.


_ the fact of the matter is that Brown was IN RETREAT.  _

First of al the forensic evidence PROVES that Brown was moving TOWARDS Wilson when he was shot.

But just for shits and giggles let's say you were right and Wilson fought with Brown, Brown tried to get Wilson's gun, and was shot, then Brown retreated

Wilson is still permitted to shoot him if he feels that's the only way to prevent the felon from escaping. You really don't seem to get that. The law allows a police officer to use deadly force to prevent a suspected felon from fleeing.

So , even under your made up scenario it's a good shoot.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



That about sums up your addition to this thread.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




Bullying and harassing? Dorian admitted there were cars driving past them as they were walking down the middle of the street. That is most likely why the cop said get out of the street, that is an traffic impediment. Secondly they had just strong armed a store employee and assaulted him most likely they thought the cop was there to arrest them, which they reacted to. The evidence was out in the open and in their hands according to Johnson.

I can't wait for all the evidence to be released instead of all this he said she said crap. Justice Department is there, so is Civil RIghts and if they think there is any BS going on they will tell us immediately.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Unless that police cruiser was moving at the time.  I have had teenagers talk back to me before.  IT IS ENRAGING!  

If a couple of black teens disrespected this officer, I could see him using poor judgement and using his vehicle to batter them both.  To the point of Johnson's testimony?  You might be right about that, you might be wrong.  

I can't say how it went down.  The only point I am making is that, after Brown was shot, he should have just let it go.  No one need to have died over this.  It was stupid.  It isn't like he murdered, robbed a bank, raped, or anything.  Brown was already injured.  He should have just called in back up till he cooled off.  

HE HANDLED THIS UNPROFESSIONALLY.  HE NEEDS TO BE CANNED.

If we nods our heads in approval to this type of police behavior, soon we will live in a brutal police state.  We you MUST COMPLY with all police order, or they will SHOOT YOU DEAD, on the spot.

Do you want to live in a fascist state?  REALLY?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



You admit you don't know, but then claim the man used poor judgement and want him fired. You are a fucking retard. Seriously.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


That's his story and he's sticking to it. . . .


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Blah blah blah.  

All of this is from Wilson's account.  Of course Brown was moving towards Wilson, which direction would he be moving if he were surrendering?

Brown is not a felon.  Why are you making stuff up?


----------



## asaratis (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Brown is indeed a felon.  He's a dead felon.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...


You're right I don't know the intricacies of the incident.  I don't need to.  I know the end result.  A kid is dead.  An UNARMED kid.  Even I could have avoided that, and I am an untrained civilian.  

Are you saying YOU couldn't have prevented that?  I'll bet you could have.  

After I had winged the guy, while we were both alive, I would have called for back up and retreated from the scene.  

Simple as pie.  

How many black teenagers do you think would be coming into the medical facilities that night?  There couldn't have been that many. . .


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



You have a part of the story. Even Dorian says the cop sat in his car for  2-3 minutes and he, THE COP was or seemed to beshocked that Brown had been shot. THAT does not sound like someone angry at being spoken back to, it sounds like someone who just took a beating and a hell of a lot more which has been unsaid.


Cop stayed in car 2-3 minutes 8:00 mins in. Officer walking, never running.


Door *open less than an inch*: start 3 mins in.




.


----------



## 80zephyr (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Wilson already knew about the strong arm store robbery. He was attacked by Brown as well. Wilson, rightfully concluded that Brown was now a danger to society and had to be stopped.

Mark


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

asaratis said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Nope, I looked it up.  He has no priors and no record.  He has no convictions.  You are wrong.

*Juvenile court lawyer says Michael Brown had no serious delinquency convictions*
Juvenile court lawyer says Michael Brown had no serious delinquency convictions Fox News


> CLAYTON, Mo. –  The 18-year-old fatally shot by a suburban St. Louis police officer didn't face any juvenile charges at the time of his death and never was convicted of a serious felony such as murder, robbery or burglary, a juvenile court system lawyer said Wednesday.
> 
> Those details emerged at a hearing in which two media organizations sought the release of any possible juvenile records for Michael Brown. An attorney for the Brown family called the effort to get the records "shameful" and motivated by "character assassination."
> 
> Cynthia Harcourt, the St. Louis County juvenile office's attorney, offered the most specific public details on whether Brown faced legal trouble before his 18th birthday -- a subject of intense speculation in a case that has garnered global attention. The 45-minute hearing before a St. Louis County family court judge didn't reveal whether Brown had ever been charged with lesser offenses as a juvenile, or charged with a more serious crime that resulted in a finding of delinquency -- the juvenile court equivalent of a conviction.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 21, 2014)

asaratis said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Don't know if he was a felon.

But his friend, Johnson And major witness was wanted by the cops on a warrant for theft and they had just strong armed robbed a store clerk. Of course they were not on edge and cool as cucumbers a cop approaches them. /sarcasm


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Could I have avoided shooting him? Yes, but I'm a highly skilled retired MP, I have skills that this police officer does not posses, and that we don't ask our police to posses. That's why they are issued guns.

And again, you presume that the police are under any obligation to let a criminal go if they can't affect an arrest. That is NOT the case.

What if Wilson had said "fuck it, I'll just go wait for him at the emergency room" as you suggested and the kid killed someone else, then you would be pissed that Wilson didn't stop him before he could do so.

Read slowly

The law allows Wilson to do EXACTLY what he did, so how is doing what the law allows him to do poor judgement?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



completely irrelevant


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



At this point I'm convinced that you actually are an idiot.

YOU said he was retreating. You don't retreat TOWARDS someone, you retreat AWAY from them.

There is ZERO evidence that he was surrendering . NONE.

And indeed I wrote SUSPECTED felon, because if Brown assaulted Wilson, as it appears he did, he's a felon. and if he grabbed his gun,that's another felony. Giving Wilson the right to use deadly force to arrest him.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Niggahs ATTACK!!!!



You are an ignorant, racist, waste of skin.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

oh look here, from another thread, provided by Wake

Post-Dispatch New account of Michael Brown shooting says he kept charging FOX2now.com
s
First of all, Wilson HAD called for backup before the altercation when he noticed "the gentle giant" was dressed similarly to a robbery suspect. So MisterBeal's contention that Wilson used poor judgement by not calling for backup is nullified.

Second of all, a witness has confirmed that Brown kept charging Wilson after being shot, not that eyewitnesses alone are worth much, but when they corroborate forensics....

oh, and look here

Official autopsy shows Michael Brown had close-range wound to his hand marijuana in system News

drugs in his system to


----------



## Wake (Oct 21, 2014)

So, Mr. Beale, what say you?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> oh look here, from another thread, provided by Wake
> 
> Post-Dispatch New account of Michael Brown shooting says he kept charging FOX2now.com
> s
> ...




Well the biggest thing in that report is not the pot but the first sentence:

*



			The official autopsy on Michael Brown shows that he was shot in the hand at close range, AND gunpowder particulate material in the wound ( that being the thumb)
		
Click to expand...

*
So, who is lying here? Shot close range not 35 feet away. Everything in that report supports the officers story.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 21, 2014)

He shouldn't be charged. He was attacked in his patrol car.


----------



## Wake (Oct 21, 2014)

Cafe, racial agitators don't lie.


----------



## Wake (Oct 21, 2014)

Obviously the evidence is lying and it was planted. 

Jail WIlson for murder NOW.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I tend to agree. If a policeman can't handle an unarmed teen with a few bullets in him, he needs to be relieved of duty. Fact Wilson fired wildly in the neighborhood, endangering bystanders, is evidence enough that he had no regard for others there,  like many of the bigots posting here.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 21, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



An unarmed 6'4" 300 lb teen beating the shit out of you, there is more to this story that autopsy report above supports Wilson's story 100 percent. Brown was shot at close range not running away AND given there was gunshot residue in his thumb wound it show he was close to the cop charging him, not to mention the findings of his being shot in the head at close range too. The cops have already said he was 3 feet from Wilson when he fell IIRC.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




Are you insane?

I mean have you seen some of our police officers?





That guy would need a gun, a dog, pepper spray, and a taser to handle me if I chose to attack him.

And even then I'd probably kick his ass.

Point is obvious , we don't have very high standards for police so the idea that any police should be able to handle any suspect in hand to hand combat is ridiculous.

Shit, I could tie my hands behind my back and kick that guy's ass.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

Sad to see that Beale ran from the thread rather than admitting he was wrong.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Wilson could have stayed in his car and waited for backup. Instead, he was more interested in killing Brown, like many here would have been.  A baton works pretty well too when the " big scary guy" is unarmed and wounded. Wilson overreacted at best.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



He's under NO obligation to sit in his car and wait for back up that may or may not arrive for hours. AND as I said, more and more LEA are NOT equipping their officers with non lethal weapons because liberals have been whining about them being used. Liberals apparently rather see dead black people than beat black people.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Obviously, you did not comprehend the autopsy report. There was a scuffle at the car and Brown was shot in the hand there. Then Brown ran. At that point, Wilson should have waited for backup before playing cowboy and executioner.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



Says who? Wilson was is NO way required to do so.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I know Wilson thought he'd get another commendation for shooting an unarmed Black kid running, but that needs to change.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...




And if the "unarmed black kid" had robbed another store, this time killing someone before being apprehended because Wilson sat in his car???


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...




False scenario... The kid was shot running towards the officer who had already been beaten by him get it straight race baiter


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...



He wasn't required to shoot the unarmed kid again either, but he chose to do so. Something tells me that's what the Furgeson PD prefers.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...




He should have been shot in the head when he first attacked the officer


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 21, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...




"Required" and one trying to save their life are two different things.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 21, 2014)

Wilson would have waited in his car for medical help IF Mike Brown hadn't turned and charged at him.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...





Jroc said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Maybe so, assuming it happened that way. But once that was over, Wilson should not have fired wildly endangering innocent bystanders. My guess is, he was like many posting here -- not going to let a Black person get away with anything as long as he had the gun/power.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 21, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Wilson would have waited in his car for medical help IF Mike Brown hadn't turned and charged at him.



Nope, Wilson got out and started firing wildly in a densely populated area.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...




Firing multiple rounds is NOT the same thing as firing wildly


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> oh look here, from another thread, provided by Wake
> 
> Post-Dispatch New account of Michael Brown shooting says he kept charging FOX2now.com
> s
> ...


Well, it certainly sounds like you are right and I am wrong.  Let cops tell people what ever they like, and if they don't do what they are told, kill 'em all. . . .


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Not much difference if a bunch missed. And Wilson was supposed badly beaten, but could see well enough to murder Brown.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > oh look here, from another thread, provided by Wake
> ...



Yes, that's EXACTLY what I said. Thanks for returning to the thread to compound your earlier errors by lying .


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



Murder is a legal term that doesn't apply here.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Seems apt to me.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Sad to see that Beale ran from the thread rather than admitting he was wrong.


What I will admit to is that MSM propaganda has done it's job on you.  I don't know what really happened, neither do you.

I do know what the end result was.  A trained, armed officer shot and killed a kid.  You maintain that there was absolutely no other way to handle this situation.  I am pretty sure there probably was.

Even in the Trayvon Martin incident, we got to see PROOF that Zimmerman had sustained injuries.  Everyone here that is SO sure that Wilson acted with correct intent and likewise is SO sure that he sustained injuries, but we only have the word of the establishment.

If the establishment is so keen to avoid rioting, how about some physical proof.  How about some photographic evidence.  For the Black Community, the say so of the officers friends, the police department, and the hospital isn't going to cut it.

They were awful quick to release Zimmerman's photos, why not Wilson's photos?  I'll admit I'm wrong, right here, right now.  SHOW ME PROOF.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



But clearly you're brain damaged so...........


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

Till then, no assault on Wilson occurred.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...




Race is irrelevant race baiter. Get your ass out there and be a cop in these neighborhoods..I think you're a moron really


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Sad to see that Beale ran from the thread rather than admitting he was wrong.
> ...



There is NO requirement that Wilson be injured before he can legally shoot . Do you get that?

Do you know if you walk by a cop and touch his gun in his holster, that's a felony? If you just touch it. Let alone if you attempt to grab it while you're fighting with the guy (which by the way is another felony)

Once Brown committed the two felonies, Wilson was empowered to arrest him, including using deadly force if necessary to prevent him from escaping. No where in the statute does it say a police officer must be injured before he can use deadly force.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > oh look here, from another thread, provided by Wake
> ...



The cops aren't saying this it is the  autopsy reports. Do recall the feds did one too


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Nothing is a felony until it is tried and convicted in a court of law.  It is only CHARGED as a felony.  The person is ACCUSED as a felony.

Cops lied, kids died.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




At this point he's just willfully being an idiot because he doesn't have the intestinal fortitude to admit that the evidence doesn't support his opinion. Pathetic.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



the reason he fired multiple rounds is because he couldn't see clearly because of a broken eye socket genius


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



So the autopsy report showed Wilson shot Brown at short range.  And your point is. . . . ?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Incorrect. Grabbing a cop's gun is a felony but a person isn't legally guilty of such until after a truak , and the statute reads that a police officer may use deadly force if he SUSPECTS the person committed a felony. Not a cop may use deadly force if a person who has been convicted of a felony attempts to flee.

God damned how stupid are you son?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



That is false.  No where, and I mean NO WHERE did it come out that he had a broken eye socket.  That is disinformation.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




Ask him about the Illuminati. He'll tell you all about it


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 21, 2014)

Jroc said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




I mean seriously, who opines "that cop should have stayed in his car?"

No, that n!gger shouldn't have attacked a cop. duh


----------



## Jroc (Oct 21, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




That person black or white should have been shot dead when attacking the officer period..... Race or ethnic background is irrelevant


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Ignorant racists should know better than to post crud like that here if they want us to believe racism wasn't involved in Brown's shooting.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 22, 2014)

Meathead said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Racists here don't mind.  But if the guy had been a white man, standing in front of his home, barring entry to his house because police didn't have a warrent and he diddn't want cops harassing his wife and young children?  Well, I think folks would be singing a different tune. . . .
> ...



 When the first word is "racists", you (should) already know what his angle is...and he also revealed which "side" he was on.
He's just another agitator, using race as a wedge although it has nothing to do with the issue.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



But he was not required to shoot him, and there was no reason to do so after any scuffle that may have happened at the car.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Well, you have exposed yourself to be ignorant, but I don't know about a racist.

Words have meanings sonny. When I feel like blacks are inferior and should be ruled over by whites, then I'll be a racist, don't hold your breath.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 22, 2014)

Jroc said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Well, that's a bit of a dated term.  But I'll own it.  

It's nice that I have woken you up to what this means in the larger picture.  I wish both conservatives and liberals ALL had an opening mind like you!

I DO find it fascinating that Brown had no serious prior criminal record.  And I DO find it interesting that Wilson had no serious reprimands or disciplinary actions.  Was this a set up?  Probably not.  Were they victims of circumstance?  Probably.  But as Rahm Emanuel said, "Never let a good crises go to waste."  You're good consumer of MSM certainly aren't you?  You are playing into their hands, eh?

For both conservatives and liberals that care about the nation. . . .

*"RACE WAR SCHEDULED BY ILLUMINATI" from blackvoices blog*
 RACE WAR SCHEDULED BY ILLUMINATI from blackvoices blog Peace . Gold . LOVE


> The media will strategically inflame the conflict, and black, and white provocateur agents will create "incidents" to foment racial divisions, and hopefully, a race war, as the illuminati have "scheduled".
> 
> This will ensure the complete take down of America, and allow the rise of a militarized fascist state and the full operation of all so called Fema concentration camps, under martial law.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



It DID happen, and you realize that there is now a witness who says that Brown charged the cop and kept coming after being shot , right and that forensic evidence supports that?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

Jroc said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Then he should not have been shooting, unless he, like you, didn't care if he hit bystanders.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...




Yep, he should have stood there and let "the gentle giant" beat him to death like a good cracker , right?


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 22, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



"someone" is (desperately) deflecting, now.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 22, 2014)

R.D. said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



trolling.
obviously.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Is that witness Wilson?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



so I see you didn't even bother to read the links provided. Just make up your own facts. 

Goodnight you worthless piece of shit.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 22, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



figure in that negroes are only 13% of the population and that number is startling..

What?..oh..suddenly you don't understand percentages and correlation, I suppose?..LMAO..


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Sorry, your ignorance is no excuse.  The New "evidence" is from Wilson, trying to save his ass.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Sorry, your ignorance is no excuse.  The New "evidence" is from Wilson, trying to save his ass.


The ignorance of Brown's supporters is easily trumped by forensics and common sense.

Thug dead, Wilson walks and blacks will protest it. Justice is too important for America to be blackmailed by the threat of thug violence. Get over it.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

Meathead said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, your ignorance is no excuse.  The New "evidence" is from Wilson, trying to save his ass.
> ...



You made up your mind long before any forensics were available. You supported a commendation for Wilson as soon as you saw photos of Brown dead in the street.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


No, I did not. The prejudice is clearly on the part of those who want Wilson's hide. 

I saw Gentle Mike's video, saw the forensics and reached the same reasonable conclusion the Federal and Grand Jury investigation invariable will.

That is obvious.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



Go punch a cop...black or white... and try to take his gun in any city in america..never mind ferguson mo....and see what happens to you.

*Pro Tip*
Keep your hands to yourself.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Not sure it happened like that. But if it did, I would expect to be shot as long as I was trying to take the gun.  Not so sure about when I was running away without the gun.  I think that's a little different, especially if the officer were blasting away endangering kids in the neighborhood. I know none of that matters to you guys because you got a kick out of the end result.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



Unfortunately for you and what you may "think", the Mo. Statutes  are clear about a cop shooting a fleeing felon. Do you want me to post them again? I and many others have MANY MANY times, in case you may have missed them...
Like I said. if saint michael of brown would have simply kept his hands to himself he wouldn't have been shot (that day, anyway)




AtticusF said:


> I know none of that matters to you guys because you got a kick out of the end result.



The "end result" is that a criminal punched a cop and tried to take his gun and got killed for it.

I'm ok with that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

This is pretty interesting. Wilson was fired from a corrupt racist police department about 3 years prior to this incident.

Darren Wilson s first job was on a troubled police force disbanded by authorities - The Washington Post



> The small city of Jennings, Mo., had a police department so troubled, and with so much tension between white officers and black residents, that the city council finally decided to disband it. Everyone in the Jennings police department was fired. New officers were brought in to create a credible department from scratch.
> 
> That was three years ago. One of the officers who worked in that department, and lost his job along with everyone else, was a young man named Darren Wilson.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> This is pretty interesting. Wilson was fired from a corrupt racist police department about 3 years prior to this incident.
> 
> Darren Wilson s first job was on a troubled police force disbanded by authorities - The Washington Post
> 
> ...



Why are you trying to change the subject? 

If saint michael of brown would have kept his hands to himself he wouldn't have been shot (that day, anyway)


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty interesting. Wilson was fired from a corrupt racist police department about 3 years prior to this incident.
> ...


Because I want to. You cant do shit about it so why are you asking me? I think this provides a whole new twist to the issue as well.  Shows prior issues with racism.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty interesting. Wilson was fired from a corrupt racist police department about 3 years prior to this incident.
> ...



And if Ferguson PD didn't recruit racist policemen, the results would likely have been different.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> And if Ferguson PD didn't recruit racist policemen, the results would likely have been different.



Show where they actively recruit "racists"? 

Show that Wilson is a "racist"?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > And if Ferguson PD didn't recruit racist policemen, the results would likely have been different.
> ...



You dont think they knew Wilson was fired from a racist PD? Are you a retard?

He shot a Black kid with his hands up as numerous witnesses have said. Where have you been? Under a rock?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

From the link I posted it seems like Wilsons mom was a man hopping whore and he was not as pristine as the media is trying to make him out.  I wonder if his mom ever had sex with Black men in front of Wilson?  That may account for his rage towards Black people.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> You dont think they knew Wilson was fired from a racist PD?



Prove that ferguson pd actively recruits "racists".
Prove that wilson is a "racist".



Asclepias said:


> Are you a retard?



No




Asclepias said:


> He shot a Black kid with his hands up as numerous witnesses have said.



No he didn't.



Asclepias said:


> Where have you been?



Over here.



Asclepias said:


> Under a rock?



No


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

asaratis said:


> The planned leaks if information are designed to lesson the impact of the final decision not to charge Wilson in the shooting of Michael Brown.  When the decision does come out, I'm betting there will still be riots and looting...not limited to Ferguson, Mo.
> 
> ....and the Reverends Sharpton and Jackson will jump into the race-baiting spotlight yet again.
> 
> ...



*Fitch says he thinks the feds recognize that it’s “probably very unlikely” that there’s going to be charges against Ferguson police officer Darren Wilson*

probably not after reading the autopsy

Pdf PDF Autopsy report for Michael Brown News


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > The planned leaks if information are designed to lesson the impact of the final decision not to charge Wilson in the shooting of Michael Brown.  When the decision does come out, I'm betting there will still be riots and looting...not limited to Ferguson, Mo.
> ...



The autopsy report, obtained by the Post-Dispatch, also says that Brown had THC, the mind-altering ingredient of marijuana, in his blood and urine. The report says a “leafy green substance” was submitted as evidence, and a person with knowledge of the investigation said the substance was marijuana. *That source also said that Brown’s blood and DNA had been found inside the SUV and on Wilson’s gun.*

Pdf PDF Autopsy report for Michael Brown News


----------



## Meathead (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Because I want to. You cant do shit about it so why are you asking me? I think this provides a whole new twist to the issue as well.  Shows prior issues with racism.


Like Zimmerman, you can't do shit about it. You are reduced to whining. Wilson killed a thug who was black and he's going to walk. That's it.

You need to be a little (or a lot) prouder of what you are, although whining becomes you.


----------



## ninja007 (Oct 22, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



how did he do his job wrong?


----------



## ninja007 (Oct 22, 2014)

its just a sad case all around. Kid lost his life, a cop lost his job and has to watch his back the rest of his life.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 22, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Based on his attitude and body language seen on the convienience store video he likely has robbed businesses many times in the past. He wasn't looking around nervously, he simply reached over the counter, took items as if he owned the place. Then when confronted by the shop owner, he uses his size to shove the owner back, and walks out as if he doesn't have a care in the world, no hurry at all.
Probably just never been charged and convicted. More than likely the local store owners were too intimidated to contact the police.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


 
Perhaps it's because blacks are seven times more likely to commit a violent crime than whites.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 22, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty interesting. Wilson was fired from a corrupt racist police department about 3 years prior to this incident.
> ...


Tell a lie often enough.....


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> This is pretty interesting. Wilson was fired from a corrupt racist police department about 3 years prior to this incident.
> 
> Darren Wilson s first job was on a troubled police force disbanded by authorities - The Washington Post
> 
> ...



You ignorant ape, he wasnt fired. The police department was disbanded. If the McDonalds you work at shut down, that is not you being fired.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wilson was NOT FIRED FROM A CORRUPT Police Department fuck-witt!
The authorities disbanded the entire police force and started over. Wilson had NEVER been involved in anyway in any 'corruption'.
Wilson was in the wrong PD at the wrong time. That's all.
But you go ahead and claim something that didn't happen. It's your style on the forum.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> From the link I posted it seems like Wilsons mom was a man hopping whore and he was not as pristine as the media is trying to make him out.  I wonder if his mom ever had sex with Black men in front of Wilson?  That may account for his rage towards Black people.



How disgusting. Would you want someone talking about your mom that way? Grow up.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The only reason Ferguson has so many Whites in the police force is there aren't enough Blacks applying. They are either too fucking stupid to pass basic training or they have criminal records which would disqualify them. The other reason is the famous message every negro is taught starting the day they are born: "Snitches Get Stitches".


----------



## TrueMan (Oct 22, 2014)

It seems, like this story will never end. People are still coming forward and we are still waiting for the investigation to be completed. What's going on?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Hey stupid. Read the article. Everyone was fired.



> The small city of Jennings, Mo., had a police department so troubled, and with so much tension between white officers and black residents, that the city council finally decided to disband it. *Everyone in the Jennings police department was fired*. New officers were brought in to create a credible department from scratch.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > From the link I posted it seems like Wilsons mom was a man hopping whore and he was not as pristine as the media is trying to make him out.  I wonder if his mom ever had sex with Black men in front of Wilson?  That may account for his rage towards Black people.
> ...



indeed


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

TrueMan said:


> It seems, like this story will never end. People are still coming forward and we are still waiting for the investigation to be completed. What's going on?



What's going on is everyone and their brother knows that it was a good shoot, but those in charge are scared to death of more riots so they are leaking information a bit at a time trying to break the news gently so that the blacks can get used to the idea that there will be no charges filed.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



My guess is they have ignorant racist recruiters like you.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


Sorry loser. The GJ has already seen the medical reports, including photographs taken, incidentally by negro staff, at the hospital Wilson was admitted to to treat his injuries caused by BM.
The staff at the hospital has sworn affidavits attesting to how/when Wilson 'presented' at the hospital. The attending doctors have also sworn the medical report is "true and accurate".
 So you can shove your stupid 'conspiracy' up your ass hole where the rest of your head resides.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> TrueMan said:
> 
> 
> > It seems, like this story will never end. People are still coming forward and we are still waiting for the investigation to be completed. What's going on?
> ...




that doesnt matter 

they have shown themselves to be savages 

one of their community leaders was on the tube last night 

they are not interested in justice but rather interested in drawing more blood


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I dont think the fact that Browns blood and DNA were inside the police car points to Wilson being more credible. All the witnesses freely admit there was a struggle going on at the car between Wilson and Brown. The evidence supports both versions of the story. People grabbing onto this like its some kind of vindication of Wilson is amusing to me.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > From the link I posted it seems like Wilsons mom was a man hopping whore and he was not as pristine as the media is trying to make him out.  I wonder if his mom ever had sex with Black men in front of Wilson?  That may account for his rage towards Black people.
> ...


I'm already grown. I am speaking to his mind set and possible motives.  I have seen the rage some white guys have when they discover their wives, girlfriends and mothers have sex with Black men. I can only imagine what would happen if this was witnessed as a child by a loose mother.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Sorry Dannyboy, none of that has to do with what happened OUTSIDE the car after Brown ran.


----------



## hadit (Oct 22, 2014)

Bottom line, there are many who will accept nothing short of the officer being imprisoned for a long time, actual guilt is secondary.  The only question remains, who big of a riot can they create and will they have to bus more people in from all around the country?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



blood from right arm wound on interior door  uniform and officers weapon

injuries to the officer 

all lend to the officers side of the story


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Actually it doesnt. Everyone says the racist shot at Brown while in the car.  Everyone says there was a struggle.  Injuries to the officer could have occurred after the fact by a PD intent on covering this up by claiming Brown hit him or Brown (like what I would have done myself) probably did hit him...after he grabbed him around the neck and attempted to pull him into the car.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



At the car. I think most of the witnesses admit to altercation at the car. But what happened after Brown ran is the question?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

hadit said:


> Bottom line, there are many who will accept nothing short of the officer being imprisoned for a long time, actual guilt is secondary.  The only question remains, who big of a riot can they create and will they have to bus more people in from all around the country?



guilty is not the issue

revenge is the issue


Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




bs that does not even make sense


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line, there are many who will accept nothing short of the officer being imprisoned for a long time, actual guilt is secondary.  The only question remains, who big of a riot can they create and will they have to bus more people in from all around the country?
> ...


Makes all the sense in the world. What exactly is confusing you? Be specfic.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




brown did hit him 

plus there is a witness saying brown turned back 

makes aggressive statement then  brown charged wilson


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Brown may have hit him. I asked you what was confusing you when you said that it doesnt make sense.

I keep hearing that but no one seems to be able to provide a link to anyone saying that other than wilsons wifes friend who wasnt even there. Do you have another link? No?  Ok I thought so.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...




• After an initial scuffle in the car, the officer did not fire until Brown turned back toward him.

• Brown put his arms out to his sides but never raised his hands high.

• Brown staggered toward Wilson despite commands to stop.

• The two were about 20 to 25 feet apart when the last shots were fired.

Witness adds new perspective to Ferguson shooting News


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No it doesn't the man had nothing to do with the problems in that department as provided proof by the article.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


Translation, I'm comfortable in this position....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ....
and will just deny your facts, because I can


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


 
The fact that there was a struggle going on at the car supports Wilson.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


The medical reports prove Wilson sustained head trauma. No one is denying that it was BM who caused the injuries to Wilson. BM committed two felonies. One for attacking a police officer and the other for going for Wilson's gun.
What happened outside the car is, as witnesses have attested to, is BM pulled his arms out of the car and began to walk/waddle away. When he was about 35' away Wilson got out of his car and ordered BM to stop. Telling BM "stop you are under arrest".
Wilson fired one shot missing BM. At this point BM stopped and turned around and started taunting Wilson telling him he didn't have "the guts" to shoot. There are conflicting witness accounts of whether BM put his hands up or not. The salient point, even someone of your type, should be able to understand is there are multiple witness accounts describing how BM began walking towards Wilson. As Wilson was firing to save his life he was actually walking backward to avoid BM.
Those are the facts.
All your stupid BS is now nothing more than trolling.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


I cant read your link at all.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Where in the article does it say he had nothing to do with the problems? He got fired. You dont get fired for nothing.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Only if you pretend that's not exactly what everyone else already said on both sides of the issue.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



certainly


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




of course not


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Why dont you post one everyone can read?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




i have no problem opening it or reading it


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Mine says I have to log in or answer some survey questions.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You do when the entire department is disbanded.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




so you could get on there if you wanted to


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


You dont get fired stupid. You get laid off or transferred.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


I dont want to have to answer any questions or log in. Your claim should be on a link anyone can access. Why is it hidden? Is it a lie?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



find your own source for all i care 

once the grand jury disbands and officer wilson not charged 

they will release all the testimony 

public information so far shows with physical evidence at the crime scene 

that brown was and advancing on wilson 

and that wilson was backing away from brown 

when he shot him outside the car


----------



## Meathead (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mine says I have to log in or answer some survey questions.


It's obviously racist. I had no problem either.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That's why he wasn't fired.  The police department was dissolved.  There was no where to transfer him too.   Nor could he be laid off and subject to rehire.  The police department no longer existed.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


So you dont have a link?  Only this suspect link where you have to sign in or answer survey questions has the information? You actually thought I would fall for that?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mine says I have to log in or answer some survey questions.
> ...



Once again being stupid foils a black man. I had no problems either.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mine says I have to log in or answer some survey questions.
> ...


Probably is if it let you in without all the BS.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You probably have a subscription to the site if its a racist one.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

This is what I get at the site.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
It's a fact no matter what anyone says. Unlike you, evidence don't lie.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




You calling someone a racist has about as much punch as ShootSpeeders telling someone to think.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




what the hell are you rambling about now 

the physical evidence at the scene 

was not part of the article 

photos of the three casings with browns body 

demonstrate that brown was advancing on wilson 

more so if the claim is that wilson shot brown from 20 ft away


----------



## Meathead (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Or maybe you're one of those minorities we keep hearing about who can'put it together enough to registrar to vote.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Its not supposed to have a punch. I am simply relaying information. Racists dont care that they are called racist. They like it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...



   How long do you think that guy would be a cop if he did as you suggest?
After the first incident or the second?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Your arguing a point that everyone agrees on. Wilson shot Brown while struggling with him at the car. Everyone agrees on that point retard. That doesnt make Wilsons outrageous story anymore believeable


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Did you find a normal link that I dont have to sign into or answer survey questions?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



2nd time out 

the article did not mention the photographic evidence


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

I wonder if Wilsons wife cheated on him with a Black guy?  He filed for divorce. Either way he was in a bad state of mind. Imagine his mom being a whore and his wife sleeping around on him.

Darren Wilson s first job was on a troubled police force disbanded by authorities - The Washington Post



> Wilson has had some recent personal turmoil: Last year, he petitioned the court seeking a divorce from his wife, Ashley Nicole Wilson, and they formally split in November, records show.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


No stupid. You said you had a link to a witness claiming Brown attacked the officer. Where is it?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Ok you retarded fuck then explain why you made the lame as remarks about me "pretending" when I pointed out the fact a struggle occurred at the car.

Me:  "The fact that there was a struggle going on at the car supports Wilson."

You: "Only if you pretend that's not exactly what everyone else already said on both sides of the issue."

What is so outrageous with Wilson's account?

That an unarmed black thug would attack a police officer?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  You're obsessed with this shit aren't you?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



already posted it 

it is your problem you refuse to read it


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I understand how reading comprehension is hard for you but what confused you about my post? You said the struggle supported Wilsons side of the story. No it doesn't. It supports both sides.  Wilson expects people to believe that Brown just attacked an officer with a gun, got shot, ran, then turned around and came back to get shot again. Yeah that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


How would you know if I was obsessed?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



     Yeeeeeah......like that move is in the ole training manual.
No one takes you seriously,you know that right?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Post a link that doesnt require me to log in or answer survey questions. If your link was legit I would not have to go through that to read a statement from a withness and the information would be on other websites.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I dont worry about people taking me seriously on the interwebs. Clowns like you are for my amusement.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
If it supports both sides. Then it does support Wilson's side you moron!


----------



## Meathead (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Please! Obsession and inferiority are your calling cards.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



If you knew that you would have said it supported both sides. Why did you only claim it supported Wilsons story?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I wonder if Wilsons wife cheated on him with a Black guy?  He filed for divorce. Either way he was in a bad state of mind. Imagine his mom being a whore and his wife sleeping around on him.
> 
> Darren Wilson s first job was on a troubled police force disbanded by authorities - The Washington Post
> 
> ...




You're one of those guys who if a woman was raped you'd talk about what a whore she was trying to justify her rape aren't you?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


That didnt answer my question.  How would you know?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




right behind racism. this turd has actually posted several times that the black race is superior to whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Wilsons wife cheated on him with a Black guy?  He filed for divorce. Either way he was in a bad state of mind. Imagine his mom being a whore and his wife sleeping around on him.
> ...


I can tell by your diversion you are getting frustrated. To answer your question however the answer is no.

Apparently sexual assault just isn t that big a deal in Kentucky Page 3 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 I suppose it's a good thing you dont care in your case. At least you'll always live up to your expectations...
    Unfortunately thats a frequent occurrence In the black community.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You must be pretty insecure if you care what people on the interwebs think of you. You clowns dont make me any money with your prattle so you are pretty irrelevant.  I do enjoy making you upset for my amusement.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 22, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 You forgot perpetual victim....


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You guys are so upset you are way off topic. Way to let me know I own you.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




LOL As if anyone would bother posting if they didn't care what others thought about what they had to say


----------



## Meathead (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You must be having an extra-stupid day!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



One of us has a family member who has been owned in the past, hint it isn't the white guy


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I guess thats true. I do care that I piss off you racists. Otherwise I wouldnt get to laugh at you all day.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I think you meant extra fun day. I have about 4 of you white boys in a tizzy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2014)

Something missing in this case. Can't put my finger on it.



Oh, yeah.

Evidence of a criminal act by the suspect!!!

That's what's missing!!!

Those idiots want a trial regardless of the lack of evidence. Sort of a lynching of a white guy by blacks.

What's the difference between Ferguson protesters and the kkk?

The difference is obvious.


----------



## Truman123 (Oct 22, 2014)

Is there a threshold for racism that will get people banned from this forum?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Your family member were slaves too. Thats where the word slave came from. The white boy continent.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   Sign.......they're always the last to know......


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


How would you know someone was obsessed unless you were obsessed with them?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 22, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




    Unfortunately with him thats everyday.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> Is there a threshold for racism that will get people banned from this forum?


If so they ignore it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Laughing at you flailing around because your boy got shot dead and the cop didn't commit a crime doing so and you can't stand that fact, is not being in a tizzy


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Well in your case it would be by unanimous vote....


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Because the topic is about Wilson and his account of events.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




and yet blacks are the only ones running around blaming slavery for all their woes.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I dont see you laughing. All I see is you upset because you are pissed off that I pointed out the evidence does nothing to bolster Wilsons side of the story.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Thats a dumb reason to only say it supported Wilson's account when it didnt.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

only in Asclepias's racist world does the fact that forensics confirms that Brown committed two felonies support the theory that Brown was a good kid who got murdered for doing no wrong


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Something missing in this case. Can't put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They don't need any evidence. They just need a reason to loot.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Blacks were the only ones that went through chattel slavery here in the US. Why would whites run around blaming slavery if it was not a factor here in the US?


----------



## blastoff (Oct 22, 2014)

Moonglow...Likely the date they announce no charges against the policeman who killed the thug gentle giant thief who attacked him.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> only in Asclepias's racist world does the fact that forensics confirms that Brown committed two felonies support the theory that Brown was a good kid who got murdered for doing no wrong


Only in a racists mind would they think the forensics only support the theory of Brown committing 2 felonies. The forensics show there was an altercation at the car and that Wilson shot him when he was surrendering.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> only in Asclepias's racist world does the fact that forensics confirms that Brown committed two felonies support the theory that Brown was a good kid who got murdered for doing no wrong



   It gets pretty old. He just keeps bringing up the same ole tired shit after it's been shot full of holes.
   And then he'll throw in some non sequiturs just to keep things stupid.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Did I say "only"? No I didn't . You couldn't be honest if your life depended on it.

And yes it does support Wilson, why else would they say he will not likely be charged if the evidence didn't support him?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > only in Asclepias's racist world does the fact that forensics confirms that Brown committed two felonies support the theory that Brown was a good kid who got murdered for doing no wrong
> ...


You sound obsessed. If my posts cause you stress you should stop reading them.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 22, 2014)

This show is over. Now it's just a matter of the critics destroying the shit hole they live in. That'll be the real show!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Your omission that it also supports the other side speaks volumes. Glad I was able to point that out to you.

There could be a number of reasons why they say it. They dont want to get sued. They dont want Wilson to go to trial to name 2 off the top of my head.  Both very strong reasons.


----------



## Mustng (Oct 22, 2014)

None of these comments re the Mike Brown case matters. Nothing anyone says can change a few simple facts that continue to get overlooked.
One: All MB had to do was follow the officers request and get his ass OUT OF THE STREET!
Two: Sooner or later some cop, whether it was D.Wilson or some other poor cop working that area would have approached MB because he COMMITTED a strong arm robbery. MB had weed in his system as the autopsy report revealed. Its all over the news. Anyone familiar with marijuana sold in North StL knows that it is a very potent kind. I dont know what they do to it but the shit is way stronger than just "marijuana."
MB actions speak for themselves.
Officer Wilson deserves respect and an apology from all the assholes who accused him of murder. He was doing his job and he done nothing more.
As far as the protesters? GO HOME, get a job and become someone before you end up like MB! STOP ruining what is left of a used to be good and proud city.

Thank you Officer Wilson, may you and your family move forward, stay safe and be proud!


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 22, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *What is most compelling about this latest Brown video is that the two men reacting to what they are seeing are not aware they are being video-taped.
> ...



*Link, please.  

Witnesses say he turned around and put his hands up in the air.  The video clearly shows eyewitnesses, being filmed without their knowledge, mimicking Brown's gesture of putting his hands up and asking Wilson why he shot Brown.    *


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> Is there a threshold for racism that will get people banned from this forum?


Seems racism is your thing lately.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 22, 2014)

A little more for the Dirt Nap Mike was a good boy crowd...
New Information Released on Michael Brown Case CBS St. Louis


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 22, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...




*I have always contended that there was some sort of altercation, the very first media reports described an incident inside the squad car.  

What is important is what happened after Brown broke free.  I believe, being that he was shot, he started to run, as Darien Johnson has stated.  Most unarmed people being shot would run if they didn't surrender.  

The problem is that the situation did not require Wilson to then kill Brown.  His job was to apprehend and arrest with his back up officers who arrived just as Wilson decided to murder the kid.  The first videos released clearly show Brown's body at least 35 feet away from Wilson's squad car where the fight occurred.*


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
If the evidence suggests he did something wrong, why wouldn't they want him to go to trial and who would be sued if he did stand trial?

The fact the evidence supports Wilson makes more sense not to try Wilson than any bullshit reason you can pull out of your ass.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 22, 2014)

Mustng said:


> None of these comments re the Mike Brown case matters. Nothing anyone says can change a few simple facts that continue to get overlooked.
> One: All MB had to do was follow the officers request and *get his ass OUT OF THE STREET!*
> Two: Sooner or later some cop, whether it was D.Wilson or some other poor cop working that area would have approached MB because he COMMITTED a strong arm robbery. MB had weed in his system as the autopsy report revealed. Its all over the news. Anyone familiar with marijuana sold in North StL knows that it is a very potent kind. I dont know what they do to it but the shit is way stronger than just "marijuana."
> MB actions speak for themselves.
> ...




*So police on the streets should be given the power of apprehension, arrest, arraignment, deciding charges, bail, then judge and jury.

Not getting out of the street does not give a cop the right to do any of the above except the first two.

Shooting an unarmed kid who is trying to run away does not give a police officer  the right to do anything except, again the first two.

*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> A little more for the Dirt Nap Mike was a good boy crowd...
> New Information Released on Michael Brown Case CBS St. Louis



Lets use a little intelligence here.

Brown was shot only once in the hand which makes sense.

Brown jerked and stopped after he ran which accounts for the wound not facing Wilson


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


The evidence doesnt suggest anything other than facts. Your interpretation is what does the suggesting. The evidence does nothing but agree with both sides of the events.


----------



## Mustng (Oct 22, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Mustng said:
> 
> 
> > None of these comments re the Mike Brown case matters. Nothing anyone says can change a few simple facts that continue to get overlooked.
> ...


Do you have tunnel vision or something?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > A little more for the Dirt Nap Mike was a good boy crowd...
> ...



   Okay Mr chief Coroner and medical examiner.
Just give it up. Even CBS is trying to break it to you softly...just go with it before you make yourself look even du......just go with it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



CBS is not trying to break anything to me. Once the Fergusen PD closed ranks and with held information I knew what would be the result. That doesnt mean I have to be a sheep like you and actually help them by claiming a shot in the hand during the struggle in the car is proof he was not surrendering when Wilson gunned him down. Only a idiot or a racist would fall for that logic.  BTW no I will not give it up. I will continue to stress you out by pointing out your flaws in logic and the interpretation of the evidence.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> This is pretty interesting. Wilson was fired from a corrupt racist police department about 3 years prior to this incident.
> 
> Darren Wilson s first job was on a troubled police force disbanded by authorities - The Washington Post
> 
> ...



You just now became aware of this story ?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
You are a walking contradiction.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Says the convict.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty interesting. Wilson was fired from a corrupt racist police department about 3 years prior to this incident.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 22, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty interesting. Wilson was fired from a corrupt racist police department about 3 years prior to this incident.
> ...



   You'll have to forgive him,he's kinda special.....


----------



## Mustng (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yep....you have tunnel vision


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Mustng said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


That's what I would say if I could not dispute the post too.  Please explain how being shot in the hand at the car supports that Brown was not surrendering after running away, then stopping and turning around with his hands up as all the eyewitnesses testify to.  This should be interesting.


----------



## Mustng (Oct 22, 2014)

This just shows the mentality of some people.

 It s murder and they will feel and see the wrath of God s vengeance Michael Brown s family react angrily to leak of Darren Wilson s testimony Daily Mail Online

I suppose we should just let thugs go around committing strong arm robberies, attacking cops, etc etc....blah blah. Boohoo for the poor blacks who just dont get it. BRING IT ON.....we're ready!
Really fucking tired of all the BS


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mustng said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Some eyewitnesses said he was shot in the back. We know that wasn't true. Witnesses lie or sometimes gets things wrong.

In an interview with the St. Louis Post-Dispatch, the eyewitness recalled four key details:
• After an initial scuffle in the car, the officer did not fire until Brown turned back toward him.
• Brown put his arms out to his sides but never raised his hands high.
• Brown staggered toward Wilson despite commands to stop.
• The two were about 20 to 25 feet apart when the last shots were fired.

New Claims Made by Grand Jury Witness Who Says He Saw Shooting of Michael Brown in Ferguson From Start to Finish TheBlaze.com


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 22, 2014)

Mustng said:


> This just shows the mentality of some people.
> 
> It s murder and they will feel and see the wrath of God s vengeance Michael Brown s family react angrily to leak of Darren Wilson s testimony Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



If Wilson isn't charged it could get really ugly. Imagine the pressure the Grand Jury and the prosecutor are feeling right now. I'm betting they wished he was guilty as sin, so they could indict and wash their hands of the case.
Now it seems more likely than not, that he won't be charged, and the town could burn.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Mustng said:


> This just shows the mentality of some people.
> 
> It s murder and they will feel and see the wrath of God s vengeance Michael Brown s family react angrily to leak of Darren Wilson s testimony Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...


Terrible attempt at explaining the enigma I placed before you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mustng said:
> ...


Thanks for finding a link I could get to.

So you are claiming that a witness that believes Wislon murdered Brown is your source? 



> After going over the entire incident in his head, the witness said he believes that Wilson is guilty of murder.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 22, 2014)

I think he should not be charged, but I believe he will be charged. Simply because of fear and intimidation from the thugs in Ferguson.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

PredFan said:


> I think he should not be charged, but I believe he will be charged. Simply because of fear and intimidation from the thugs in Ferguson.


He wont be charged by his friends. If there is a federal investigation he may be charged.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I think he should not be charged, but I believe he will be charged. Simply because of fear and intimidation from the thugs in Ferguson.
> ...



How do you know that the jury is made up of his friends?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


From what I hear the jury is predominantly white.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Retard alert the force got disbanded the entire force Wilson was not cited nor part of the reason for that. Unless of course we now can state Obama is to blame for Fast and Furious cause after all it was his ATF that ran the operation? But of course that is different right? Right?


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mustng said:
> ...




He might have been shot at while he was running.  Apparently, several of Wilson's shots missed.  Also, what gives a policeman the right to blast away at an unarmed man -- who has already been hit -- in a neighborhood endangering bystanders.  Fact is, if Wilson had shot Brown at the car, I'd probably say it was an unfortunate incident.  But shooting


Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mustng said:
> ...



If some unarmed man were "staggering toward" me after being shot and is 25 feet away (almost 10 yards, assuming witness is correct), and I had a gun, I hope I could move aside and let him fall.  If he didn't fall, I think Wilson could have taken him pretty easy even if he had to use a baton.  Instead, Wilson shot him in the head.  Sorry, that is wrong.


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Shoving the little man around and stealing his cigars by force is a felony too.

Five minutes later, his karma was levelled.


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


Just how old are you?

You sound like a recent public school grad.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Wilson was not cited? Where do you see that?  He was fired. It didnt say he was laid off or transferred it says fired.  Other officers were reinstated but he wasnt.


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 22, 2014)

Jroc said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


He fired multiple rounds because it is hard to put down a huge, adrenaline charged MONSTER!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


We get it. Black people cause you to stain your panties.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 22, 2014)

Mustng said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Mustng said:
> ...



*Answer the question.  
*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Mustng said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Good luck I'm still waiting on my explanation.


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If the 89% of sorry ass Ferguson citizens who did not vote in the last local election had voted in people to represent them, instead of sitting out local elections, perhaps the FPD would be more reflective of and supported by the same locals that bitch that the 11% that did bother to vote voted wrong.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You think we are all friends with each other do you hater?


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 22, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > TrueMan said:
> ...


One of their community leaders(a Missouri Senator) was arrested with a gun and spare ammo, and refused a breath test while reeking of booze.

Says a lot....!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The force was disbanded no one got reinstated you dumb ass.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Just when it comes to protecting white racists.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Sorry. They reapplied for their jobs. Wilson took off for the next racist PD.


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 22, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Something missing in this case. Can't put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you expect from people who have no idea what a grand jury does?


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



A lot older than you.  You sound like the typical right/white winger I grew up with.

*Do you believe this new witness all the right wingers are quoting above?  

If so, why don't you guys also believe that witness when he says the following in the article:*

"*The witness said Wilson didn’t have to kill Brown*. “It went from zero to 100 like that, in the blink of an eye. ... What transpired to us, in my eyesight, was murder. *Down outright murder.*”"


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're a legend in your own mind.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Obviously in your mind as well. You cant stop replying to me.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 22, 2014)

Darren Wilson s first job was on a troubled police force disbanded by authorities - The Washington Post



> Officials say Wilson kept a clean record without any disciplinary action.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Liar.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 22, 2014)

This is pointless. Wilson walks and the thug is dead. I hope the folks in Ferguson burn their shit hole down. That's all that's left of this story.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Dont be so hard on yourself. I prefer to say you neglected to read the article.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Meathead said:


> This is pointless. Wilson walks and the thug is dead. I hope the folks in Ferguson burn their shit hole down. That's all that's left of this story.


You keep saying that but its less convincing every time you claim this the end and you keep posting.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Something missing in this case. Can't put my finger on it.
> ...



Same lawyer that reprented the family of Trayvon Martin is trying to bring this case to trial. He said we need a trial and forget the Grand Jury.

I wonder where he got his degree from, Mexico?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The one that failed to read is you it clearly states Wilson was not involved in the problems as I quoted for you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Where does it say that?  Please quote it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Darren Wilson s first job was on a troubled police force disbanded by authorities - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> > Officials say Wilson kept a clean record without any disciplinary action.


Are these the officials from the corrupt PD?  That probably means he was the star Black person head cracker. If they were corrupt and racist I would suspect he would be their poster boy and free of any disciplinary action. The fact he left for another racist PD instead of getting his job back speaks volumes.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 22, 2014)

My prediction is he will be charged and convicted. I also believe he is innocent.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Rocko said:


> My prediction is he will be charged and convicted. I also believe he is innocent.


Not a chance this go round. I would pass out from shock if he is charged by the local jury.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 22, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


That's Crump.  He also says that Brown was shot in the back.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Mustng said:
> 
> 
> > None of these comments re the Mike Brown case matters. Nothing anyone says can change a few simple facts that continue to get overlooked.
> ...




YOU ARE WRONG YOU FUCKING IDIOT

A cop DOES have the right to shoot an unarmed "kid" who has committed a felony if he believes that is the only was to stop him from hurting someone else.

Be that as it may, this "kid" charged the cop He wasn't fleeing. Forensics proves that. How God damned stupid are you son?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Mustng said:
> ...


Getting upset only makes you look like more of an idiot than you are. Where did the forensics prove anything? Please explain.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
What the witness believes isn't evidence. The account he told supports Wilson's account.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


No it doesnt. Wilson claimed Brown turned and charged him. Where do you see that in the witnesses statement?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
The law gives him that right.

Until you come face to face with that type of threat you cannot say with any degree of certainty what you would do.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 22, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Is there a phrase for a racist lawyer that only accepts civil rights cases that never go to trial?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Sure it does.

They used different adjectives in describing how Brown advanced toward Wilson, but both agree Brown was indeed advancing toward Wilson.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


 
Witness opinions are not considered facts in a case. You have to rely on what he witnessed not what he felt about what he saw. You liberal pukes are all about feelings to hell with the facts.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > This is pointless. Wilson walks and the thug is dead. I hope the folks in Ferguson burn their shit hole down. That's all that's left of this story.
> ...


It doesn't matter what I or you say. I just want to see the thugs burn down Ferguson.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Thats correct. I doesnt matter what you say.  However, its funny to see you stressed out over the lack of evidence exonerating the racist cop. Lifes a mess dont stress.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



are you serious? He was shot IN THE FRONT, not the back, his body was facing Wilson . Ballistics show that he was not shot from behind

And oh by the way , a cop in MO has the legal authority to shoot a fleeing felon in the back anyway.

Duh


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Pro Tip here

Wilson doesn't have to prove his innocence

Moron


----------



## PredFan (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yeah, whatever racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Who said he was shot in the back?  When you are surrendering you typically face the person thats shooting at you. Thats exactly what the eye witnesses testified to. He was facing the racist cop. How does that turn into "the forensics support the cops story"?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Yeah he does. There are witnesses that say he shot Brown in cold blood. What kind of moron thinks he doesnt have to prove he didnt?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You have vacillated between he was fleeing and he was surrendering monkey boy. Make up your mind which lie you are going to tell.

Your eyewitness is a proven liar. Other witnesses have said Brown charged the cop. Eyewitness testimony is notoriously unbelievable in almost every case.

The fact that the moron wasn't miles away by the time WIlson got out of the car shows that he was either stupid, or wanted to fight Wilson. In either case, he got the bullet he deserved.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 22, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


He was a felon as soon as he attacked Officer Wilson.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 22, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


He was a felon as soon as he attacked Officer Wilson.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 22, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Lol

Was the gentle giant protecting his home & family? Or perhaps protecting his thug image?


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 22, 2014)

If he's not tried and convicted chances are pretty good that he'll be lynched by a liberal mob.  Probably mostly black but led by a white lawyer.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Actually I said he did both like the witnesses said. He ran from the cop then turned and surrendered. I know you as a cave chimp have a tough time understanding how that is possible but it can be done.

Like I said before post a link that shows any eyewitness saying Brown charged the racist cop. I have yet to see one.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 22, 2014)

guys, I say we let the morons have this thread It's obvious that Wilson isn't going to be charged, let these racists wallow in their own self pity

/unsubscribe 

but reserve the right to come back and gloat when the riots start


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

asaratis said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Does that make Wilson a felon for attacking Brown?


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



"Legal Authority" does not mean he has to shoot a felon fleeing.  I realize racists wouldn't miss the opportunity, but that authority still does not mean Wilson was obligated to shoot Brown.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> guys, I say we let the morons have this thread It's obvious that Wilson isn't going to be charged, let these racists wallow in their own self pity
> 
> /unsubscribe
> 
> but reserve the right to come back and gloat when the riots start




My money says that the same ignorant racists here said there would be riots if Zman got off for murdering Martin.  There were no riots.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> guys, I say we let the morons have this thread It's obvious that Wilson isn't going to be charged, let these racists wallow in their own self pity
> 
> /unsubscribe
> 
> but reserve the right to come back and gloat when the riots start


You cant let us intellectuals have what we have already taken. Only morons cannot support their contentions. Run and hide instead of providing me the link that shows a witness claiming Brown charged the officer. You cave monkeys are a barrel of fun.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> If he's not tried and convicted chances are pretty good that he'll be lynched by a liberal mob.  Probably mostly black but led by a white lawyer.




LMAO.  Blacks have not been known for lynching people.  White racists on the other hand, can't make that claim.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




Your latest witness also said:  ". . . . . .* Wilson didn’t have to kill Brown*. . . . . .  What transpired to us, in my eyesight, was murder. *Down outright murder.*”


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> If he's not tried and convicted chances are pretty good that he'll be lynched by a liberal mob.  Probably mostly black but led by a white lawyer.


Lynching is the sole domain of uncivilized white people. They make it a spectator sport from what I hear.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > If he's not tried and convicted chances are pretty good that he'll be lynched by a liberal mob.  Probably mostly black but led by a white lawyer.
> ...



Which is why I said they'd be led by a WHITE* lawyer.

Please seek help with that reading comprehension issue.

_* Edited to correct typo in original - not even noticed be the liberal left as they are too focused on "black" to even read the word "white"._


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


You also said "mostly Black". Was that just a Freudian slip?


----------



## asaratis (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...


I'm assuming that is a rhetorical question.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


No. Is it legal for an officer to grab a person by the neck for no reason? I thought choke holds were illegal?


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> You also said "mostly Black". Was that just a Freudian slip?



"Mostly" is too big a word for you?  It's a city where the vast majority is black.  Therefore it logically follows that the majority of a lynch mob there, especially in light of the professional agitation you libs have sent in, will also be black.  But it won't be a black leader; it'll be a white liberal lawyer probably secretly funded by some Democrat committee.  Funny you didn't notice the original typo on "white".  I guess the comprehension issue is worse than I had believed!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Sure an officer sitting in his car is going to grab a 6'4" man around the neck.

Never happened.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Apparently you've been misinformed.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > If he's not tried and convicted chances are pretty good that he'll be lynched by a liberal mob.  Probably mostly black but led by a white lawyer.
> ...


Not lynching, but an incredible amount of violence, crime and murder. Michael Brown was no choirboy. Now he's just a dead thug.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You also said "mostly Black". Was that just a Freudian slip?
> ...


That means exactly what I thought it meant. Again whites are the ones that specialize in lynching so a mostly Black crowd wouldn't do anything like that.  I'm not really into correcting people on spelling mistakes. I know you were emotional so I allowed for you to make a spelling mistake without calling it out and further embarrassing you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


So choke holds by cops are legal?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Yes you were a convict. It did happen. You denying it will only lead to more instability.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Unless Brown stuck his head in Wilson's car, it never happened.

One witness Dorian Johnson has said Wilson grabbed Brown by the neck?

But Johnson said Brown was shot in the back too.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Apparently you've been misinformed.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Shot in the back, or shot at while his back was turned?  

Apparently, there were a number of shots while Brown was a good distance from Wilson that missed (luckily they didn't hit any innocent bystanders, if Wilson or anyone cares).  Besides, Wilson was supposedly hurt so badly it's a wonder he could even squeeze off an accurate shot.  

Kind of like Zimmerman having his head "beaten into the concrete within an inch of his life" but only having some scratches on his head.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 22, 2014)

I'd say PBS has a HUGE roll in making the little snitch Assplaster and other white pretenders continue to screech about "racist" cops and lynchings that happened 70 years ago,  You can't watch that creepshow network for a week without seeing the 1960's fire hoses in Birmingham and hanged negroes in rural Mississippi, who incidentally were guilty of crimes against whites and given justice....remember, Hillary says "it takes a village", right?  It's how the left keeps the willies agitated and the young ones looking for a knockout game.   Sooner or later, a city like Ferguson has to be taught a lesson.  In Detroit, there would have been no riots if the police had responded to Rap Brown and his black panthers that first night by rounding them up and hanging them from lamposts up and down 12th Street and Kercheval.   Hey, it might have saved 2,100 burned buildings and thousands of whites fleeing from the city, leaving it burned down and broken.  I'm tired of the accusations....if they hate us anyway, and they do, show em what it looks like up front instead of grainy old news footage.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


That only worked the first time you dodged the question.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Apparently, there were a number of shots while Brown was a good distance from Wilson that missed (luckily they didn't hit any innocent bystanders, if Wilson or anyone cares).  Besides, Wilson was supposedly hurt so badly it's a wonder he could even squeeze off an accurate shot.
> 
> Kind of like Zimmerman having his head "beaten into the concrete within an inch of his life" but only having some scratches on his head.



You're a lying sack of shit....there are pictures that showed the back of Zimmerman's head, with bloody matted hair.  Trayvon was a little thug and got what he had coming.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> I'd say PBS has a HUGE roll in making the little snitch Assplaster and other white pretenders continue to screech about "racist" cops and lynchings that happened 70 years ago,  You can't watch that creepshow network for a week without seeing the 1960's fire hoses in Birmingham and hanged negroes in rural Mississippi, who incidentally were guilty of crimes against whites and given justice....remember, Hillary says "it takes a village", right?  It's how the left keeps the willies agitated and the young ones looking for a knockout game.   Sooner or later, a city like Ferguson has to be taught a lesson.  In Detroit, there would have been no riots if the police had responded to Rap Brown and his black panthers that first night by rounding them up and hanging them from lamposts up and down 12th Street and Kercheval.   Hey, it might have saved 2,100 burned buildings and thousands of whites fleeing from the city, leaving it burned down and broken.  I'm tired of the accusations....if they hate us anyway, and they do, show em what it looks like up front instead of grainy old movie footage.


Clowns like you arent going to do anything but talk shit on a message board.When I slap the shit out of white boy racists like you all they do is turn pink, then red, and start to cry. You would pee yourself if you had to match up with someone like me you effeminate pussy.

Your people are uncivilized savages for the most part. Must be the neaderthal DNA that makes them do stuff like this....

The Black Body as Souvenir in American Lynching Harvey Young - Academia.edu



> Before the torch was applied to the pyre, the negro was deprived of his ears, ﬁngers andgenital parts of his body. He pleaded pitifully for his life while the mutilation was going on, but stood the ordeal of ﬁre with surprising fortitude. Before the body was cool, it was cutto pieces, the bones were crushed into small bits, and even the tree upon which the wretchmet his fate was torn up and disposed of as “souvenirs.” The negro’s heart was cut intoseveral pieces, as was also his liver. Those unable to obtain ghastly relics direct paid theirmore fortunate possessors extravagant sums for them. Small pieces of bones went for 25cents, and a bit of liver crisply cooked sold for 10 cents


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Clowns like you arent going to do anything but talk shit on a message board.When I slap the shit out of white boy racists like you all they do is turn pink, then red, and start to cry. You would pee yourself if you had to match up with someone like me you effeminate pussy.



Maybe you should check the rules here, SNITCH...they apply to you too.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Clowns like you arent going to do anything but talk shit on a message board.When I slap the shit out of white boy racists like you all they do is turn pink, then red, and start to cry. You would pee yourself if you had to match up with someone like me you effeminate pussy.
> ...


Report me then. I think you are still mad I got your sock account banned.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, there were a number of shots while Brown was a good distance from Wilson that missed (luckily they didn't hit any innocent bystanders, if Wilson or anyone cares).  Besides, Wilson was supposedly hurt so badly it's a wonder he could even squeeze off an accurate shot.
> ...




Tell you what dude, you bash someone's head into concrete "within an inch of their life," they are going to have more than scratches -- like a fractured skull.  

I think Zman scratched his head on that little tree that was nearby. But, for darn sure, Trayvon was not straddling him beating his head into the concrete -- that little pissant gun nut , police wannabe wouldn't have walked away from that if it had really happened anymore than Jersey Joe was going to get up from Marciano's right.  That's the friggin lie.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



See, that's the problem here.  I doubt the cop thought the cheeky 18 year old kid was a "man."  So when he felt he disrespected his authoritah, he probably blew a gasket.

If he had remained professional, this whole matter wouldn't have spiraled out of control.  We will probably never know what happened.  At the very least, to diffuse this situation, this man needs to discharged from ever being an aggressive abusive cop.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Tell you what dude, you bash someone's head into concrete "within an inch of their life," they are going to have more than scratches -- like a fractured skull.
> 
> I think Zman scratched his head on that little tree that was nearby. But, for darn sure, Trayvon was not straddling him beating his head into the concrete -- that little pissant gun nut , police wannabe wouldn't have walked away from that if it had really happened.  That's the friggin lie.



More bullshit....let it go, Trayvon be TrayGONE.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 22, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> See, that's the problem here.  I doubt the cop thought the cheeky 18 year old kid was a "man."  So when he felt he disrespected his authoritah, he probably blew a gasket.
> 
> If he had remained professional, this whole matter wouldn't have spiraled out of control.  We will probably never know what happened.  At the very least, to diffuse this situation, this man needs to discharged from ever being an aggressive abusive cop.



You already apologized for not knowing shit about the shooting....how about you  find another thread to troll?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Unlike Zimmerman though, the only proof we have that Wilson was injured is the say so of a sympathetic police department, and a hospital that wants to keep the situation from boiling over.  . . .

Who knows if Brown ever laid a hand on him.  No photographic evidence of said injuries have ever been released to the public.  Sort of suspect if you ask me.  If they REALLY want to back up their story, you would think that would be the first thing they would show these "potential rioters."  I know I would be the first to change my opinion of this incident and believe Wilson's account.

As it stands, it seems to me this is just another case of the government and the media trying to divide the country along racial lines for political expediency.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I see what you added to your original threat to curry pity from the Admin.....might work.....it always has before eh, punk?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...


What threat are you talking about?  I just stated a fact about how you would act. Did you feel threatened sissy?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 22, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > See, that's the problem here.  I doubt the cop thought the cheeky 18 year old kid was a "man."  So when he felt he disrespected his authoritah, he probably blew a gasket.
> ...



And you know what?  You don't know shit about it either.  It's strange how that goes.  Nobody really knows shit.  Only the ignorant think they do.  The wise know better though.

The autopsies could be interpreted either way.  The eye witnesses really overwhelmingly refute Wilson's account of events. . .

And we have a dead body which bespeaks to Wilson's lack of professionalism.

So now what are we to do?  It seems this is a tailor made incident for the elites to divide the poor and disenfranchised along racial lines.  What a tragedy.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 22, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Unlike Zimmerman though, the only proof we have that Wilson was injured is the say so of a sympathetic police department, and a hospital that wants to keep the situation from boiling over.  . . .
> 
> Who knows if Brown ever laid a hand on him.  No photographic evidence of said injuries have ever been released to the public.  Sort of suspect if you ask me.  If they REALLY want to back up their story, you would think that would be the first thing they would show these "potential rioters."  I know I would be the first to change my opinion of this incident and believe Wilson's account.
> 
> As it stands, it seems to me this is just another case of the government and the media trying to divide the country along racial lines for political expediency.



Right, the cop punched himself broke his own eye socket!  Hey jackass.....even Holder isn't going to keep this thing alive before he runs away from his contempt charges.  Your "gentle giant" is worm food now....it was just a matter of time before he murdered somebody....good riddance.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
His orbital socket was fractured, his trigger finger worked just fine.

Why bring up Zimmerman? You want to get you pwned on that topic too?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

What is probably going to occur is that Wilson will get off and maybe face a federal investigation. I have zero confidence he will face trial locally.  Then white people will wonder why Black youth are so angry and older Blacks dont trust white people. Now I understand clearly why my gramps used to kill white racists from time to time and feed them to the gators back in Mississippi.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> What is probably going to occur is that Wilson will get off and maybe face a federal investigation. I have zero confidence he will face trial locally.  Then white people will wonder why Black youth are so angry and older Blacks dont trust white people. Now I understand clearly why my gramps used to kill white racists from time to time and feed them to the gators back in Mississippi.



  I have little doubt you're under supervised care at this point....now maybe you should threaten your new leather wallet until the thorazine kicks in.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say PBS has a HUGE roll in making the little snitch Assplaster and other white pretenders continue to screech about "racist" cops and lynchings that happened 70 years ago,  You can't watch that creepshow network for a week without seeing the 1960's fire hoses in Birmingham and hanged negroes in rural Mississippi, who incidentally were guilty of crimes against whites and given justice....remember, Hillary says "it takes a village", right?  It's how the left keeps the willies agitated and the young ones looking for a knockout game.   Sooner or later, a city like Ferguson has to be taught a lesson.  In Detroit, there would have been no riots if the police had responded to Rap Brown and his black panthers that first night by rounding them up and hanging them from lamposts up and down 12th Street and Kercheval.   Hey, it might have saved 2,100 burned buildings and thousands of whites fleeing from the city, leaving it burned down and broken.  I'm tired of the accusations....if they hate us anyway, and they do, show em what it looks like up front instead of grainy old movie footage.
> ...


 
Internet tough guy talking shit about another internet tough guy. That's hilarious!


----------



## hadit (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> What is probably going to occur is that Wilson will get off and maybe face a federal investigation. I have zero confidence he will face trial locally.  Then white people will wonder why Black youth are so angry and older Blacks dont trust white people. *Now I understand clearly why my gramps used to kill white racists from time to time and feed them to the gators back in Mississippi*.



I think I've identified part of your problem.  You have no intention of fulfilling Reverend King's dream, do you?  Just keep the feud going as long as you can?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


 
A person doesn't need to be beat within an inch of their life to fear for their life. But why let facts get in the way?

JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE
Statutes Constitution View Statutes Online Sunshine


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 22, 2014)

Anybody else notice that Assplaster logs off after each of his little geek-ass posts?   Ya reckon he's screeching for attention on another board too?  Or maybe he figures he can avoid a banning by pretending to hide under his cot.


----------



## AtticusF (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> AtticusF said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...




Well that little gun toting, police wannabe Zman surly wasn't.  I don't think Wilson was hurt like you guys are saying either. He should have waited for backup, but he decided to go for another Commendation from the racist Police Department.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
A 6'4" eighteen year old isn't a kid. Kids aren't allowed to vote, kids aren't allowed to join the armed services....etc. But go ahead and stick with that kid shit and one day a kid is going to beat the shit out your ignorant ass.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 22, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > See, that's the problem here.  I doubt the cop thought the cheeky 18 year old kid was a "man."  So when he felt he disrespected his authoritah, he probably blew a gasket.
> ...





BullKurtzUSMC said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike Zimmerman though, the only proof we have that Wilson was injured is the say so of a sympathetic police department, and a hospital that wants to keep the situation from boiling over.  . . .
> ...



HIS EYE SOCKET WAS NEVER BUSTED!







He hit his head on the door, his eyes were swollen from crying so much be because he got stung in the face from a bee, a fellow office hit him a few times to make a cover story, he tripped. . . . whatever.  But he was barely hurt.  THAT IS why no pictures have been released.  Because he was hardly hurt, if at all.  Why do you think I don't watch TV or listen to the radio until this shit plays out?


YOU NEED TO WAIT, BE CALM, and DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH.


----------



## Desperado (Oct 22, 2014)

*Police Chief says Officer Wilson will likely not be charged.*
As it should be, the cop was defending himself against a 6' 4"tall  292 lb street thug that just performed a strong arm robbery.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What is probably going to occur is that Wilson will get off and maybe face a federal investigation. I have zero confidence he will face trial locally.  Then white people will wonder why Black youth are so angry and older Blacks dont trust white people. *Now I understand clearly why my gramps used to kill white racists from time to time and feed them to the gators back in Mississippi*.
> ...



MLK's dream is not embraced by everyone so that presents a problem. I'm not going to try and pretend I am non violent. I'm probably a racists worst nightmare.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 22, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What is probably going to occur is that Wilson will get off and maybe face a federal investigation. I have zero confidence he will face trial locally.  Then white people will wonder why Black youth are so angry and older Blacks dont trust white people. *Now I understand clearly why my gramps used to kill white racists from time to time and feed them to the gators back in Mississippi*.
> ...



He's not black....doesn't even have a tan....worthless little pimple-faced geek....probably in a mental institution.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Anybody else notice that Assplaster logs off after each of his little geek-ass posts?   Ya reckon he's screeching for attention on another board too?  Or maybe he figures he can avoid a banning by pretending to hide under his cot.


I'm definitely in your head.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> What is probably going to occur is that Wilson will get off and maybe face a federal investigation. I have zero confidence he will face trial locally.  Then white people will wonder why Black youth are so angry and older Blacks dont trust white people. Now I understand clearly why my gramps used to kill white racists from time to time and feed them to the gators back in Mississippi.


 
You think the grand jury will be all white people. That's how totally ignorant you are. Fact is there are blacks on the grand jury that will hear the evidence.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> MLK's dream is not embraced by everyone so that presents a problem. I'm not going to try and pretend I am non violent. *I'm probably a racists worst nightmare.*


----------



## PredFan (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No, dumbass you ARE the racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > What is probably going to occur is that Wilson will get off and maybe face a federal investigation. I have zero confidence he will face trial locally.  Then white people will wonder why Black youth are so angry and older Blacks dont trust white people. Now I understand clearly why my gramps used to kill white racists from time to time and feed them to the gators back in Mississippi.
> ...


Who told you I thought the jury was going to be all white?  Not enough Black people to get him to a trial. Tis the system so I understand that. However, that doesnt excuse him in my mind nor the minds of millions of other Black and white people.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


 
The jury thought he was. That's the only opinion that matter matters.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I cant be a racist. I have a daughter that is half white and several family members as well. My extended family is pretty diverse. We have white, Mexican, Filipino and Black members in our family/


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 22, 2014)

Maybe it is wrong to characterize mob beatings, shootings and stabbings as "lynching".  But, hey, isn't it that for you liberals, it's the thought that counts?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Here's Malcom X's actual quote:
"Be peaceful, be courteous, obey the law, respect everyone; but if someone puts his hand on you, send him to the cemetery. Unless you are white and he is black, then you have to allow him to kill you or you will be a racist."


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




He also said Brown never touched or tried to get the cops gun too. And he said he was never inside the cops car and he failed to mention they had just strong armed a shop employee stealing cigarillos.

I find it strange that those in defense of Johnsons story o not take into account they had just robbed a store and one of them was wanted on a warrant for theft (Johnson) as a cop approaches them. Of course they were not the aggressors, it must have been the cop.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Do you have a link to that quote?  I doubt it.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No dumbass, your posts show beyond the shadow of a doubt that you are racist filth.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I cant be a racist. I have a daughter that is half white and several family members as well. My extended family is pretty diverse. We have white, Mexican, Filipino and Black members in our family/



Now he's trying to lure me into "insulting" his family....so lame, so weak, so Assplaster.  

He's logging off and on to see if he's been banned.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Ok.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I cant be a racist. I have a daughter that is half white and several family members as well. My extended family is pretty diverse. We have white, Mexican, Filipino and Black members in our family/
> ...


I have you seeing things that aren't there. I was talking to predfan. Thanks for admitting I have you running scared.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I don't think Asc is racist, I think he has known a system which has been racist in the past all too well, and there are still forms of racism- so it is hard for him to see beyond the crap he and many others have dealt with for far too long. I hope you don't take this the wrong was Asc. I just believe in this case there are far too many facts which point to Brown and Johnson being the aggressors.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Hey maybe you should pretend you're a lesbian black woman....you know, cover all the bases to fortify the mod guilt you count on.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
I'm not sure which post you said it in but you did say that Wilson will probably get off because a racist jury will not go after one of their own or something to that effect.

But go ahead and deny you said anything like that.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
You are a racist.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 22, 2014)

Thats a shocker.  A Police Chief doesnt think he'll be found guilty?  Wow Amazing...

You know who else thinks he wont be found guilty.  Most blacks.  It'll be more shocking if he was charged.  Most officers dont...hell just last week an officer threw a flash bang grenade into a house on a no knock warrant.  That flash bang landed in a toddlers crib and blew his face off







No Charges, Not Guilty...just "sloppy"


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You and I have talked this over before and I respect your position. I think its like you say. I see it from one perspective having dealt with it so I see the evidence as pointing toward the cop being a racist killer.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Youre not sure because I never said the jury was all white. Matter of fact I posted that I heard the jury was majority white but way to back pedal.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 22, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



*Nope, sorry  but that's the truth.*

*Darren Wilson’s first job was on a troubled police force disbanded by authorities*
""""FERGUSON, Mo. — The small city of Jennings, Mo., had a police department so troubled, and with so much tension between white officers and black residents, that the city council finally decided to disband it. Everyone in the Jennings police department was fired. New officers were brought in to create a credible department from scratch.
That was three years ago. One of the officers who worked in that department, and lost his job along with everyone else, was a young man named Darren Wilson.
Some of the Jennings officers reapplied for their jobs, but Wilson got a job in the police department in the nearby city of Ferguson.


*Wilson, 28, has completely vanished from public view. He has not explained publicly what happened in that brief, lethal encounter.*

*His lawyer did not answer phone calls or e-mails. The police union is mum.*

*His ex-wife is publicly silent. His friends aren’t speaking out.*

*His mother is long deceased, and there is no sign of his father or either of his stepfathers.*

*Wilson is under the protection of the Ferguson Police Department, which has chosen from the beginning of this case to opt for obscurity rather than transparency. The department did not reveal Wilson’s identity for nearly a week after the fatal shooting of Brown. By that time, his social media accounts had been suspended.*

*But everyone leaves a record, and Darren Dean Wilson is no exception.""*



*My translation:*

*



*

*It's a really bad day in rightwing Redneck Land when George Zimmerman is looking like a man of honor.*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Ok. Do you feel better?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 22, 2014)

Breaking News:

7 Black Witnesses Come Forward Corroborating Officer Wilsons Testimony Before Grand Jury.

Report At least seven black witnesses have corroborated Darren Wilson 8217 s testimony before the Ferguson grand jury Hot Air


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...



*Gee, these uni-brows just keep forgetting who had the gun, don't they?*


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So does Zimmerman remind me again how he is racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...



Gotta go Bull. You don't have to be paranoid for a couple of hours. Or maybe you do?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 22, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> 7 Black Witnesses Come Forward Corroborating Officer Wilsons Testimony Before Grand Jury.
> 
> Report At least seven black witnesses have corroborated Darren Wilson 8217 s testimony before the Ferguson grand jury Hot Air



*We can always count on you for total idiocy.  Hotair.com?  And you do know that the proceedings of a grand jury are secret, right?

Grand Jury Secrecy Rules
Washingtonpost.com Special Report Clinton Accused*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 22, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Get you when I get back.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
You certainly implied it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Better than what?

Your racism hasn't been a secret


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 22, 2014)

Has anyone read the autopsy? It too backs Wilson's story of Brown grabbing his gun and the cop firing. A small part of Brown's thumb was found in the patrol car.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Oct 22, 2014)

You know, just a thought here.  We know what Michael Brown was like because he had just bullied a store owner and committed a strong-arm robbery.  Not too big of a leap to see this same guy leaning in the car and trying to get Wilson's gun from him.  Thing is, at the time, he got shot in the hand for it.

I don't know what happened next, because they haven't released the details.  But we can see that the story from Brown's partner is a load of horse manure.  That plus the autopsy results put the chances of a Wilson indictment into very serious doubt.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 22, 2014)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> You know, just a thought here.  We know what Michael Brown was like because he had just bullied a store owner and committed a strong-arm robbery.  Not too big of a leap to see this same guy leaning in the car and trying to get Wilson's gun from him.  Thing is, at the time, he got shot in the hand for it.
> 
> I don't know what happened next, because they haven't released the details.  But we can see that the story from Brown's partner is a load of horse manure.  That plus the autopsy results put the chances of a Wilson indictment into very serious doubt.



*But you know who had the gun and who wound up dead thirty feet away in the middle of the road.  Even a junior varsity "sniper" can figure that one out.
*


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Thats a shocker.  A Police Chief doesnt think he'll be found guilty?  Wow Amazing...
> 
> You know who else thinks he wont be found guilty.  Most blacks.  It'll be more shocking if he was charged.  Most officers dont...hell just last week an officer threw a flash bang grenade into a house on a no knock warrant.  That flash bang landed in a toddlers crib and blew his face off
> 
> ...



This doesn't meet the standards of  criminal  INTENT. They didn't intend to flash bang a baby. Blame parents for selling drugs w baby in house.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 22, 2014)

Screw Gentle Giant. Lots of his future crimes of thuggery now wont happen. Good job boys in blue.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 22, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Has anyone read the autopsy? It too backs Wilson's story of Brown grabbing his gun and the cop firing. A small part of Brown's thumb was found in the patrol car.



*Would you like to corroborate that statement?

Oh wait, I'll do it for you, from "fair and balanced" Fox:

"""There was microscopic matter from the barrel of the gun on his thumb wound. The other five shots hit brown from the front. The fatal wound to his forehead indicates that he was either falling or lunging forward."""
New revealing details of Michael Brown 8217 s autopsy report FOX2now.com*


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 22, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a shocker.  A Police Chief doesnt think he'll be found guilty?  Wow Amazing...
> ...




When I read about this case I was shocked. It was not the parents selling drugs they has just moved in, BUT they knew it was a drug house and drugs were being trafficked out of the home. They also stated they had just moved in which corroborates the police story there were no kids in the home as far as they knew at the time.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 22, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone read the autopsy? It too backs Wilson's story of Brown grabbing his gun and the cop firing. A small part of Brown's thumb was found in the patrol car.
> ...




I did not get the autopsy report from Fox it was a St. Louis newspaper and it also stated the above, which also corroborates the cops story. Hold on Ill find it for you.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 22, 2014)

Here Asc:

Pdf PDF Autopsy report for Michael Brown News

The article mentions that small piece of skin came from his thumb, I was wrong however, it was on the top of the cops car door on the outside, where the window rolls up.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 22, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> > You know, just a thought here.  We know what Michael Brown was like because he had just bullied a store owner and committed a strong-arm robbery.  Not too big of a leap to see this same guy leaning in the car and trying to get Wilson's gun from him.  Thing is, at the time, he got shot in the hand for it.
> ...



Yup, the cop is alive and the worthless thug is dead. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 22, 2014)

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> I'd say PBS has a HUGE roll in making the little snitch Assplaster and other white pretenders continue to screech about "racist" cops and lynchings that happened 70 years ago,  You can't watch that creepshow network for a week without seeing the 1960's fire hoses in Birmingham and hanged negroes in rural Mississippi, who incidentally were guilty of crimes against whites and given justice....remember, Hillary says "it takes a village", right?  It's how the left keeps the willies agitated and the young ones looking for a knockout game.   Sooner or later, a city like Ferguson has to be taught a lesson.  In Detroit, there would have been no riots if the police had responded to Rap Brown and his black panthers that first night by rounding them up and hanging them from lamposts up and down 12th Street and Kercheval.   Hey, it might have saved 2,100 burned buildings and thousands of whites fleeing from the city, leaving it burned down and broken.  I'm tired of the accusations....if they hate us anyway, and they do, show em what it looks like up front instead of grainy old news footage.



One of many cities that were once the envy of the industrialized world that are now cesspools of unemployment while the products once made there are now made in China.

Thank the Democrats and the Unions.


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Officer Wilson must have read that!!!!


----------



## asaratis (Oct 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm not dodging the question. You have been misinformed by a dishonest, so-called eye witness.  The dude that was with Michael lied about Michael's being shot in the back.  He lied about Wilson reaching out through the window and grabbing Michael by the neck.

The race baiters ran with that and you sucked it up like cheap Kool-Aid through a clown straw.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 22, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking News:
> ...


My link and the links hotair sources to are correct. Also the autopsy report confirms Wilsons testimony. Face it, this White patriot Wilson is innocent and will not be indicted for shooting a 3/5ths human known as a negro.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 22, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Even if your source IS correct, let's quote it, shall we?



> Or did the witnesses corroborate the fatal shooting later, after Brown had moved away from the car and Wilson had gotten out? That’s what the case will turn on: If Wilson ends up being indicted, prosecutors will argue that, _*yes, Brown might have reached for Wilson’s gun but the subsequent shooting was unnecessary. Brown was already wounded; Wilson was shooting out of rage, not to repel a mortal threat. Realistically, though, how likely is it that he’s going to be indicted at this point?*_ _*Crump says he has seven witnesses who’ll say that Wilson gunned Brown down unjustifiably.*_ Great, says the defense, we have seven witnesses who say the opposite plus a pile of forensic evidence that shows Brown, who’d just committed a robbery at the local convenience store, not only assaulted a police officer but attempted to seize his firearm. There’s little doubt, barring some bombshell evidence that the public doesn’t know about, that Wilson’s not going to be convicted. The question now is whether he’ll be charged. One theory for all the leaks lately is that law enforcement is trying to prepare the public for the fact that grand jury is unlikely to return an indictment, but I don’t know: Given what Crump said in the excerpt above plus protesters vowing that “it’s going to be a war” if Wilson isn’t charged, sounds like releasing the evidence early isn’t going to calm anyone down



I again, reiterate.  If you feel the way you do about minorities, and you wish to keep the peace, this Wilson is not a professional you want tending to the business of keeping, in your words, the "3/5ths human known as a negro," element in check.  With that sort of sloppy work, you are liable to have a race war.  Is that what you really want?  More chaos, more mayhem, more affirmative action, really?  REALLY?!

If that is what you want, just get more idiot, aggressive, neanderthal cops like this on the beat, and you will have more biased, partial, non-color blind laws on the books.

Instead of justice looking like this. . . . 


It will forever have to be super sensitive, biased, partial jurisdictions with two sets of laws, one for the majority, and one for minorities.  Do you really want that?  Do you want justice to look like this?



Well, if we don't get rid of cops that let their passions rule their decision making, the liberals you hate so much WILL pass two sets of laws for different segments of society, and justice will end up looking like that.

I saw the video of Brown acting like a punk in the convenience store.  I UNDERSTOOD WHY those kids were acting that way.  I could empathize with them.  Does it excuse their behavior?  Hell no.  But if you don't demand the termination of cops that are overzealous, we WILL HAVE two sets of laws.  The fault of these kids acting this way lay in the black community, but it will be solved in the white community if blacks don't solve it themselves.  This is exactly what Bill Cosby was railing against in his famous "Pound Cake" speech.

None the less, even if no indictment is warranted, I still maintain that Wilson IS NOT police officer material.  He is construction worker material only.  Or better still, maybe he needs to be put on mental health disability and be a paid poster.  It seems he'd fit right in with you and cultsmasher.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 23, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


indeed 

state Senator Jamilah Nasheed

not only a leader but a rabid leftist anti gun activist


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 23, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Here Asc:
> 
> Pdf PDF Autopsy report for Michael Brown News
> 
> The article mentions that small piece of skin came from his thumb, I was wrong however, it was on the top of the cops car door on the outside, where the window rolls up.




there was also found blood on the inside of the vehicle and on the officers uniform


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 23, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> > You know, just a thought here.  We know what Michael Brown was like because he had just bullied a store owner and committed a strong-arm robbery.  Not too big of a leap to see this same guy leaning in the car and trying to get Wilson's gun from him.  Thing is, at the time, he got shot in the hand for it.
> ...




the on scene evidence demonstrates that brown was advancing on wilson and that wilson was backing away 

all witnesses that we know of say that wilson shot brown from around 20 ft 

that being the case one would expect to see the empty bullet cases 

20ft away from the body 

however there are 

three empty casings lying next to the body 









the other odd thing is if his arms had been raised in the " i surrender" position 

one would expect to see after receiving the lights out shot his arms above his head 

not one to the side and the other under his body


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 23, 2014)

I think the chaos and such going on in Ferguson goes way beyond this one case. It is obvious that the people in that area want a scapegoat to blame for their troubles.

Though the reality is that the police aren't 'racist thugs'. But they can never hope to fit in or have respect in poor struggling neighborhoods that see the police as the enemy. The perception of the law hasn't changed in these neighborhoods since the days of segregation, and the economic conditions people live under haven't improved.

Whatever the police do or say, they are going to be hounded or accused of racism and brutality. So it is best to let this blow over, as folks there want a fight.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



IOW, you're one of those who won't allow racial relations to get better in this country.  You're suspicious of white people and ready to become violent if you perceive racism.  Think just for a little bit.  I'm going to turn that around, so see what it sounds like from a different perspective.

"You're suspicious of black people and ready to become violent if you perceive racism".  I've heard that kind of attitude  justification from white racists.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Cool.  I can't be a racist either, because my daughter-in-law is black, as are my grandsons.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 23, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> 7 Black Witnesses Come Forward Corroborating Officer Wilsons Testimony Before Grand Jury.
> 
> Report At least seven black witnesses have corroborated Darren Wilson 8217 s testimony before the Ferguson grand jury Hot Air



This is a lie simply because there hasnt been any leaks with this case and just so happen that the only leak is posted on a political website that also (coincidentally) is in line with their poltical opinion.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 23, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking News:
> ...




Wish I woulda seen this before my post.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 23, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a shocker.  A Police Chief doesnt think he'll be found guilty?  Wow Amazing...
> ...



Intent doesnt matter but nice way to play that same tune...blame the victim.

Play it again Sam!  In fact the day you have any opinion that isnt "Police right, everyone else wrong" let me know


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I think he should not be charged, but I believe he will be charged. Simply because of fear and intimidation from the thugs in Ferguson.
> ...


The FBI has already had forty agents attempting to dig up anything against Wilson and the FPD.
They couldn't find fuck-all pal.
Holder already has the GJ's report tucked away in his deck. BOBO and the DNC have told him not to release it until after the mid terms.
You're stupid.
'PI'


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Did you know there are some Blacks that are racist against Blacks?  Zimmerman doesnt have a daughter that is half white.  I dont know about the rest of his family but that doesnt stop him from being a racist.  Hitler has E1B1 blood type which is found predominantly in super Saharan groups and in the Ashkenazi and Sephardi Jews It didnt stop him from trying to wipe out the Jews and sterilize Blacks.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And nothing at all stops you from being a piece if shit racist


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


How could i have implied it convict?  I already said the jury was a majority White. Your failure to conquer the skill of reading makes you think I implied it was all white.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Dont be stressed.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Better than you felt before now that you have gotten that off your chest?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Has anyone read the autopsy? It too backs Wilson's story of Brown grabbing his gun and the cop firing. A small part of Brown's thumb was found in the patrol car.


I would have grabbed Wilsons gun as well if he had attempted to shoot me after grabbing me by the neck so that doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone read the autopsy? It too backs Wilson's story of Brown grabbing his gun and the cop firing. A small part of Brown's thumb was found in the patrol car.
> ...



     And you would have ended up like Dirt Nap Mike.....dead.
I think you should vacation in Ferguson this year.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 23, 2014)

AtticusF said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > AtticusF said:
> ...


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say PBS has a HUGE roll in making the little snitch Assplaster and other white pretenders continue to screech about "racist" cops and lynchings that happened 70 years ago,  You can't watch that creepshow network for a week without seeing the 1960's fire hoses in Birmingham and hanged negroes in rural Mississippi, who incidentally were guilty of crimes against whites and given justice....remember, Hillary says "it takes a village", right?  It's how the left keeps the willies agitated and the young ones looking for a knockout game.   Sooner or later, a city like Ferguson has to be taught a lesson.  In Detroit, there would have been no riots if the police had responded to Rap Brown and his black panthers that first night by rounding them up and hanging them from lamposts up and down 12th Street and Kercheval.   Hey, it might have saved 2,100 burned buildings and thousands of whites fleeing from the city, leaving it burned down and broken.  I'm tired of the accusations....if they hate us anyway, and they do, show em what it looks like up front instead of grainy old movie footage.
> ...



see ya in the field, boy.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I've more than done my part and continue to do so. One thing I wont tolerate is a white racist. If I sense one in my presence he is going to have a problem with me.  I'm not suspicous of white people. I dont even notice most white people until they do or say something racist.

I see the point of your example however, I simply see no point in talking with someone that has convinced themselves I am inferior simply because they lack self esteem. I dont mind them being a racist because thats there problem. I do however, have the ability to make sure they keep their opinions to themselves or risk injury.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtzUSMC said:
> ...


You wont see me in the field unless I'm coming there to make sure you completed your work there as I have ordered.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...


Depends on if I had gotten the weapon. If so he would have ended up dead. I'm not a 18 year old teenager.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   LOL...Napoleon syndrome.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Good stuff.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


The first one to bring up Napoleon has short man and little dick syndrome.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  So you're a wanna be cop killer huh? Why am I not surprised.
As they say,you can take the negro out of the ghetto ......


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Load up in the truck, boy.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LOL...Napoleon syndrome.


Asc is an "Al Sharpton" of a man.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



   He has to ride in the back though...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I'm not a wanna be anything unless its a billionaire.  However, I have no problem taking the life of a cop or anyone else that poses a threat to my existence. I think anyone that would stand by and passively allow someone to harm them is a fool.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 So you are dumb enough to assault a cop....go figure.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


I delegate the manual labor to boys like you. Get busy.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Evidently you are too dumb for reading comprehension. Its not assault if he is attempting to harm me. The thing is I'm not afraid to die in order to protect me an mine. Thats what makes me a problem for white boys like yourself.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I'm not a wanna be anything unless its a billionaire.  However, I have no problem taking the life of a cop or anyone else that poses a threat to my existence. I think anyone that would stand by and passively allow someone to harm them is a fool.


Probably the first reasonable thing you've ever said. I'm sure Darrin Wilson would agree with you. Unlike you, his mettle has been tested in this regard.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 You're no problem to me boy. And you never will be.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a wanna be anything unless its a billionaire.  However, I have no problem taking the life of a cop or anyone else that poses a threat to my existence. I think anyone that would stand by and passively allow someone to harm them is a fool.
> ...


I wouldnt call shooting an unarmed 18 year old teenager a test of any grown mans mettle.  Matter of fact I would laugh in pity at someone that actually believed that.  Sound more like someone that doesnt have the balls to handle himself without a weapon. I wouldn't need a weapon to dispatch someone.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Though it looks more and more with each passing day the Micheal Brown got exactly what he deserved, I still think that the GJ will chicken out and indict Wilson. That is what the GJ did on the Zimmerman case, that's what they will do here. Why not do it? What do they have to lose? They can wash their hands of it. Yes it will waste taxpayer money, but they don't have to care about that. Brown is guilty as hell, Wilson is innocent of murder, justice was served in the day the stupid thug took a dirt nap. But the pressure from the ignorant racists who threaten to riot will win the day temporarily.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Its clear I'm a problem to you. Thats why you stalk me. I intimidate you. Its ok if you admit it.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Apparently Brown wasn't afraid to die either. Good riddance.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Meathead (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He killed someone who was a threat to his "existence" as you put it. Only a fool wouldn't.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I wouldnt call running from the cop and then surrendering "not afraid to die". He was an 18 year old boy. Pretty sure he was afraid.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Sorry son. Wilson initiated the contact and caused the situation. He was the threat and he had to test his manhood with a gun on a 18 year old boy. He was simply a pussy of epic proportions. How pathetic of him. Most of you racist white boys are pussified like that though. You go after the young and women.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 load up in the truck, sambo.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You are then a fool, a squirt of Sharpton-sized proportions, intellect and a pussy to boot


----------



## PredFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Neither would I but Brown wasn't running from the cop or surrendering, so yeah, justice served.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I know what you are but what am I?


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're certifiable


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  And Dirt Nap tested his on a five foot tall old man.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


How did he get so far from the patrol car if he was not running away? Are you claiming he was backing up to get a better angle after being shot once already? You cant be that stupid can you?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Dangerous to racist white boys I know.  Wilson would not have attempted to grab me around the neck. He did it because Brown was a kid. Wilson is a pussy.  A shaved one at that.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




The evidence and the testimony proves you wrong.
You are racist AND stupid. That's an unfortunate combo there man. Good luck with that.
.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I know that push must have frightened you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Wilsons testimony said Brown ran. Are you now claiming Wilson is lying too?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Woah! An Internet tough guy!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


Dont worry. Its the interwebs.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Is there no end to your ignorant crap?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
I don't nor have I ever had anything on my chest that I needed to get off. Stop projecting.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Dont avoid my question by asking a question.  Wilsons testimony said Brown ran. Are you now claiming Wilson is lying too?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


It must have been weighing heavily on your chest. You just up and volunteered I was a racist.  Glad to help you relieve your stress.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No nut job, Wilson is telling the truth. That is why I know that Brown wasn't surrendering and WHEN HE WAS SHOT he was charging Wilson just like Wilson claims.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
I said you were a racist because it's the truth. I don't care how many white kids you claim to have, you are still a racist POS.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That you look more like Sharpton and you have his paucity of intellect is a matter of simple genetics. The fool and pussy are obviously implied. Internet claims of virility and bravery are the stuff of pussies. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You said Brown was not running away and Wilson said he was. Which one of you lied?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Feel better?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Look moron here's what is going to happen:

This will go one of two ways:

1. Wilson will not be charged.
2. The Grand Jury will charge Wilson but he will be found not guilty in the trial.

Either way you will claim that it was a white race plot, and that Briwn was an innocent teenager who was minding his own but what you think doesn't mean diddly squat. Capische?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


If you cant intelligently argue the topic get off the thread. At this point you are reduced to calling names because you are emotional about me.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



We both are telling the truth dim wit.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Look moron here's what is going to happen:
> 
> This will go one of two ways:
> 
> ...


You still avoided the question. Who is lying you or Wilson?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Cant be possible. You said Brown wasnt running away. Wilson said he was. Who is lying?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Speaking the truth always makes me feel better.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I just see you as a man of "Sharpton" caliber. Why would comparing you to your hero be an insult?


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 23, 2014)

Who in hell do some of you folks think you are, asserting "guilt" before there's even an indictment?

Oh wait, you're ALL thinking you're America's First (according to Bill Clinton, second) Black President!

Who knew delusion was contagious.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


You dont insult me. I just want you to talk about the topic instead of pursuing your butt hurt agenda.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Fair enough.  It's high time we see each other as individuals instead of members of groups.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I'm glad you feel better now that you have gotten that out of your system. Back on topic now.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Unfortunately, I doubt that will occur as there is too much money to be made in stirring up racist attitudes.  The way reality is perceived by Blacks and whites is pretty different.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
I've been on topic. Your racism has blinded you from viewing the evidence objectively, which is a valid observation and within the parameters of the topic.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 23, 2014)

Sharpton & Company praying for no charges to be brought.

Without that how can their followers hope for another opportunity to LOOT FREE STUFF?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Youre off topic. You claiming I am racist is not debating. Its just your frustration showing that I dont agree with you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
You're one to talk. You've been going off topic yourself numbnuts.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Thats why I said get back on topic. Dont make excuses for being off topic just make sure you dont do it anymore.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone read the autopsy? It too backs Wilson's story of Brown grabbing his gun and the cop firing. A small part of Brown's thumb was found in the patrol car.
> ...



So even if the officer initiated the physical contact, if you went for his gun, do you feel then you're fair game to be shot ?


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 23, 2014)

Sharpton referred to Ottawa as Ohio yesterday. His Canadian guest had to give him a geography lesson.
The negros number one spokesman.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...


There is nothing fair about the struggle for life. I dont believe Brown went for his gun until Wilson pulled it.  The 2 people we have for testimony on that specific event have no credibility. One is trying to save his ass and the other has already lied once before.

Edit....

Looks like Wilson admitted to pulling his weapon

New Information Released on Michael Brown Case CBS St. Louis



> *Wilson pulled his weapon, and Brown grabbed it.* At one point, the barrel was pointed at Wilson’s hip, then a shot was fired hitting Brown’s hand.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Dude, you are about as sharp as a bowling ball.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You are still deflecting.  You said Brown did not run away. Wilson said he did. So either you are lying or he is lying. Is it you or Wilson that is a liar?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 23, 2014)

Breaking News:

'No Hands Up!' Autopsy Destroys 'Gentle Giant' Narrative'.


Revealed Autopsy Destroys Gentle Giant Michael Brown Hands Up Don t Shoot Story


----------



## PredFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Absolutely correct, but you are wasting your time. Just point at him and laugh. Play around until you get bored. That's what I do. He will never ever change his mind. I no longer try.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Stay on topic.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> 'No Hands Up!' Autopsy Destroys 'Gentle Giant' Narrative'.
> 
> ...




Exactly. The autopsy and eyewitness accounts show that Briwn was NOT trying to surrender, and was actually coming at Wilson when he was shot.

I guarantee you that the racists here and in ferguson will never ever admit this.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I'm not a wanna be anything unless its a billionaire.  However, I have no problem taking the life of a cop or anyone else that poses a threat to my existence. I think anyone that would stand by and passively allow someone to harm them is a fool.



 You're a bad smell, wigger and about as scary as a guy in a clown suit.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Sorry son. Wilson initiated the contact and caused the situation. He was the threat and he had to test his manhood with a gun on a 18 year old boy. He was simply a pussy of epic proportions. How pathetic of him. Most of you racist white boys are pussified like that though. You go after the young and women.



 "Son"?  You been watching old "Shaft" movies have ya boy?   Cop doing his duty....Willy gets high, goes King Kong with the wrong dude, get's capped.   Same ol deal.....don't like it, move to Sudan.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't know if the officer was trying to pull his gun out when Brown went for it.

Let's assume though Brown initiated the move for the gun for a moment.
Do you believe the officer then had a right to fire it ?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Wilson said himself thats exactly what happened. However, he left out the part that he was the one that initiated the contact in the first place by trying to grab Brown around the neck.

If Brown had went for the gun first then yes Wilson had a right to shoot him at the car. However, thats not what occurred according to Wilson.  After Brown ran Wilson was no longer in danger. Certainly Brown was not a danger 20-35 ft away.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I wouldnt call shooting an unarmed 18 year old teenager a test of any grown mans mettle.  Matter of fact I would laugh in pity at someone that actually believed that.  Sound more like someone that doesnt have the balls to handle himself without a weapon. I wouldn't need a weapon to dispatch someone.



This is COMEDY GOLD!   Only thing you ever "dispatched" was probably the family goldfish.  I'd pay good money to see you take on a 280 lb yard ape high on crack....it would be over in a second or two but as long as they showed a closeup of your broken ass I'd call it solid entertainment.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

As I said the day of the shooting, Officer Wilson acted within the legal framework of the state of Missouri.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Resist arrest and lay hands on an officer here, that's assault on a law enforcement officer. If the officer is in reasonable fear of his life or serious injury, lethal force is authorized effecting the arrest whether running away or not.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Resist arrest and lay hands on an officer here, that's assault on a law enforcement officer. If the officer is in reasonable fear of his life or serious injury, lethal force is authorized effecting the arrest whether running away or not.


I thought you had to be read your rights before you are arrested? Wilson never mentioned he read Brown his rights. Instead he grabbed him around the neck.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There is no evidence that Wilson initiated any contact at all. Except for the liar that was Brown's partner and already caught in several other lies.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...


There is plenty of evidence. The 2 ladies saw him trying to pull Brown down into the SUV as well.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Resist arrest and lay hands on an officer here, that's assault on a law enforcement officer. If the officer is in reasonable fear of his life or serious injury, lethal force is authorized effecting the arrest whether running away or not.
> ...


You take the word of a liar.   Says more about you than the liar himself.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


No I take the word of the 2 ladies that saw Wilson trying to pull Brown down into the SUV. Even if they were not there I would believe the liar over the racist cop.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 23, 2014)

Assplaster again chain-posting, signing off, signing back on....this boy is some kinda FRANTIC.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Washington Post is reporting 7 witnesses or more have testified to the grand jury agreeing with Wilsons account vindicating him and the autopsy report. This case is closed.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Resist arrest and lay hands on an officer here, that's assault on a law enforcement officer. If the officer is in reasonable fear of his life or serious injury, lethal force is authorized effecting the arrest whether running away or not.
> ...


 
HAHAHAHAHA you've been whipped like a red-headed stepchild and all you have is ....but....but... he grabbed him around the neck......


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Resist arrest and lay hands on an officer here, that's assault on a law enforcement officer. If the officer is in reasonable fear of his life or serious injury, lethal force is authorized effecting the arrest whether running away or not.
> ...



That happens _after_ you're arrested.....as you know.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


As a racist you take the word of a liar over a white man.

Fixed it for you.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Resist arrest and lay hands on an officer here, that's assault on a law enforcement officer. If the officer is in reasonable fear of his life or serious injury, lethal force is authorized effecting the arrest whether running away or not.
> ...



Strictly speaking, you're under arrest the moment an officer starts chasing you. Like in a traffic stop, you're under arrest by the time you pull over. You're read your rights so that questioning and the investigation can commence if need be. If it's routine traffic stuff like a ticket there's no need for the formal investigatory stuff so you don't need to be Mirandized. Can be at the officer's discretion but it's almost unheard of.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

The shooting has jack to do with white and black. Interested racially motivated groups on both sides seized control of the narrative and made it about race, but the actual incident was just a cop in blue trying to stop someone who became violent and resisted arrest paying for it with his life.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



You aren't "under arrest" in a traffic stop.
You're being detained.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 23, 2014)

As soon as Barry's butt boy Holder saw the first autopsy he blew town....not only does the punk owe the Ferguson PD an apology, he owes US an apology for 6 years of a RACIST DOJ......I hope the Congress pursues his faggot ass on the contempt charges they've filed on him.  He could easily be charged with multiple counts of obstruction of justice.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


That's untrue. You are not under arrest when you are pulled over or just because a cop chases you. When you are pulled over its called being detained.  Ask a cop if you are under arrest when they pull you over and they will freely admit that you are not.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Legally, semantically, maybe. Detained or under arrest you're not free to go. That's most of people's idea of being under arrest.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


You are orrect but there needs to be some probable cause for grabbing you around the neck which I believe is illegal anyway.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



as usual, you don't know what you're talking about. 
Words have meanings.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Yes you are. You simply ask the question if you are being detained, questioned, or arrested. If they answer no then you say have a good day and leave.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> The shooting has jack to do with white and black. Interested racially motivated groups on both sides seized control of the narrative and made it about race, but the actual incident was just a cop in blue trying to stop someone who became violent and resisted arrest paying for it with his life.


But you are basing that on the officers version when witnesses say he is lying.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Missouri Revised Statutes
Chapter 544
Arrest, Examination, Commitment and Bail
Section 544.190

August 28, 2013

Rights of officer in making arrests.

544.190. If, after notice of the intention to arrest the defendant, he either flee or forcibly resist, the officer may use all necessary means to effect the arrest.

Arrest.

544.180. An arrest is made by an actual restraint of the person of the defendant, or by his submission to the custody of the officer, under authority of a warrant or otherwise. The officer must inform the defendant by what authority he acts, and must also show the warrant if required. 

Powers of arrest, arrest without warrant on suspicion persons violating any law of state including infractions, misdemeanors and ordinances, exception--power of municipal officer in unincorporated area.

544.216. Any sheriff or deputy sheriff, any member of the Missouri state highway patrol, and any county or municipal law enforcement officer in this state, except those officers of a political subdivision or municipality having a population of less than two thousand persons or which does not have at least four full-time nonelected peace officers unless such subdivision or municipality has elected to come under and is operating pursuant to the provisions of sections 590.100 to 590.150, *may arrest on view, and without a warrant, any person the officer sees violating or who such officer has reasonable grounds to believe has violated any law of this state, including a misdemeanor or infraction, or has violated any ordinance over which such officer has jurisdiction.* Peace officers of a municipality shall have arrest powers, as described in this section, upon lands which are leased or owned by the municipality in an unincorporated area. Ordinances enacted by a municipality, owning or leasing lands outside its boundaries, may be enforced by peace officers of the municipality upon such owned or leased lands. The power of arrest authorized by this section is in addition to all other powers conferred upon law enforcement officers, and shall not be construed so as to limit or restrict any other power of a law enforcement officer. 


Since the suspect was caught while j-walking, everything from that moment on was legal and justified. He was breaking the law, however minor, and thus the officer was within his rights to stop the suspect for questioning.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Had Mr. Brown and his friend been on the sidewalk, then the officer'd be in trouble since lethal force would have evolved out of an illegal stop.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias is an ignorant racist who won't ever believe anything that doesn't fit what he wants to be true. When Wilson is exonerated, and he will either in the GJ or in the courts, this racist moron will only claim that everyone was lying, that it was rigged from the start, or some other butthurt laced bull shit.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > The shooting has jack to do with white and black. Interested racially motivated groups on both sides seized control of the narrative and made it about race, but the actual incident was just a cop in blue trying to stop someone who became violent and resisted arrest paying for it with his life.
> ...



More inclined to take an officer's word the sky is puke green than any witnesses I've seen on the news that it isn't.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

More disturbing than the racism introduced into this incident is how this should be a simple cop vs thug story but because of the racism is been greatly overcomplicated. A cop got a thug off the street. Should be parties not riots. Race doesn't enter into it unless you want it to.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Resist arrest and lay hands on an officer here, that's assault on a law enforcement officer. If the officer is in reasonable fear of his life or serious injury, lethal force is authorized effecting the arrest whether running away or not.
> ...



   Just STFU you moron.


----------



## The Professor (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > The shooting has jack to do with white and black. Interested racially motivated groups on both sides seized control of the narrative and made it about race, but the actual incident was just a cop in blue trying to stop someone who became violent and resisted arrest paying for it with his life.
> ...



But other African-American witnesses support the officer's account.  In fact, it seems that there are more witnesses supporting Wilson than accusing him.

Witnesses Support Wilson s Claims But Are Afraid To Come Forward The Daily Caller

Plus we know that those purported witnesses who said Brown was shot while walking away lied and nothing else they said can be trusted.  Those who tried to portray Brown as a gentle giant either didn't know the man or they have an agenda and are willing to sacrifice the truth.

I think I'll just sit back and wait for all the evidence to come in.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Had Mr. Brown and his friend been on the sidewalk, then the officer'd be in trouble since lethal force would have evolved out of an illegal stop.


It seems as if you are saying that since he had the right to arrest Brown he handled the arrest in a dumb fashion and grossly over reacted to the infraction. You dont grab someone around the neck without warning and think they are just going to stand there and not resist.  Wilson provoked the situation just like I said earlier. There was no need do so. The fact he choose to escalate the situation instead of handling it with an ounce of intelligence is negligent and therefore he should definitely be tried for murder.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Thats where we part company. I believe the witnesses.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Had Mr. Brown and his friend been on the sidewalk, then the officer'd be in trouble since lethal force would have evolved out of an illegal stop.
> ...



 Where the hell are you getting this neck grabbing fantasy?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ya, Shifty, Fast Eddy, and Fingers are more credible than Officer Wilson.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

The Professor said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


The Daily Caller dude?  Come on. That site is not credible.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Eyewitness testimony.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Who are they?  I'm speaking about the 2 young ladies that witnessed it.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Of course you do.   You'll ignore anything that doesn't conform to your racist worldview.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Lifes a mess dont stress.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Which one? Dorian the wanted criminal?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


The 2 ladies. Tiffany Mitchel and Piagent Crenshaw


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But for this and the L&E thread a bit ago, I haven't followed events there since before the riots. Not aware of two more female witnesses. Though my first question would be when did they come foward? Had they been watching the news all the time until they did? And how much of their eyewitness account is coming from news reports?

Eyewitness trstimony isn't the lock some think it is, it's actually the least credible evidence. As the UFO thing shows.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I remember Piagent's testimony on the news (hard name to forget.) She didn't seem credible to me. Other's unknown to me.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


These are the same 2 ladies from the beginning.

Police testimony has been proven to be untrue especially in racial incidents. We need look no futher than all the Black people being released due to DNA evidence after being rail roaded by racist cops and prosecutors.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Both were very credible to me.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Can they read cursive writing?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Aaah ..you mean the two chicks who we haven't heard a word from since they were caught lying? Those two?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



OTHER incidents sure. Disbelieving this one out of hand because of other incidents isn't fair to an officer.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Is there a point relative to the topic you wish to have answered with this question?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


When were they caught lying? Do you have a link?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


I would agree except 2 witnesses gave another version to the events.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



In fairness, having written a birthday card to my father recently I was surprised to note I"d all but forgotten how to write longhand. Pen? What's a pen?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



  Nah....but they are fluent in ebonics.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

The bottom line remains, when a cop with a gun in his hand tells you to stop what you're doing, put your hands up, lie on the ground, or dance like a chicken, the smart move is to do exactly what he tells you to do.  Let the lawyers figure out later if he did something wrong.  Trying to be a tough guy and fight the cop is simply the stupidest thing imaginable to do.

1.  If you succeed, you're a marked person and will be hunted until you're caught.  And you won't be treated gently when you are caught.
2.  If you lose, well, at the very least you'll be slammed to the ground with a knee on your neck, tazer barbs in your skin, and cuffs on your hands.  Or you're dead and all the wrangling over why does you absolutely no good at all.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not uncommon in multiple witness events. What's important to keep in mind iw aht we get shown on news coverage may not be all that was filmed or related by witnesses. Can easily take a witness description vindicating the officer and edit and cut it so he seems guilty. Watching CNN's coverage I was astonished to see them depicting things ina  very negative light against the police absent any evidence for doing so.

So don't believe what you see on the news. It's edited to hell and back.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> The bottom line remains, when a cop with a gun in his hand tells you to stop what you're doing, put your hands up, lie on the ground, or dance like a chicken, the smart move is to do exactly what he tells you to do.  Let the lawyers figure out later if he did something wrong.  Trying to be a tough guy and fight the cop is simply the stupidest thing imaginable to do.
> 
> 1.  If you succeed, you're a marked person and will be hunted until you're caught.  And you won't be treated gently when you are caught.
> 2.  If you lose, well, at the very least you'll be slammed to the ground with a knee on your neck, tazer barbs in your skin, and cuffs on your hands.  Or you're dead and all the wrangling over why does you absolutely no good at all.



Some blacks are unfortunately unable to do that. Years of white oppression have convinced them that white cops are out to get them.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Neither witness has come forward and said CNN mis-represented what they said or that the video was reedited to make them appear to side with Brown. Until they say something like that I have to go with what they saw. They are way more credible than Wilson. He is trying to save his ass and likely to say anything to make himself appear innocent. The women didnt know Brown and just happened to witness the killing.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > The bottom line remains, when a cop with a gun in his hand tells you to stop what you're doing, put your hands up, lie on the ground, or dance like a chicken, the smart move is to do exactly what he tells you to do.  Let the lawyers figure out later if he did something wrong.  Trying to be a tough guy and fight the cop is simply the stupidest thing imaginable to do.
> ...


Let me know when you see a white cop put a gun to the head of a 9 year old black kid for nothing and see if you have that same sentiment an entire race of people are imagining things.


----------



## R.D. (Oct 23, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > The bottom line remains, when a cop with a gun in his hand tells you to stop what you're doing, put your hands up, lie on the ground, or dance like a chicken, the smart move is to do exactly what he tells you to do.  Let the lawyers figure out later if he did something wrong.  Trying to be a tough guy and fight the cop is simply the stupidest thing imaginable to do.
> ...


What white oppression?   If that were true they would be right.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Didn't some 10 year-old just get sentenced to life for murdering his parents or something? 9 year-olds aren't as cute and innocent as they used to be.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I agree but dont they have to at least commit a crime before a white cop puts a gun to their head and play Russian roulette?


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

If Holder's DOJ can't intimidate the Police department into trumping up some charge against the officer, perhaps there just isn't enough evidence there to do so.  It's all fine and dandy for us to sit back and pick out the eyewitnesses we want to believe, or cherrypick the bits of information we like, but not a single one of us has the whole story, and we won't until everything is released.  You do realize, don't you, that the authorities WON'T release everything if there is going to be a trial, because you don't want a jury to make its mind up before hearing everything?  Now, that doesn't stop the rumor mills or those with a vested interest in a particular outcome from doing everything they can to try this in the court of public opinion.  The simple lack of exposure by the officer in no way implies his guilt in anything.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Got an actual incident in mind? Nowadays, determining a kid's age isn't easy. Notice I have difficult myself. Used to be you could kinda go by height, but our diets now have kids sprouting much faster despite their youthful ages. And they're stockier now too. So in theory a 9 year-odl could well resemble an able bodied teen but an officer isn't going to know their age just by looking at them, and especially not during the stress of stopping someone.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


This happened to me as I was walking home minding my own business.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That sucks. Hard not to, but don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. Not every cop's a douche.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



....carrying a TV and a car stereo.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



and your claim is that the women have no personal bias whatsoever ?


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> This happened to me as I was walking home minding my own business.



That's what Trayvon claimed....or would have.   Were you eating Kittles and drinking an ice tea in a RAIN STORM at night, around apartments you'd burglarized before?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


I know that. I have cops in my family and they have the same opinion. They dont like the large amount of racist cops they know exist on some police forces.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Exactly. Do you have evidence that they have a personal bias?


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 23, 2014)

Most black men feel like Asclepias does.   That's why so many end up dead.  They are all bigger, stronger, better fighters and better shots than those pussy white guys.   They end up bodies on a slab.  Over and over again.  Same story.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Most black men feel like Asclepias does.   That's why so many end up dead.  They are all bigger, stronger, better fighters and better shots than those pussy white guys.   They end up bodies on a slab.  Over and over again.  Same story.


Pussy white guys are better shots.  Thats why they have guns. They cant handle real combat hand to hand. If you have to bring a gun to a fight you are a pussy. Glad you realize that.


----------



## 80zephyr (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




What would the cop had gained by grabbing Brown by the neck? Obviously, when seated in his vehicle he is at a distinct disadvantage in a fight.

He would have known that he couldn't pull him in, and that by grabbing the neck of a 280+ man with one hand leaves you with virtually no leverage.

To make up your own mind, get in an SUV, and grab a big friend by the throat with one hand, and tell me what the possibility is of him breaking free from that grasp WITHOUT being pulled into the vehicle?

In that scenario, you have no leverage and you certainly do not have the power to hold on if your friend simply hits you in the hand.

And my last point, if Brown did get grabbed by the throat and managed to free himself, why not run then? It appeared, at the very least, that he became the attacker.

Mark


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 23, 2014)

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


It's funny how this video makes the white community react with indignant disgust.

Just recently I came across a video that is now making the rounds in the black community that makes them react the same way. . .


----------



## boedicca (Oct 23, 2014)

Bully for them.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


As a Black man and former hooper I find this video is hilarious considering he is talking in a basketball gym


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Most black men feel like Asclepias does.   That's why so many end up dead.  They are all bigger, stronger, better fighters and better shots than those pussy white guys.   They end up bodies on a slab.  Over and over again.  Same story.
> ...



   Blacks only attack in packs,or they sucker punch old geezers playing the knock out game.
   So who are the real pussies?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 Hate to break it to you but the guy is right.
obama has done everything he can to start shit. Hence the need to arm every alphabet agency out there to the teeth.
   It's coming,you can count on it.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


B/c they are only a step away from living in trees.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Most black men feel like Asclepias does.   That's why so many end up dead.  They are all bigger, stronger, better fighters and better shots than those pussy white guys.   They end up bodies on a slab.  Over and over again.  Same story.
> ...


Yes yes.  I know all about it.  That's why so many black men end up dead.  Say.  Have you seen that video of the elderly white guy decking a black guy with one punch?    It was on a bus.   A you tube clip.  The suckah cried like a baby.  Black men are born with glass jaws and glass guts too.  If no one posts it,  I'll find it tomorrow.

Black men are all blow and no go.  That's why they scream racism when they get their feelings hurt.   And they get hurt feelings over racist bread rising.   Glass jaws and toilet paper feelings.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah I've seen the video. I've also seen one of my friends knock out a Black guy that thought he was soft. However, you have to admit white guys are petrified of Black guys in general. I have witnessed it a bunch of times in my own life where supposed KKK members cried and turned pink and red after I slapped the shit out of them trying to provoke a fight. They need weapons to be brave. You know.....Like Wilson.  When he realized he had bit off more than he could chew he went to the white guy defense. He shot him then claimed Brown attacked him.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



no more than you have evidence that they are unbiased.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yeah I've seen the video. I've also seen one of my friends knock out a Black guy that thought he was soft. However, you have to admit white guys are petrified of Black guys in general. I have witnessed it a bunch of times in my own life where supposed KKK members cried and turned pink and red after I slapped the shit out of them trying to provoke a fight. They need weapons to be brave. You know.....Like Wilson.  When he realized he had bit off more than he could chew he went to the white guy defense. He shot him then claimed Brown attacked him.



LOL is that what the thugs in Chicago call their guns ?  The white guy defense ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yeah I've seen the video. I've also seen one of my friends knock out a Black guy that thought he was soft. However, you have to admit white guys are petrified of Black guys in general. I have witnessed it a bunch of times in my own life where supposed KKK members cried and turned pink and red after I slapped the shit out of them trying to provoke a fight. They need weapons to be brave. You know.....Like Wilson.  When he realized he had bit off more than he could chew he went to the white guy defense. He shot him then claimed Brown attacked him.



 What a liar.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


Well I do have evidence. They dont know him.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Pussy white guys are better shots.  Thats why they have guns. They cant handle real combat hand to hand. If you have to bring a gun to a fight you are a pussy. Glad you realize that.



  Boot a coon in the shin and he'll scream like a little girl....I prefer putting a left hook on their liver....they can't take body shots.....all think they're Cassius Clay but can't fight a lick one on one...most of em get hit and quit.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I've seen the video. I've also seen one of my friends knock out a Black guy that thought he was soft. However, you have to admit white guys are petrified of Black guys in general. I have witnessed it a bunch of times in my own life where supposed KKK members cried and turned pink and red after I slapped the shit out of them trying to provoke a fight. They need weapons to be brave. You know.....Like Wilson.  When he realized he had bit off more than he could chew he went to the white guy defense. He shot him then claimed Brown attacked him.
> ...


I doubt it. I believe the call it turf wars.  However, they aren't shooting white guys. We are talking about a cop that was fired from another racist PD that came over to the racist Ferguson PD so his badge and gun could protect him while he harrassed and killed Black people. If he was an everyday white guy we already know there would have been no way this would have happened.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yeah I've seen the video. I've also seen one of my friends knock out a Black guy that thought he was soft. However, you have to admit white guys are petrified of Black guys in general. I have witnessed it a bunch of times in my own life where supposed KKK members cried and turned pink and red after I slapped the shit out of them trying to provoke a fight. They need weapons to be brave. You know.....Like Wilson.  When he realized he had bit off more than he could chew he went to the white guy defense. He shot him then claimed Brown attacked him.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Most black men feel like Asclepias does.   That's why so many end up dead.  They are all bigger, stronger, better fighters and better shots than those pussy white guys.   They end up bodies on a slab.  Over and over again.  Same story.
> ...



Why is there a fight in the first place?  Like I said before, fighting a cop is possibly the stupidest thing you can do.  Or are we saying that macho and smart don't always go together?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Because the cop grabbed him around the neck. I dont know about you but my reaction is to fight back. Has nothing to do with macho. Its part of the freeze, flight, or fight response.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 23, 2014)

80zephyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


 
Now you gone and done it!! You introduced logic and reason into the equation and that will surely screw Assclapius' world up!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 And of course the dumb fuck got it wrong. 
But than he was never grabbed by the neck in the first place.
  So what did we learn here? Even in a fairy tale such as asslips describes the black guy still gets it wrong.
   I thought fairy tales had happy endin.......oh wait it did.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Why is there a fight in the first place?  Like I said before, fighting a cop is possibly the stupidest thing you can do.  Or are we saying that macho and smart don't always go together?



Why you wasting time on this doorknob....he's white, skinny, weak, stupid, and needs constant attention...he's here all day and night....I believe he's in a mental institution and I intend to keep him there by outting his sorry little ass.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If I am on foot and that close to a cop in a car, it's because the cop called me over.  That means I know already I'm dealing with a cop and I'm NOT going to get so close to him that he will mistake my body language for a threat.  Try it sometime, sit in a car and have a friend stand far enough away from the car so you can easily open the door and get out.  Try to grab his neck.  Now have him get close enough that you can grab his neck.  See the difference?  If he's close enough to grab, he's so close he's practically leaning over you and you can't easily exit the vehicle.  In a normal conversation, you don't get that close to stranger in a car.  And, of course, your whole argument is based on the officer grabbing the suspect by the neck for no reason whatsoever.  I don't buy that.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And of course the dumb fuck got it wrong.
> But than he was never grabbed by the neck in the first place.
> So what did we learn here? Even in a fairy tale such as asslips describes the black guy still gets it wrong.
> I thought fairy tales had happy endin.......oh wait it did.



"asslips"    I been calling him "assplaster" but I think I'll switch to asslips..


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I know it's called turf wars-----I'm talking about their guns. Do they call them white man's weapons and if they do why are they using them ? Do they think the white man has a good idea for dealing with thugs ?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


The eye witnesses say Wilson had him around the neck. Denying that only makes you appear to be  a dunce.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



And of course, we have to ignore the reality that most gun violence is caused by gangs and drug running organizations, not be puny white people out to kill black people.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



neither do you-----fail


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



believing them makes you a sucker


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Did the eyewitnesses have visibility into the vehicle and can they shed light on whether the suspect was leaning into it so he could grab the officer's weapon?  WHY Wilson grabbed him is pretty darn important.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


I just told you I doubt that they call them white mens weapons.  I wouldnt know what they think of how white men are afraid to venture out without a gun or why they equate shooting a Black kid with shooting a thug.  Why dont you go Chicago and ask one of the Disciples....without a gun?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Not believing them makes you an idiot.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



When white people are shooting black people in greater numbers than drug dealers and gang members shoot black people, be sure to let us know.  As far as I'm aware, there is no epidemic of white people shooting black people out of fear.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


The eye witnesses said Brown was trying to get away not enter the car that Wilson was pulling him into.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



As I said before, even if Wilson DID have the suspect by the neck, can the eyewitnesses say WHY?  Did they see the suspect go for the officer's gun?  Did they witness the suspect punching the officer?  As always, context matters.  You can't excuse the suspect's actions with "fight or flight" if he initiated the struggle and went for the officer's weapon.  That's one very stupid thing to do.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



We are not talking about Black people shooting each other. We are talking about racist cops empowered by law shooting Black people. I would expect a criminal to do criminal things. I wouldnt want someone sworn to uphold the law being a psychotic racist with a gun.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why was he that close to the car if the officer was telling him to get off the road?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


Because he was trying to hold onto him. Why else would he have him around the neck? I can excuse his actions in going for the gun and or punching Wilson since Wilson grabbed him first.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Of course not.  That's why every officer who shoots someone gets put on desk duty until an investigation clears his actions.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Because Wilson backed up. Did you not hear Wilsons statement and the other eyewitnesses statements?


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



But you don't know that Wilson grabbed him first.  A police officer does not attempt to apprehend a suspect by reaching out of his car, BTW.  He always gets out of the vehicle precisely so he has freedom to move.  The fact that the suspect was that close to the car in the first place is very suspicious to me.  Obviously, his body language was threatening.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


That depends on who is doing the investigating doesnt it?  If the people doing the investigating are racist thats not much in the way of checks and balances.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He backed up before or after the officer regained control of his weapon?


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Eric Holder's DOJ is involved with this.  Are you willing to call them racists?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I wasnt there but I trust the witnesses as I have seen cops pull the same manuever plenty of times growing up. By the same token you dont know Wilson didnt grab him. By Wilsons own admission he backedup right next to him. You cant use the excuse his body language was threatening. That doesnt even make sense.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Wilson backing up caused him have the door right next to Brown. He tried to open it and the door bounced back. Out of anger he tried to grab Brown. The incident escalated from there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  If he had him around the neck it was only because Dirt Nap stuck his head in the SUV while trying to take Wilsons weapon. What a dumbfuck move that turned out to be huh Asslips..?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


No. I believe this is local right now. There is a chance that there will be a federal investigation later.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> I wouldnt know what they think of how white men are afraid to venture out without a gun why they equate shooting a Black kid with shooting a thug.  Why dont you go Chicago and ask one of the Disciples....without a gun?



You'd know if you were a street ape....they attack in packs.....they're all fucking cousins.  There's a video on this page that shows it takes THREE of them to rob a little white girl.  Punched her in the face half a dozen times before she went down.......fucking monkeys.  I await the day I can shoot a couple of them legally....but they don't mess with white guys who stare em down....they pretend they're looking past you.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 23, 2014)

This case is going to be solved by physics and forensics,  I dont believe witness testimony to be reliable enough to stand alone.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 You're so full of shit your eyes are brown and your breath smells like crap.

   You have never seen a cop reach out his window and grab someone by the neck.
It would put the officer at a distinct disadvantage to do so.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



    So tell me Asslips,since this so many times,how many of those cops were in an SUV?


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm not saying there is a federal investigation, but Obama and Holder weighed in on it.  Do you for one moment think the locals will do anything that can be construed as racist with the threat of federal government approved race riots?


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 23, 2014)

Im not sure if a person can grab a 6'5 large man by the neck while seated in a vehicle through a window.   I wonder if anyone here has a similar type of vehicle
and perform a test. It would be just interesting to see if that is feasable


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I think there is a lot of truth to that statement.  I've always seen cops get out of the car before dealing with suspects.  The only time they don't is if they just want to talk with someone, and if they are telling someone to get off the street, there is no reason for that person to approach the officer's vehicle.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



A gun equalizes that disadvantage.  They do it to intimidate people. I have seen it done countless times.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> This case is going to be solved by physics and forensics,  I dont believe witness testimony to be reliable enough to stand alone.



True enough.  While physics and forensics aren't always sufficient to completely solve a case, they can support or undercut eyewitness testimony.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You have seen policemen reach out of their car windows and grab suspects around the neck?  Where did that happen, and why haven't those policemen been trained better?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
But you weren't there so all the crap your spewing is just crap.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Im not sure if a person can grab a 6'5 large man by the neck while seated in a vehicle through a window.   I wonder if anyone here has a similar type of vehicle
> and perform a test. It would be just interesting to see if that is feasable


it was an SUV. I doubt he was literally trying to pull him into the car. I think he was just trying to intimidate Brown and then realized he had bitten off more than he could chew and pulled his weapon. Brown probably hit him and then tried to grab the weapon.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





It seems that your arm hanging out the window in contact with a large individual would actually put you at a disadvantage as he could turn and grab your arm, pull you out the window.  Is that wrong?  It would be great if someone actually had the same type of SUV and a very large friend to try this with.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

The bottom line, as always, still remains.  When a cop with a gun tells you to do something, freakin' do it.  All your chestbeating and posturing is of absolutely no use.  How much ego stroking do you get from the morgue?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


They dont have to be suspects to a crime. Its about intimidation.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I'm sure that is being tried even now.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What you have seen countless times is irrelevant to this case. This is a different case that you did not see.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




 You're a fucken liar. So tell me Asslips,how is it possible for anyone sitting in a car to reach an average mans neck who is standing?


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Im not sure if a person can grab a 6'5 large man by the neck while seated in a vehicle through a window.   I wonder if anyone here has a similar type of vehicle
> ...




Maybe,   but this is where I think the physical evidence is going to be the most important


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Okay, so you have NOT seen this happen?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> The bottom line, as always, still remains.  When a cop with a gun tells you to do something, freakin' do it.  All your chestbeating and posturing is of absolutely no use.  How much ego stroking do you get from the morgue?


Well like I told you before, it has nothing to do with chest beating. Its about survival. No one is going to stand passively by while someone grabs them around the neck. Well at least most people with any instincts.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I already said I did see it happen. Countless times regardless of the person being a suspect or not.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I dont know how much good its going to be. No one has denied a struggle occurred.  What can the evidence tell us that we dont already know?


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > The bottom line, as always, still remains.  When a cop with a gun tells you to do something, freakin' do it.  All your chestbeating and posturing is of absolutely no use.  How much ego stroking do you get from the morgue?
> ...



If I'm dealing with an armed cop and he does that, I'm not fighting him.  That's just absolutely stupid.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I really am curious.  Where and when have you seen policemen reach out of their vehicles and grab suspects around the neck?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 23, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



*
Outstanding!  "SkeeveMcGutter" should move to Brazil where the cops shoot homeless kids in the street.  He would be right at home.*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Maybe that explains the incredulity of some whites in this case. To me it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


In my neighborhood when growing up. Inner city.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



*Gee, you're right.  It's simply ridiculous.  

But I have seen them put an illegal chokehold on a guy in Staten Island and then beat up a grandmother in California.

Any other stupid questions?








*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


What you think is relevant or not is irrelevant to me. Its only irrelevant to you because you dont want to believe cops do just what I described.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asslips still hasn't explained how a cop could reach a mans neck while sitting in a car.
    Maybe it happened to Asslips because he's four foot ten in his high heels.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asslips still hasn't explained how a cop could reach a mans neck while sitting in a car.
> Maybe it happened to Asslips because he's four foot ten in his high heels.


He wasnt in a car. Thats your first mistaken assumption. he was in an SUV.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 You're as dumb as Asslips. No cop is going to reach out of their vehicle and try to subdue a perp that way unless they had a death wish.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asslips still hasn't explained how a cop could reach a mans neck while sitting in a car.
> ...



    Well dumbass,you claimed to have seen it countless times. Were they all driving SUVs? 
      Dude your lies are so easy to prove false it's a joke.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Who said anything about subdue? I said intimidate clown.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You seem very emotionally invested in proving them false. Too bad it causes you so much stress for no reason. Yes I have seen them tell people to bend down and grab them in head locks. I've seen them reach up and grab people in headlocks. I've seen them do this and people punch them and get away.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



actually it is you  who chooses to believe the "eye witnesses". I have no idea who to believe. I, like you, wasn't there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



     Sure you have....


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


I'm not asking you to have an idea about who to believe. I simply stated my reasons for believing the 2 uninvolved ladies instead of the cop trying to save his ass. You and a couple of others seem to be stressed over what I believe and I have no idea as to why.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And would struggling with the police have made the result any different?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Read Johnsons statement, the cop only used one hand, and he supposed grabbed the 6'4" Brown by the front of the throat and was able to hold on from a car window with one hand only the entire time, until Brown turned and asked Johnson to hold his smokes.


----------



## hadit (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The cop hasn't made a public statement.  We haven't heard his story yet.  All we've heard are statements from people who claim to have seen something.  We will hear his story either in court or after they refuse to press charges for lack of evidence against him.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are desperately trying to claim that these so called uninvolved ladies have no agenda. Something you could not possibly know.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Sure I have what?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 23, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > He did his job wrong, it resulted in TERRIBLE consequences.  When people do their jobs wrong, they should be discharged.  It really is that simple.
> ...


Only in the moment.  After Brown was feet away from him, whether trying to escape or trying to get away from the officer, Wilson was no longer in danger.

The fatal shoot is not legal.

He will be guilty in civil court.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


I think you are imagining things. I'm not desperate about anything. I'm pretty confident they have no agenda. Why would they have an agenda and they dont know Brown?  I believe the issue is that you are desperate to not believe them. Can you tell me why you think they have an agenda?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


 
Civil court? Wouldn't that be criminal court? I mean you can't go around murdering people and not be prosecuted in a criminal court!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



 Wrong. Missouri law regarding this have been posted numerous times.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Can you tell me why you are certain that they have none ?  This isn't a court of law you know. In fact most people I know have an agenda of some form or another or they are amoebas


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




 For the same reason every time there's a crime in a black neighborhood "we's didnt see nutten" is the standard response.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I did. Johnson didnt say "throat" he said neck.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


Sure. After you answer my question.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


Not this time. NY Post is reporting over 7 witnesses have come forward corroborating under oath to a Grand Jury Wilson's account of what happened. This is why there is no indictment. Also the autopsy vindicates Wilson. This case is closed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  This stupid statement stands on it's own.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


OJ  wasn't convicted in criminal court but was ordered to pay millions in civil court.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> OJ  wasn't convicted in criminal court but was ordered to pay millions in civil court.



OJ didn't have qualified immunity.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 23, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > OJ  wasn't convicted in criminal court but was ordered to pay millions in civil court.
> ...


Immunity from civil court?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



 Just stop..you sound like an idiot.
Can a police officer be sued


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Oct 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Different situation with OJ since he was married to Nicole and had the cops called to his house for beating her many times. This cop had no prior dealings with Brown.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


From your link:


Before you can sue a police officer civilly, it must be determined whether or not the officer is granted immunity by a judge.​

Has Wilson been granted immunity by a judge?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


What a moron. That stupid post stands on its own.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



  He will be. If you had a brain you'd realize that once he is found innocent of wrong doing the immunity is pretty much automatic.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




 You're as dumb as she is. But we knew that already.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 23, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



*What a stupid question.  

Nothing a cop did was SEEN until cell phones started coming equipped with video.  They could get away with murder, just like Darren Wilson did.  

I saw Capitol Hill cops run over people's feet with their motorcycles at the anti-war march in D.C. in 2007.  Have YOU ever seen that?*

*I had a on-duty cop in Houston make sucking and grunting noises at me when I got out of my car at a 7-11.  Have you ever SEEN that?*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You are a fucking idiot. People win civil lawsuits against cops all the time moron.

Jordan Miles Pittsburgh man wins 119 000 in civil rights suit against 3 police officers - CBS News


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



 You are truly a moron. Did you even read why they were able to sue?
Of course not....


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 23, 2014)

*The Oakland police thought they had gotten away with murder until they realized that the people on this train were filming them with their cellphones.  The train took off before they could stop and confiscate the cellphones.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *The Oakland police thought they had gotten away with murder until they realized that the people on this train were filming them with their cellphones.  The train took off before they could stop and confiscate the cellphones.*



   Good news. Nobody wants the cops to get away with murder.
Although this has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You are the moron. You claimed all cops were granted immunity and couldn't be sued dumbass.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 23, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > OJ  wasn't convicted in criminal court but was ordered to pay millions in civil court.
> ...



Yeah he did in that his NFL pension couldn't be garnisheed in the state of Floriduh.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What is the difference between neck and throat when grabbed from the front with *one* hand. NOT ARM. He even says hand over and over, He even gestures where the cops grabbed Brown in the front of the throat or neck whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...


He never said hand. He said arm. Johnson specifically said around the the neck first which would imply a head lock. He made a error in saying throat a little later. Starts at 3:00


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Watch this one: He said and gestures towards the Front of his neck, with his hand open and said says he grabbed him and tried to choke him. 



Also if you watch the one you supplied he says that Brown finally got lose and was able to TURN around and ask him to hold his smokes. Turn around say's his back was towards Johnson.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 23, 2014)

Folks, let's stay focused on the topic at hand.  I'm tired of getting reports of trolling and off topic posts.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 23, 2014)

Whoops Dont Taz Me Bro . I thought it fit in with the topic at hand, my bad.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 23, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Whoops Dont Taz Me Bro . I thought it fit in with the topic at hand, my bad.



I wasn't talking about you.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 23, 2014)

Not after Al Sharpton adviser to the President gets wind of this and fires up the protesters.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 You obviously cant read. But I guess that shouldnt come as a surprise all things considered.....boy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...



  Yep...that he would try and say there's a difference says a lot about his intelligence.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 You should be in the burn ward.....


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...


I think you are not understanding what he is saying. He said he tried to grab him around the neck.  The larger guy standing right next to him with his arm around his shoulders would make it pretty awkward to raise his arm up and around the back of his neck.  

I dont understand what the significance of him turning around has to do with it.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't think I am misunderstanding him, especially with his gestures, AND ALSO the way he leans back as he gesturing towards his throat with one hand he was pulling away as the cop supposedly tried to choke him around his throat- with his left arm extended out of a window-while seated in a patrol vehicle- I may be able to go with that scenario only - which _might _seem physically possible sitting in a vehicle trying to grab someone that size ( which Brown could have stepped out of easily).  But an all out choke hold around his neck? Nope. The leverage and sitting in a car trying to do a choke hold around the back of his neck is almost impossible, especially given Brown's size, which would put him at least 1-2 feet away from the officers grip and car window (given Brown's body girth alone, and would make the cop have really long arms to be able to do such) and also given Johnson said the cop never got out of his car.  The only way that could happen is if Brown was leaning down into the cops window when the cop supposedly put him in a choke hold.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't understand why anyone would believe a word the accomplice to a crime had to say.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 23, 2014)

Washington Post:



> Seven or eight African American eyewitnesses have provided testimony consistent with Wilson’s account, but none have spoken publicly out of fear for their safety, The Post’s sources said.



Evidence supports officer s account of shooting in Ferguson - The Washington Post


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 23, 2014)

There is a history of charging men with crimes based on nothing more than black angst.  That's what happened in the Duke Lacrosse rape case and the case against George Zimmerman.   There is a long drawn out trial ending with the realization that the charges should never have been filed in the first place.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone read the autopsy? It too backs Wilson's story of Brown grabbing his gun and the cop firing. A small part of Brown's thumb was found in the patrol car.
> ...



Dude, you are armored against facts as well as an M60 tank is armored against rifle fire!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No...more like a 13-year-old troll!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Such a shame he didn't squeeze the trigger................


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


That's why I maintain, Wilson needs to go.  It is pretty obvious to any thinking person that he, "intentionally, recklessly or neglectfully violated a law."

Any jury that sees the evidence with half way competent lawyer prosecuting the state, should be able to get a favorable verdict in a civil suit.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 23, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Has Wilson been granted immunity by a judge?
> ...


Who is going to find him innocent?  Is it going to trial?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Oct 23, 2014)

*Leaked information on Ferguson probe angers attorney general
*


> FERGUSON, Mo. - The Justice Department continues to investigate the fatal shooting of a black man in Ferguson, Mo., by a white police officer. A source told CBS News that Attorney General Eric Holder is "exasperated" by what he called "selective leaks" in the case*.*



Leaked information on Ferguson probe angers attorney general - CBS News


So Holder says it is selective, but did not state it was false.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 23, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yeah right. Wilson is indemnified against a personal civil suit , so any suit would have to sue the city of Ferguson, MO. Good luck proving they did anything wrong which led to Brown's death.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 23, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> *Leaked information on Ferguson probe angers attorney general
> *
> 
> 
> ...




If the evidence has suggested Wilson were guilty of murder, the leak would have came from the White House press office.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Nope.  They would only have to prove WILSON did something wrong, as he is an agent of the state.  Just who exactly do you think the city of Ferguson is?

Bingo.  In this instance, it IS Wilson.  Wilson is the acting representative of Ferguson here.  While he wears that uniform, HE IS FERGUSON.  It isn't him that pays the settlement though, it will be the same people that pay his salary. . . . that is to say, the tax payers.  This is because he is the legal representative of the tax payers.

Hence, once he costs the taxpayers several million dollars, don't you think they will all want his ass out on the street?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...


For the same reason you believe someone trying to cover their ass for the crime of murder.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 23, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



It will never happen.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 23, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



It was an SUV, which rides much higher than a regular car and would make it very simple to grab Brown by the neck no matter how tall he was.



> Brown's blood was found in the SUV, and on Officer Wilson's clothing and gun.



Why would the police use their SUV to try to get them out of the street? The fact that the SUV nearly hit them is proof that they were already out-of-control and the aggressors from the beginning. That is the only way the fight could have happened at the SUV, since no cop is going to stay in their car while being approached.



> Johnson claims that Officer Wilson was the aggressor, and grabbed Brown by the neck then threatened him with his gun, which went off, hitting Brown.



Michael Brown Shooting Officer Darren Wilson Claims Brown Attacked Him Before Fatal Shooting - Yahoo News UK


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 23, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



cops pull up to people and talk to them from their cars all the time.

Johnson is a confirmed liar and only an idiot would believe ANYTHING he said at this point.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Cops also grab people in head locks from their cars too.. Wilson is a man facing the possibility of going on trial for murder. You would be a moron to believe ANYTHING he has said.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


You don't think Wilson was able to grab a 350 lbs man by the neck with one hand, and have a grip tight enough to actually pull him into his window? Besides, its common practice for cops to grab people one handed by the neck and pull them into their patrol car onto their lap. Once the perp is on top of you inside the car, its all smooth sailing from there on out.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Godboy said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


The narrative of those frightened by black men grows with each retelling. Now Brown is 350 lbs and Wilson grabbed him by the throat with one hand?  Thats interesting. By this time next year Wilson will be a midget with a sling shot and Brown will be the largest human on record with rabies.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Do you even follow these stories? You seem completely unprepared for this discussion. Go do some research, THEN you can start posting your moronic nonsense that we will all laugh at.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 23, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Lonestar said it couldn't happen, but the fact it was an SUV shows it definitely can happen and shows a coincidence of something Johnson would almost never be able to make up. The coincidence that Johnson said the SUV almost hit them and the unlikelihood that Brown would attack them for being asked to get out of the street. It was the cop that got furious because they wouldn't immediately get out of the street.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I already did.  Show me a link that says Brown is 350 lbs. Thats the size of Shaq.  Show me a link where Wilson grabbed Brown by the throat with one hand.  I thought so. Just admit Black guys frighten you so badly that Brown is becoming a monster of legendary status.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 23, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


That's is some serious retard logic right there. You do realize you are going to look really stupid when Wilson isn't indicted, right?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 23, 2014)

Godboy said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


All that means is that they believed Wilson over the eyewitnesses.  That doesnt change a thing unless someone has a video tape of the incident that exhonerates Wilson.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 23, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Meh, ive seen articles that say he was 350, but lets go with this one that says he was 292. Does it really make a difference? He was a fucking fat son of a bitch. Black people need to learn how to eat right. More than 2/3 of black people in the US over 20 are obese. Fat lazy and stupid is no way to live.

Michael Brown Redacted Police Reports Released - TalkLeft The Politics Of Crime


----------



## Godboy (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Wilson isn't going to need a tape to exonerate him. He isn't going to be indicted and it pleases me greatly.. You need to come to terms with that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Dont try to deflect. You were afraid and embellished the story like a 5 year old telling his dad about the monster in the closet.  Mark my words. You racist white guys are going to claim Brown was the size of Goliath by next year.  Gives you a thrill like a scary movie.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If the negro had kept his hands to himself he wouldn't have been shot...that day, anyway.
Doesn't matter if he's 6'6" or 5' 2".
Punch a cop and try to take his gun and you'll end up just like brown....doesn't matter if you're negro or caucasian.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I think you meant if Wilson had of been a man instead of a wimp Brown wouldnt have been shot and Brown would be attending vocation college right now. You too are deflecting for the white racist penchant for over exaggeration due to fear.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


>



very apt...the negro is telling his little jitterbug that if you use a gun you'll be placed into the justice system.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Go punch a cop...black or white...and try to take his gun. See how it works out for you, negro.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


I will as soon as one tries to grab me around the neck.  Except I wont reach for his weapon. I will put him in the cementery with my own. I know for sure I wont exaggerate how big he is like you white boys do out of fear.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You mean the witness that is a known criminal and already caught in at least two lies? That witness?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


No the two women that saw the killer cop struggling with Brown. It certainly was not the cop intent on keeping his ass out of prison.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yeah, only whites are allowed to own guns . . . .


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



deflection...and a clumsy, amateur one at that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


You are getting your ass kicked all over the boards tonight white boy.  How big was Mike Brown again?


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

rotagilla said:
			
		

> Go punch a cop...black or white...and try to take his gun. See how it works out for you, negro.





Asclepias said:


> I will as soon as one tries to grab me around the neck.  Except I wont reach for his weapon. I will put him in the cementery with my own. I know for sure I wont exaggerate how big he is like you white boys do out of fear.




LMAO...oh, right...another internet tough guy...

you're so intimidated, scared and jealous of white people that you say some of the most ridiculous things...
pure comedy..


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I don't care how big the dead negro is. Never did, boy.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats too funny. 

You white boys are scared of your own shadows. You must be sleepy. Come on dude I know you can come up with something better than that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Gooberboy did and you came to his rescue.  I know you thought he was Goliath as well. You white boy racists are a timid bunch.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > rotagilla said:
> ...



 LMAO..sure, sambo..whatever you say. Your jealousy and envy of white people is comical.

Go punch a cop..black or white..and try to take his gun. Give it a try, tough guy...You'll end up just like brown.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Im sure there is a lot, sometimes minute details can paint a large picture in forensics,  just the ballistics alone. example,  gun powder residue, angle of bullet wounds, blood , clothing fibres, hair.  ..  of course the SUV issue ,  probably there are things we are not aware of,  well, that is my guess.  Brown's friend said that Brown was shot in the back as he was running away, that seems like a big thing to get wrong. Havnt they come out and said he was not shot in the back? It seems to make any other testimony from him harder to believe.  and also didnt he and many others leave out the fact that Brown hit the officer in the face.?  It also seems like a big thing to leave out, although Im surre witness testimony is going to vary so much because people caught what was happening at different moments in the timeline and could even have been influenced by other witnesses.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Load up in the truck, boy.


----------



## AgentSparky (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wow!!!! it sounds like you're itching to go out and kill a cop. So what kind of weapon do you carry?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



White people are nothing to be jealous of. I'd kill myself if I were white.

I told you I would if a cop every tried to grab me in a headlock. Except his widow would be getting his pension instead of me dying. I'm not an 18 year old kid.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I agree that there possibly could be more information to come out with forensics I am just not knowledgeable enough on the subject to figure out what if any of it is relevant.  The fact Johnson said he was shot in the back is not really important for a couple of reasons. Its entirely possible he simply mistook Browns jerking as a indication he was shot. The other two witnesses were pretty clear on the timing of the jerk. I dont know to o many people that can track a bullet with their bare eyes.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


I dont do manual work white boy. I leave that to you low hanging fruit whiteboys.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

AgentSparky said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


 
What makes you think I'm itching to kill a cop?  Are you afraid of Black guys too?


----------



## AgentSparky (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What kind of weapon do you carry Asclepias?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

AgentSparky said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


I carry a Nunya.  What makes you think I am itching to kill a cop?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He was so fat that he would be too heavy to qualify for the UFC heavy weight division. He was a HUGE disgusting fat boy! You are really dumb for thinking he was small. You clearly aren't following this case.


----------



## AgentSparky (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> AgentSparky said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Because Rotagilla dared you to punch a cop and try to take his gun in which you replied with "I will as soon as one tries to grab me around the neck.  Except I wont reach for his weapon.* I will put him in the cementery with my own.*"  insinuating that you would kill a cop with your own gun that you carry.

So I will ask once again, are you itching to kill a cop?



Asclepias said:


> Are you afraid of Black guys too?



Not at all. I have some black friends and family that I love very much.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

AgentSparky said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AgentSparky said:
> ...



You bolded the wrong words.  You missed the part that said "as soon as".This means said action is contingent on being provoked or attacked. If I was eager to kill a cop I would need no provocation. I would just go out and do it. That doesnt make me eager to kill a cop for the sake of killing a cop.  I just dont see them as warranting any special exclusion from getting put in the grave.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Wow.  That GED you earned is not serving you well, is it?  I commented on the cartoon, right after YOU commented on it.  Do you even KNOW what deflection means?  Or did you just here the word on the forum, and think to use it when you were at a loss?

Here, let me TELL you what it means so you don't make an ass of yourself again.

*de·flec·tion*
dəˈflekSH(ə)n/
_noun_
noun: *deflection*; plural noun: *deflections*; noun: *deflexion*; plural noun: *deflexions*

the action or process of deflecting or being deflected.
"the deflection of the light beam"
the amount by which something is deflected.
"an 11-mile deflection of the river"

*AND*

*de·flect*
dəˈflekt/
_verb_
verb: *deflect*; 3rd person present: *deflects*; past tense: *deflected*; past participle: *deflected*; gerund or present participle: *deflecting*
cause (something) to change direction by interposing something; turn aside from a straight course.
"the bullet was deflected harmlessly into the ceiling"

synonyms:turn aside/away, divert, avert, sidetrack;More
distract, draw away;
block, parry, fend off, stave off
"she wanted to deflect attention from herself"
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
(of an object) change direction after hitting something.
"the ball *deflected off* his body"

synonyms:bounce, glance, ricochet, carom;More
diverge, deviate, veer, swerve, slew
"the ball deflected off the wall"
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
cause (someone) to deviate from an intended purpose.
"she refused to be *deflected from* anything she had set her mind on"
IOW, it means TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT.  

The thing is, I wasn't changing the subject.  I was explaining the cartoon for you, as you were acting too dumb to understand it.  

What white folks don't have to worry about, is telling their kids about how the justice system is NOT unbiased, how it isn't really blind.  White people don't have to go out and kill that mocking bird, but to survive, black folk do.  Their children can't afford to have any innocence in their childhood.  For a white family, as real as it gets, is in the movies.  For a black family, the streets is where it gets real, and gets real fast when they are young.  Even for upper class families.  Why should a white parent worry about telling his kids about the consequences of getting caught with a gun?

But you're acting too stupid and have probably lived all your life in white privilege, clueless to what that means. 

You can't even use the word "deflection" right.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

AgentSparky said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AgentSparky said:
> ...



Well, in his defense, he IS a negro and he DID say he would put the cop in the "cementery"...perhaps he meant he'd offer him employment at the cement factory...who knows with negroes?..they'll say just about anything.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I used it perfectly. 

LMAO ...."white privilege"? another lame excuse for negro dysfunction.


----------



## 80zephyr (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Unlikely. First, he would have to make bail for the strong armed robbery he committed.

Mark


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't believe him. I wasn't there to see what happened


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




   There's not going to be a trial of any kind.
Unless of course some activist attorney takes it pro bono just to get his name out there,only to have the case shot down before it even gets started.
    It's pretty obvious that there would be no cops if they could be sued by every idiot who has a race ax to grind.
   Which is why he'll get immunity.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




johnson obviously lied about the cop shooting brown in the back


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 24, 2014)

O'Reilly had two negro 'Reverends' on last night. They both stated that no amount of forensic evidence and scientific facts were enough for them not to believe Wilson "murdered" BM.
They insisted the forensics and scientific facts could be "interpreted" to mean anything.
Bill finally gave up attempting to explain what logic meant.
Another case of the negro's lower intellect.
 BTW. Why is it that every fucking negro male is either a 'Rev.' or in prison or just out of prison or just about to enter prison.
The must secretly love being locked up with a bunch of tree dwellers high on testosterone and riddled with HPD.
"Fuck it or fight it".


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *The Oakland police thought they had gotten away with murder until they realized that the people on this train were filming them with their cellphones.  The train took off before they could stop and confiscate the cellphones.*
> ...



*Police getting away with murder is exactly what this thread is about.  You're just a slow learner.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  You gotta wonder about the intelligence of someone who doesnt understand that it's easy to tell the difference between an entry and exit wound.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...




  You're just an idiot who thinks this video has any bearing whatsoever to Dirt Nap Mikes early demise.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



He thinks he's doing a good deed for the entire black race. Even if he has to lie to do it. He's already be caught in several.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > rotagilla said:
> ...


==================
you neggeros are even more scared of shadows than than a little fat nigglet in a cemetary during a full moon


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



brown wasn't murdered


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


>


There is a fundamental flaw in this cartoon. 
The odds of a negro boy having a father figure in his life are the same as sighting a unicorn grazing in the Rose Garden.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



..and there you have it, really...with negroes racial solidarity and unity trumps all else....

White people are waking up, though.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



indeed 

the autopsy more then supports the officers position


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



   It's funny because it's true..........


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




yup there is no "the talk" 

all to often kids like mike brown and treyvon martin 

are left free to run the streets without parental guidance or support


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Tomāto Tomäto


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



   Fuck you and your ham sammich.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Tomāto Tomäto



Translation;

"you were correct but I just can't bring myself to acknowledge it so I'll pretend to be above it all and hope no one notices".


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


If he fired the gun, even just once, while Brown's back was turned.  That would be enough to make Brown stop, turn around, and negotiate for his life.  He was only eighteen, I'm sure he still wanted to live.  Especially if what they said is true about him being high.  lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



   If he really wanted to live he wouldnt have lived the life of a thug.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


 
So now you're reduced to "if's".


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




the autopsy indicts that browns arms had not been in the upright "i surrender" gesture


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 
Facts don't mean anything to these idiots.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

80zephyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


What robbery?  There was no reported robbery. If there was you should be able to provide proof of that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


I wasnt either but I have seen cops pull the same stunt with other Black people so I tend to believe Johnson.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




   I could understand if the robbery was in writing. 
But even you are capable of watching a video.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



the photographic evidence at the scene demonstrates 

that brown was not only facing the officer but rather advancing on the officer 

and that the officer was backing away from brown


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You mean Johnson is black so you tend to believe him regardless of facts.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


No actually it doesnt....no matter how many times you spam the thread with the same misinformation.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


What facts?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




no they only want a sacrifice


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Really?  Can I see?  How can you tell from a photo?  I'm geniunely curios. . .


----------



## asaratis (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So you're just as much a liar as Johnson is?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




no actually it does


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Define advancing. Taking a step or two after being shot or a head down rush like he was a linebacker? Mind you this is *after* he ran away from the cop.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


I disagree.


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You kill a cop, you get taken down.  It's just that simple, because they will NOT stop until they have you.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



it had to be at least 20 feet 

since brown is lying next to three bullet casings


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



of course 

who would expect any less


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


There are consequence to every action. I accept that. The cop would still die before I would if one every pulled a stunt on me like that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



   How do you think Dirt Nap got shot through the top of his head?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


I would take that to mean Wilson walked up on Brown and kept shooting him just like the eye witness described.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 24, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


No, I'm not reduced to just "ifs."  You said, "johnson obviously lied about the cop shooting brown in the back"  I'm saying, Johnson may have believed that he say him get shot, it is possible that Brown made a snap decision to live.  I don't know, I WASN'T THERE.  

But I'm my position in this thread is not that Wilson should be tried for murder.  It is only that he shouldn't be a cop.  Clearly that community whose job it is for him to police doesn't want him there.  He should move along.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Who is dirt nap?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



   Another one who doesnt understand ballistics and entry and exit wounds.


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How close do you think Wilson was to the suspect when he fired his last shot?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


I dont know. I only have the eyewitness account to go on.  Even if he never walked up on him how hard would it be to drop 3 shell casings near Brown?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Deflection...answer the question.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I cant answer a question when I dont know who you are talking about.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



He should move along from Ferguson, as should all white cops.


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're assuming that a cop who has you in a head lock is trying to kill you.  I disagree.  I think a cop who is trying to kill you will shoot you.  If he has you in a headlock, he's trying to subdue you.  Don't resist, you live.  If he was wrong, your lawyer has a field day and you get rich.  Resist, and you get taken down by the backup that arrives before you can do jack squat and end up in jail with a few reminders of how stupid you were.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




not according to the autopsy report


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 So you're saying Wilson was already thinking cover up and knew to place empty shell casing near the body to help with that cover up?
   What a dumbass statement.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Can you quote that?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



or how shell casings fall


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Just this:  If the eyewitnesses were "witnessing" the event and Wilson did that, do you not think we would have heard about it long ago?  IOW, no, he didn't walk up and drop the casings.  He would have had to collect them from the ground first, walk over and place them.  He didn't.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




it has been posted 

you continue to run around in circles


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I dont assume he trying to kill me. What makes you think that?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



apparently the officer laid down on the ground and popped him in the top of his head


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Where you said "Except his widow would be getting his pension instead of me dying".


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Depends on if the witness saw him do it in the confusion resulting in other cops arriving. Another cop could have dropped the shells as well to help Wilson out. Cops have arranged crimes scenes millions of times before. Why would this one be any different?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  You cant answer the question because it doesnt fit your narrative.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


I never saw anything that indicated that.  My guess is you are simply talking out your ass.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




of course they would have reported that 

one other thing about the three casings 

brown is between the three with a 15 ft or so gap between one and three


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



blacks have done things that got them deservedly shot by cops a BILLION times before, why would this be any different?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


That was in regard to him pulling his weapon. If he pulled his weapon then i would think he was trying to kill me. I wouldnt let it get to that point.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 So where did the officer get these shell casings that he "planted"?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Because the eyewitnesses say otherwise.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Where do you normally get shell casings from? This was a hypothetical. Youre latching onto it out of desperation. I dont think this is what happened as I believe the eyewitnesses that say Wilson advance on Brown and continued shooting him.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The answer to negro crime isn't for white people to leave and give them the city/county/country.

We've been doing that for generations.
It's called white flight...but the problem is the negroes always follow and bring their dysfunction with them because without white taxpayers a city falters because they can't maintain basic services...take detroit for example.
What was once a majority white jewel of the Midwest is now a majority black third world dump.

Ferguson is done...but eventually white people will get fed up and push back.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




That means "no"


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



not just empty shell casings but ones that would have officer wilsons finger prints 

and strike marks


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Did you locate that quote?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




yeah it has been posted several times


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Not on this thread.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Well Asslips,since you refuse to answer the question regarding how Dirt Nap took one to the top of his dome I'll go ahead and explain it to you.

     Officer Wilson was firing on Dirt Nap aiming at center mass as he should.
When Dirt Nap was in the process of falling FORWARD Officer Wilson continued to fire at his original aim point,that being center mass.
   In the process of falling Dirt Naps head passed through what was once center mass,causing the bullet to strike him in the top of his knappy head.
   Clear enough for you?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



that does not fit the evidence 

since there are casings behind brown


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


What is the significance of casings being behind Brown? Be specific.  BTW I want the quote on that as well.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Well Asslips,since you refuse to answer the question regarding how Dirt Nap took one to the top of his dome I'll go ahead and explain it to you.
> 
> Officer Wilson was firing on Dirt Nap aiming at center mass as he should.
> When Dirt Nap was in the process of falling FORWARD Officer Wilson continued to fire at his original aim point,that being center mass.
> ...


I still have no clue who dirt nap is.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




really

 it means at one time the officer was standing there when he fired a shot 

and as witnesses say he was 20 ft away when shooting


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Exactly.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


They also say he walked up on Brown and continued shooting him.  Shell casing dont always drop at your feet. Did you locate the quote for your claim?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




it already has been posted


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




they didnt they are exactly off to the side


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   Shell casings never drop at your feet,they are ejected to the right and slightly back.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 24, 2014)

These are the same LIB fuck-witts who claimed Zimmermans "cheap gun" recoiled and that's how his nose was broken. And who claimed Zimmerman smashed his gun against the back of his head and that's how he sustained his head injuries. The same fuck-witts who claimed OJ is innocent.
It like attempting to have a serious discussion with a bunch or Apes....................wait a minute!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


No it hasnt or you would link to it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




yes so that puts officer wilson moving back further then 15 feet 

and brown advanced even further then 20 ft


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Not true. if it hits you it can drop at your feet depending on where your hands are at.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




it has already been posted 

one day you claimed you couldnt read it 

although everyone else could


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




where are all the powder burns on wilsons hands 

more of the what if evidence 

--LOL


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


No it hasnt. I am curious to see the autopsy report that claims Brown was the one that advanced on Wilson. If you have it cough it up. If not I will have to believe you are full of it and no longer worth conversing with.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> These are the same LIB fuck-witts who claimed Zimmermans "cheap gun" recoiled and that's how his nose was broken. And who claimed Zimmerman smashed his gun against the back of his head and that's how he sustained his head injuries. The same fuck-witts who claimed OJ is innocent.
> It like attempting to have a serious discussion with a bunch or Apes....................wait a minute!



they love what if evidence


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 What a dumbfuck!!! If you have your hands over the ejection port your going to be taking a trip to the hospital for some stitches.
    You dont know shit about firearms do you?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Now you are claiming he doesnt have gun residue on his hands?  That would mean he never fired the weapon.  Are you sure you want to contradict yourself like that?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Who said anything about having your hands over the ejection port?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



eight witnesses has testified to the officers claims


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


So why are you having such a hard time producing the proof?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




you do not even know what you are babbling about 

residue and gun powder burns are two different things 

--LOL


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No autopsy report said that because that isn't what autopsy reports are used to determine...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




i am not having a hard time 

i have already posted it


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


You spoiled my trap asshole.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Look above you lying idiot.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




however the photographic evidence suggests it


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  You've never shot a pistol have you?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Dont back pedal. You claimed to have posted an autopsy report with that information in it. It took you this long to figure it out?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You didnt answer my question. Who said anything about having your hands over the ejection port?


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 24, 2014)

There is only two ways Wilson could be indicted.  One is that the evidence be ignored.  The other is that additional evidence be fabricated.

The Grand Jury is not about making a finding of guilt.  It is about determining whether there is enough evidence to bring the matter to trial.   If the evidence to convict isn't there, it isn't there.  We went through this with the Duke Lacrosse case and the George Zimmerman case.  In both of those cases there wasn't enough evidence to bring the matter to trial.  But, to stick a pacifier between black lips, both matters wasted time and money. 

We already know one thing, nothing less than a conviction will make protesters happy so a lengthy trial will only delay the inevitable riot.  If there isn't enough evidence to indict, there certainly is nothing to convict.   How many of these little dances do we need to go through to pacify sensibilities?


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes but he's asking for "proof" of it through the autopsy.The autopsy can't "prove" it one way or another.... that's just another distraction and dodge. 

He's just agitating anyway, as we all know...racial solidarity is all that matters to negroes.
A day of reckoning approaches.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


I didnt ask for it. He claimed it dumbass. You spoiled my fun. Thanks for nothing. He was sweating bullets trying to find an autopsy report to link to not realizing no such thing existed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 You're the one claiming the shell casings hit Wilson in the hand.
Please explain to me how that could happen.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You should be able to quote where I said that. Let me give you some help. I'm probably 3x smarter than you. Like most white racists I can run you in a circle all day. I would suggest you put on your thinking cap a little tighter before engaging me boy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Post #961
So much for being three times as smart eh yard ape?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I guess that posts proves I am actually 4x smarter cave monkey.  Where do you see in my post where I claim the shell casings hit his hand? Be specific so everyone knows how dumb you are.

Police Chief says Officer Wilson will likely not be charged. Page 49 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



> Not true. if it hits you it can drop at your feet depending on where your hands are at.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 24, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Which supports Wilson and the eye witnesses who state Wilson was moving backwards as he fired. 
Doesn't seem like something a person intent on "murder" would have done.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




 Oh I see the confusion. Sorry dude,only porch monkeys hold their pistols sideways with the ejection port pointing at the ground.
   And Officer Wilson would have to be left handed for that to be the case.
So did you fact check that Wilson was left handed?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Pretty much everyone saw your confusion.  Thanks for admitting to it finally.

Whats a porch monkey? The only monkeys I have seen with guns are cave monkeys.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 But seriously. You have to be a complete idiot to think Wilson was in some contorted position while firing on Dirt Nap.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 You're a complete moron for claiming officer Wilson wasnt in the standard Weaver stance as he was trained to be when firing his weapon.
   You are showing your ignorance about firearms and there proper use with every post.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Who is dirt nap?  I have never heard of him and you havent explained.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Where did I claim that?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  You just love showing your ignorance dont you?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Post #961 ya dumbfuck.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


There is nothing wrong with being ignorant. It just means you dont know.  You must be ignorant of what it means. I dont know who dirt nap is. Can you tell me?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Dont get emotional. I dont see weaver stance nor Wilsons name in that post. You keep claiming I said things I didnt say. Do you always lie like this or only when you are embarrassed?


> Not true. if it hits you it can drop at your feet depending on where your hands are at.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I know you for the fraud you are, though. I saw through you long ago. 
Like you just acknowledged...you aren't here for mature discussion..you're here to purposely agitate and inflame. I'm sure everyone who has read this can see it, too.
Carry on, though, negro...spin and twist...distort and deflect...it's all comedy to me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Than explain this grip you claim Officer Wilson was using in order to put the casings at his feet.
    This should be good...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"mature discussion"


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




That's actually not correct. Autopsies ARE used to help determine angle and trajectory of rounds and such. Autopsies reveal much more than just cause of death.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  It's all he's got. Being a professional victim doesnt leave much time for rational thought.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Again I must ask you to post where I claimed this. I said nothing about Wilson. I disagreed with your ignorant post claiming the shells never drop at your feet. Its obvious you have never fired a weapon before.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There is no autopsy that can *prove* one person was advancing instead of the other party if they are facing each other. Didnt you say you were an MP?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wait what? You're claiming that there are circumstances where shell casings can be ejected and land right at the shooter's feet?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Did I say "an autopsy can prove whether a shooter was advancing on the target or not?"

However, let me add this

They can point to the fact, maybe not PROVE, but yes a good medical examiner can you tell which rounds likely hit the target in which order, and ballistics can tell you within a reasonable certainty how far the shooter was from the target with each round.

So, yes a good medical examiner can make an educated guess as to whether or not the shooter was advancing as he fired. 

but remember, that doesn't prove anything, because the ballistics would look similar whether Wilson was advancing on Brown or Brown was advancing on Wilson.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Now I know you've never fired a pistol. Show me one pistol that ejects the casing at the shooter and I'll show you a failed gun manufacture.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 Thats exactly what he's claiming.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



An autopsy can't tell which party was advancing or retreating when the shots were fired...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



You must not be up on current events. Thats exactly what Jon Berserk claimed.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Stop deflecting. You have been caught claiming I said things I never said.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   Show us the post.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yes. Are you claiming there are none?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Than explain your statement in post #961.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Once more in english please.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Go look for it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Its already in english. Your inability to comprehend it is your problem not mine.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 You're the one making the claim you retrieve it.
I retrieved your ignorant post for you,you can do the same.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




I've certainly been hit by a few spent shell casings, being left handed can cause that, but when the casings do hit you they then go spinning off to somewhere else.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Jon beserk made the claim. Ask him to retrieve it for you if he is not too embarrassed at his error. If you were worthy of me posting the link I would but you lie too much.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It was a hypothetical scenario. Dumbass was latching onto it because he was desperate for something after claiming it couldnt happen.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It is no guess on my part.  YOU are talking out of your ass.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Dumbass cant even quote the correct post.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Thats pretty much my point.  Beserk was claiming there was an autopsy report that proved Brown was advancing not Wilson.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Ask him to explain post #961.
I cant get him to,maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


 So where is the autopsy report that says Brown was the one advancing?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I'm right here........I can see you typing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



 I dont see you explaining your post..


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Have someone with an education read it to you.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Here's the link

Police Chief says Officer Wilson will likely not be charged. Page 49 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Look, I hesitate to say this in public, but as hateful and racist as Asclepias is, he seems fairly intelligent, and he CLEARLY said that they COULD land at your feet. And I mean anything is possible, no matter how unlikely.

He's wrong about Wilson's guilt of wrong doing in this matter, but he has you chasing unicorns on that point


----------



## asaratis (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The forensic evidence at the scene shows that Brown was approaching the officer as he was being fired upon.   Read the posted autopsy report.  Read it COMPLETELY from top to bottom.

Don't reply to this post until you are willing to swear that you have read every word of it.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 24, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



at this point, it's obvious who the trolls are....                 /thread


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



   Considering Wilson would be using the Weaver Stance as trained,the idea that casings would land at his feet is nothing but a dodge while trying to explain the location of the casings to determine where office Wilson fired from.


----------



## 80zephyr (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Ferguson police say Michael Brown was a robbery suspect identify Darren Wilson as officer who shot him - The Washington Post
*
Police on Friday said that Darren Wilson, the officer who shot and killed Michael Brown last weekend, confronted Brown after the teenager was identified as the main suspect in a convenience store robbery that occurred Saturday morning.*



So, a robbery was called in. 

Mark


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Actually, if I had to guess, Wilson was probably in the Isosceles Stance. It is a much more natural stance to flow into when attempting to apprehend a suspect

In either case however,shell casings probably would not have landed at his feet. Especially if he was advancing as he fired,they would be in a trail behind him.


----------



## 80zephyr (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

80zephyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...




Yes, this part is confirmed and the Brown defenders are wrong on this point. Recorded audio PROVES that Wilson radiod for backup before the confrontation reporting a suspect who was wearing clothing that matched those of a robbery suspect.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

80zephyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


Sorry dude. The cops lied from the beginning. All this was compiled after the fact. It was a smear campaign.

Attorney For Ferguson Market NO ONE From His Store Called 911 To Report Cigar Theft



> *St. Louis local news is reporting that the Attorney for the Ferguson store, Jake Kanzler said the the Ferguson store owner, nor any store employee called the police to report any shoplifting of cigars, but, rather, a customer called the police.*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


I'm not hateful and racist. I just dont sit idly by while cave apes run around making racist remarks.  

You are wrong about Wilsons innocence but I dont have a problem with respectful disagreement.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Do you have a link to that audio?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



 Personally I prefer the Weaver. 
The one thing I am certain of,is those casings would not have fallen at officer Wilsons feet unless he was using the Homeboy grip/stance and was left handed.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Had to be the Isosceles. He was not hitting center mass and that stance is harder to keep control of the weapon.  Probably switched to the Weaver for the last couple of shots.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  The stance doesnt dictate where your shots hit. That would be aim.
And it's highly unlikely he switched stances mid stream since people shoot with the stance they are most comfortable with.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



There you go again. If your stance is unstable it affects your aim. The isoscles is less stable than the Weaver. Its not highly unlikely he switched stances midstream. In fact its highly probable seeing as he initially was not hitting center mass.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It is not


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 If the stance feels unstable to the shooter it would be unlikely that he would use it.
Most learn to shoot from a certain stance,I learned from the Weaver and would never shoot from the isosceles.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Disagree. Isoscles is for short range 6-7 meters is probably the maximum. That accounts for his shots being off initially. Switching to the weaver gave him a more solid stance.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 I was told that with the isosceles you allow the recoil a little more leeway.In other words your not fighting it as much.
 Where with the Weaver you use opposite pressure,pushing with the dominate hand and pulling with the weak to control recoil.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


If you have advanced training you would/could possibly use either depending on the range.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

How about using THIS stance


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> How about using THIS stance


What the hell is that!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That is true, but if you keep your feet steady , your body will naturally return to the correct firing position. 

Think of it as standing in a wave pool and letting the way break around you , rather than trying to walk through the wave. The end result is the same, if you keep your feet, let the recoil dislodge your footing and well you have problems of course


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Looks uncomfortable but would scare the hell out of anyone who saw it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Range? You're talking 75 feet or so for most handguns. Range isn't a factor. It's almost entirely about personal preference. 

The ONLY real advantage in my mind is that it is easier to move while in the Isosceles. Ideally you don't want to move at all, of course, but rarely do you get ideal in the field.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Looks uncomfortable but would scare the hell out of anyone who saw it.



Definitely looks like something either a homie or a meth head would carry.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You might. FBI studies show that under sudden stress many people, including cops, reflexively shoot isosceles. Its the only reason some PDs still teach that stance. They study says they dont know why it happens, maybe like taking a fighting stance our animalistic roots wire us to under stress. But under sudden stress lots of people shoot their first few from an isosceles no matter how they train. Go figure.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  I've heard the Isosceles is easier for women as well because you aren't muscling the gun so much as riding the recoil.
    I might have to give the Iso another look just for the hell of it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Speaking about accuracy in a certain range. I find the Isosceles to be less stable which throws off my aim slightly..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   Having never fired a pistol in combat I wouldnt know.
The Weaver feels natural to me,but then I've used it for for over thirty years so I guess thats no surprise.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Your aim is off cuz you're holding the gun sideways crackhead


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I have observed most people do a hybrid of the 2 stances.  I think I have heard it referred to as the MI stance.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > How about using THIS stance
> ...



That's called "Sending another thug to his eternal dirt nap", like Micheal
Brown.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I train weaver and vastly prefer it. With Atlanta PD I only had one incident of shots being fired at me and I had to shoot back. I remember falling I into isosceles at first without thinking then adjusting as I sought hard cover. 

Anyway...train both. The best stance is the one where you hit the threat and remain standing haha!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




The Tactical Stance is the best, but I find it doubtful that Wilson used that particular stance, possible but unlikely


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Tip. Dont watch Boyz in the Hood after your meth episodes.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Surely you arent denying that black criminals like to hold their guns sideways


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


No comment.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 24, 2014)

Any trained police officer, at least in the US, who would fire a handgun negro-style AKA sideways would be fired and laughed out of the force.
"What's the dumbest/most dangerous/least accurate way to fire a semi automatic handgun?" "That would be how the negroes do it when they are murdering their cousin for a fucking pair of Nikes sir".


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Dont people usually do dives and shoot at the same time when taking cover?  I saw it in a movie so it must be true


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I have actually done the " leaping behing a dumpster while returning fire" 

Unfortunately it isn't as accurate in real life as in movies


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Anyone who fires off a clip of some of larger caliber semi-automatic handguns sideways is looking at the possibility of causing severe wrist damage. Only people with limited IQ's will do it.
Try it once
When my job required me to carry a handgun I did what most others did. I bought the next caliber up and  payed for the custom holster to make it look like it was standard issue.
 The 'brass' knew about it and looked the other way.
"When you need a gun only a gun will do". A.C.


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Unless there is actual evidence that occurred, I'm not going to give it much credence.  I mean, you can conjecture all day long and spin all sorts of scenarios, but it ultimately comes down to forensics and what can be proven.


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If you make him believe his life is threatened, he's going to pull his weapon.  At that point, you have two choices:

1.  Stop fighting and take your lumps like a man.
2.  Keep fighting like a punk and wind up dead.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Why would you think there would be evidence they messed with the evidence?  Thats the whole point of planting evidence. Rarely do you get caught.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I carried, and still carry , a 40 S&W

I own a Desert Eagle .50 but Jesus that's too much handgun. I don't even enjoy shooting it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Why would he think his life was threatened if he was minding his own business and not attempting to put me in a headlock?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Sorry bro, you have to prove your case if you think have one, you don't get to just assume the white cop is guilty. Sucks to be you (mostly because you're black, but also because you're wrong in this case)


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




LOL the cop was doing his job by stopping someone who was A) walking in the middle of the road and B) dressed similar to a reported robbery suspect.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


No I dont have to prove anything. I'm not in court. I'm on a message board explaining how cops plant evidence as evidenced by the fact some have been caught doing just that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


You dont grab people in headlocks for jay walking. Sorry but that excuse doesnt fly. When he harrassed them he had no knowledge of the supposed robbery as admitted by the chief himself.

Most cops are people that couldnt cut it in the military so they have something to prove.  Sort of like the rent-a-cops that got cut for the academy. They go around with large chips on their shoulders harassing people because they have a badge. The one that has the misfortune of stepping out of line with me by putting hands on me is going to wish he hadnt as life fades from his eyes.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


I've fired a few rounds from a DE.50 at a range.
I own a 308 Norma Magnum. I'd rather shoot it and that's saying something.

 Imagine how it would fuck up your arm if you fired sideways 'Negro Stance'.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I said Dive...

Movies are accurate but "black thugs shoot sideways" right?  See how silly you sound?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




uh what? They DO shoot sideways

Where you do you think that came from? Hollywood just made it up on its own? I mean I know this kills you, but stereotypes exist for a reason.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



  My favorite is my FNX-.45 Tactical.
This thing has the smoothest recoil of any .45 I've shot.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...




I actually like the 9MM Glock22 as well, I mean you could throw that thing in the lake and take it out a week later and it will fire But when I want something with stopping power, a 9MM just won't do.

Unless that 9MM is my Uzi


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



   Excellent video on urban shooting techniques...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I agree movies are real


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



They look like urban experts too!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Fucking hilarious! So fucking perfect!!!!!!!
 Ferguson: Fucking Planet Of The Apes.


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How often does this happen to you, where you are breaking no law and suddenly, out of nowhere, a white cop leaps out at you and tries to kill you with a headlock?  I'm sorry, but this is just getting totally strange?


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's the stupidest thing you could do.  Don't resist, and if he mishandles you, you get a big payday.  Resist, and you get to be Big Bubba's Bitch for a few years, if you're not dead.  I know which I prefer.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I dont know if you are getting frustrated and diverting or you are being serious?  Where did I say this is happening to me?  This is a hypothetical *you* posed if I recall correctly. If a cop attempted to put me in a head lock I would kill him.  I don't know how much plainer I can put it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Big payday?!?!?  AHAHAHAHAHA Oh man what a treat to hear white peoples ideas.  They really have no idea.

Like I said, a baby had a flash bang go off in his play pen that was thrown by police.  How can you get a payday when they are found not guilty.

So essentially the message is "Just...let it happen...shhhhh...just go with it and you'll survive (maybe)."


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 24, 2014)

What happens when you are white and dont obey the law?







Take your time...He'll be taken one day by the Karma PD and taken to jail which will just be heaven after he dies from old age


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


That depends on your perspective. I dont consider it stupid. If I have to die over it I am prepared to accept that. My family is going to be wealthy regardless of if I get a big payday from the PD. I have already taken care of that.  Besides I wont die unless he shoots first. I will then go to my attorney have them call the news and then turn myself in.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey, in blacktown (Fergie) any excuse to loot and pillage is a _good_ excuse!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




Shhh don't tell anyone, but IF a cop attempts to illegally arrest you , you have the right to resist up to and including killing him.

That's the way it works. But you damn well better be sure it's an illegal arrest.

Hint, being found innocent of the original crime later on does not mean the arrest itself was illegal.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 24, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Hey, in blacktown (Fergie) any excuse to loot and pillage is a _good_ excuse!



Any excuse? You're thinking of white people who riot over pumpkins and sports.  The important stuff


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> What happens when you are white and dont obey the law?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man , I looked that guy on Wiki. The local Sheriff has admitted that he's afraid to serve a warrant at the guy's ranch. What a bunch of pussies. Go arrest this guy, kill him if need be


----------



## 80zephyr (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Extremely difficult. First, you have to assume that he was carrying empty shells. Highly unlikely. Second, if he wasn't carrying empties, he would have to find the empties, pick them up, and then drop them, all the while knowing that those shots had drawn the interest of many witness's.

Occams Razor will point out to us what really happened. 

Mark


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

80zephyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Very easy. I have witnessed cops do it as a child growing up in the hood.  You simply pick up the spent casings and drop them where you want to afterwards.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 24, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...




LOL!  I own the DE chambered in both .44mag and .50.  They're BEASTS!   But I adore shooting them.  (Mighty pricey tho', so they only come out a few times a year.)  I don't think I'd want to lay either on their side and fire it.  They're already tweeky enough without adding more ejection 'challenges'.

I've got a well dressed locker of side arms, and I favor .40 chambers.   More punch than the 9mm and less expensive to train with than the .45. 

Hands down favorite is my Sig, which for any number of reasons, I just shoot better with it.  Can't tell ya how many handgun I went through before I found Siggy... .  Groups using that piece are tight and sweet.  30 yards routinely see 1-3? group, depending on all the usual criteria.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...




Never shot it, but word is, as you've stated above, it's a fine piece.    Congrats.   

I'm using a Springfield, which has the smoothest pull I've ever found in a 1911.  Hammer falls precisely at the end of the very short, light (~3lbs) smooth pull.  She's a plinkin' machine.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



ROFL!  Excellent video!  Very informative.  Thank you


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > What happens when you are white and dont obey the law?
> ...



He's white duh!  Remember the Bundy Ranch?  Dozens on weapons pointed at police and what happened?  The police apologized and the media cheered.

Remember Mike Brown and what happened? He too assaulted a police officer (according to witnesses) and when he tried to surrender afterwards (according to witnesses) the police ofc shot him 6-10 times.  But we'll call MB a thug who just graduated from HS (like a thug) and was attending college in a few days (like a gangster).  And the guy above...We'll call him a "rancher"

Because its not about racial bias at all...maybe....maybe its about Ranchers?  Or or...big hats?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 24, 2014)

I say we just burn Jefferson to the ground and get it over with.  OH!  but only after surrounding the burgh and preventing anyone that lives there from infecting other areas.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Brown was high as a kite and as a result made some fatal mistakes.   Who ever was with him, who he may have counted as 'friend', let him down and in terms of 'truth', they're as responsible for his death, as he is. 

The Cop that shot him, had no choice... he did the right thing.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 24, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Except him being high has nothing to do with it, just as big hats have nothing to do with the Ranchers not being shot


----------



## Toro (Oct 24, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> I say we just burn Jefferson to the ground and get it over with.  OH!  but only after surrounding the burgh and preventing anyone that lives there from infecting other areas.



We'll send them to your neighborhood, PI.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

What does it take for a white guy to get shot by the cops?  I mean really?



> There, he accosted a contractor who was in a pickup truck with his 5-year-old son. He pointed a gun in the contractor's direction and fired off five gunshots. The father was able to duck and kept himself and his son out of harm's way, even as the man shot out the windshield, rear window and front fender of his truck.
> 
> NOPD officers had begun to give chase, and the rampage soon came to an end with a dramatic police standoff. Police said the man stepped out from grassy area on Derbigny and pointed his gun the officers.
> 
> ...



Man accused in 7th Ward shooting rampage was misidentified police say NOLA.com


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 24, 2014)

Micheal Brown didnt have a beard...maybe thats it


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



  I have a buddy that has one in a .45. Very nice shooting pistol.
The only thing I dont like about the 1911 is the single stack.


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're heavily relying on these eyewitnesses.  Have ANY of them reported that they saw the officer pick up any shells and drop them?  If they have not, you are going on pure supposition and not relying on facts, and that road leads to irrational mob action, not justice.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 24, 2014)

So Asslips gets another 5 or 6 hours of attention pretending he's a "negro":


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 24, 2014)

As to the supposed "headlock", anybody with any combat training knows if you're struggling to control a pistol, you keep your adversary as close as possible to you until you have control of the weapon.  There is a move you can use to snap the opponent's trigger finger on the trigger-guard during the take-away.  Had Brown gotten his pistol away from him and stepped back from the car, the officer would have been dead meat.  I don't know if there was a "headlock" or not, but if there was, the cop was doing as he'd been trained.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



what makes you think he cares about justice?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


I don't recall any of them mentioning that but they did mention they saw Wilson advance on Brown and shoot him dead. After seeing that I dont think they would looking to see if the cops were planting evidence to cover it up.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Maybe the fact I want to see Wilson go to trial?  Before anyone gets emotional I know the odds are that he wont unless the feds get involved. However, I think the PD has made sure they have covered their tracks.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




Nonsense

No one here believes that Wilson going to trial would satisfy your blood lust. You want him found guilty, of something. Regardless of facts.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


The feds are already involved.  Read the OP.



			
				the OP article said:
			
		

> Fitch discussed a New York Times article indicating, *according to federal investigators*, there was a struggle that led up to the fatal police shooting of Brown, with KMOX’s Mark Reardon on Monday.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Bull shit.

What you nor anyone else believes is not my concern. I want Wilson on trial. If he is innocent then it will all come out. If he is not he will go to the pen or lose his job.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


I did read the OP. They just went over the findings as presented by the local authorities. If they were to do their own investigation there might be something dug up.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Apparently, you do not understand the term * federal investigators* or what they do.

You are pathetic.


----------



## BullKurtz (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> What you nor anyone else believes is not my concern. I want Wilson on trial. If he is innocent then it will all come out. If he is not he will go to the pen or lose his job.



 like anybody gives a crap about what you want, fool.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


It appears you are correct. I only knew about the review of the Ferguson PD. I was unaware they were also investigating the incident separately at this point in time.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

Godboy said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



It was obviously over your over your head, or you would have had something pertinent to say.

As for the outcome, cops rarely are held accountable. Very rarely and it would be no surprise whatsoever.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



  Being high didnt make a difference?
Thats a load of crap.


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If there isn't even enough evidence of wrong doing to hold a trial, there won't be one, because it would be a massive waste of time. Sadly, there are many to whom a trial would be meaningless because they've already made up their minds that the officer is guilty and they will be outraged at ANY outcome short of him being imprisoned.


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That's not true.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

CaféAuLait said:


> Has anyone read the autopsy? It too backs Wilson's story of Brown grabbing his gun and the cop firing. A small part of Brown's thumb was found in the patrol car.



There is little if any doubt Wilson started it by grabbing Brown by the neck, and when Wilson realized he was over his head, he pulled his gun deciding to fix it by killing Brown. As Wilson moved the gun towards Brown's body, Michael saw it and instinctively tried to grab the gun to keep from being shot in the head or chest. That would be consistent with the facts that make sense and not Wilson's claim that Brown tried to get his gun.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



What's not true?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


From the actions of the PD the moment this went down I'm sure any evidence of wrong doing is long gone.  I pretty much said I didnt think there would be a trial. You have at least 5 eyewitnesses saying they saw Brown gunned down 1 I believe happened to be a white guy and people wonder in amazement at Black anger at the legal system.  Hopefully no innocent white people get hurt over this.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone read the autopsy? It too backs Wilson's story of Brown grabbing his gun and the cop firing. A small part of Brown's thumb was found in the patrol car.
> ...


Naivete is rampant here on USMB!


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That cops are rarely held accountable.


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I hope not either, but I don't hold out a lot of hope, not with the usual suspects fanning the flames of racial animosity.  Not all the eyewitnesses agree, nor are all of them credible.  You should be careful not to grant them more credibility than they deserve.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2014)

LOL....so may PC boobs on this thread.

Bullets dont boomarang. Dummies who go for a cops gun are going to get their asses shot off. Thats the way it works even if they are colored purple.

Evidence > half-wit phonies lying. That racist Holder looks like a dick........again.

Wilson walks ftw.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

asaratis said:


> I'm not dodging the question. You have been misinformed by a dishonest, so-called eye witness.  The dude that was with Michael lied about Michael's being shot in the back.  He lied about Wilson reaching out through the window and grabbing Michael by the neck.
> 
> The race baiters ran with that and you sucked it up like cheap Kool-Aid through a clown straw.



Which is much more common? Cops starting things and grabbing people by the neck or thereabouts?  Or suspects for practically no reason diving into police vehicles and attacking officers?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not dodging the question. You have been misinformed by a dishonest, so-called eye witness.  The dude that was with Michael lied about Michael's being shot in the back.  He lied about Wilson reaching out through the window and grabbing Michael by the neck.
> ...



 Those who dont start shit with an armed man generally live to see the sun rise.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



The only thing Brown started with the cop was hesitating to get out of the street. If the cop had insisted a second time, instead of attacking Brown, he probably would have complied. Should we execute people for momentary petty stubbornness?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



 WOW!!  So you were there?!?!?!
Dirt Nap just pulled a strong armed robbery,what do you suppose his first thought was when the po po pulled up?
  Take your time.......


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



See, that's where you simply don't know for sure.  Where is the evidence that "the only thing Brown started with the cop was hesitating to get out of the street"?  Did you in fact witness the event?  I'm going with no, you did not.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



What motive did Brown have to attack the officer for simply being asked to get out of the street? Johnson said it was the officer who attacked, and his story is the only one that is consistent and makes sense.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



If there's no evidence, then where the service of justice is at issue, there was no crime.

Brown was high as a kite, in his addled state he determined that his *need* superseded the means of others to exercise their rights.  He further concluded that his personal _might made right_ and ... *he was wrong on all counts*.  Sadly, for him... and the others that have been and will be injured and killed in the subsequent and looming mayhem, in the process he attacked a law enforcement officer and sufficiently so, that the officer had good cause to fear for his life, who justifiably killed him for it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




 So you just ignored my post?


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Johnson, however, was shown to be completely wrong when he said the suspect was shot in the back.  If you want to talk motives, let's be accurate.  None of us has any REAL idea what either person was thinking, so to assign motives is to operate completely on conjecture.  Now, if you want an opinion, I think the suspect had a greatly exaggerated sense of his own invulnerability.  He was bigger than most people, had just successfully bullied a shop owner into letting him walk out of the store with goods he didn't pay for, was under the influence of drugs that lowered his ability to make good judgement calls, and let testosterone and adrenaline do his thinking for him.  But, that's just an opinion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




 We do know that Dirt Nap Mike just pulled off a strong armed robbery.
I imagine he about shit himself when the police rolled up on him,unfortunately it appears he was willing to assault a cop rather than go to jail.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait said:
> ...



If Wilson started the physical contact, it was _obviously_ unprovoked then nothing Wilson says that happened should be believed and is responsible for _whatever_ happened.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Dirt Nap just robbed a fucken store for Gods sake!!!!
What do you think his mindset was when the police rolled up?
   Again!!! Take your time.....


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



If the victim is moving around a lot, can you tell from a distance where the bullets are landing? No.



hadit said:


> If you want to talk motives, let's be accurate.  None of us has any REAL idea what either person was thinking, so to assign motives is to operate completely on conjecture.  Now, if you want an opinion, I think the suspect had a greatly exaggerated sense of his own invulnerability.  He was bigger than most people, had just successfully bullied a shop owner into letting him walk out of the store with goods he didn't pay for, was under the influence of drugs that lowered his ability to make good judgement calls, and let testosterone and adrenaline do his thinking for him.  But, that's just an opinion.



I was not asking for his true motive just what MIGHT have been a motive. The cop is only asking for them to get out of the street, so attacking the cop would not make any sense at all, unless you can think of something.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



 What a chicken shit you are.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Don't get all bent out of shape just because you can't defend your position.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2014)

Fat boy wasn't going to make his 20th birthday anyway......might well have been spared a life sentience in the slammer on the taxpayer dime.

Looks like Mo. police are ready for a full scale assault......shits gonna get ugly as shit out there.........headline in the papers should be "NIGGA'S GONNA NIG".  Lets face it......that's what everybody except the PC zombies are gonna be thinking.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



 Than reply to my position you fucken idiot.
I will post it one more time because apparently you're to Goddamn stupid to use the alert feature.
  Dirt Nap had just robbed a fucken store!!!!!!!!
What do you think went through his puny little brain when the cops rolled up on him?
  Go ahead and take your time....I know if you cant grasp the alert function this might be difficult for you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


All of witnesses were credible. The only one suspect was Johnson and his account matches up with the evidence precisely.  All the witness agree on the most important points. The sequence of events and the fact Brown was shot down by Wilson after surrendering. There is even a video of the white guys pissed at the cop for killing Brown directly afterwards.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And the people in that video were proven wrong by autopsy report.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You cannot wait a little while for me to get around to it. 

Cop pulls up and asks them to get out of the street. They didn't even have time to get nervous seeing clearly the cop wasn't pursuing them. If they were that afraid of getting caught, they would run while they had a head start rather than make themselves more vulnerable by diving into a police car, which even one of the World's Stupidest Criminals wouldn't do. I asked already, but you are too busy worrying about how fast I respond to respond to my question of what did Brown have to gain by attacking a cop in a police car?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Yet you cant quote where it was proven wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Youre talking to a guy that is petrified of Black guys. Of course all Black guys attack cops when asked to get out of the street. It means the cops are on to whatever crime they did or plan to do.  This clown actually believes Brown thought the cops were telling him to get out of the street because they knew about the supposed robbery. What a moron.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





meh


s0n.....best prepare yourself for a spectacular display of *Oooooooooooooooops* for you on here in a few days. Just sayin'.........

Add I'll be in here with lots of gay MSPAINT Photobucket classics too.......like this one just a little over a year ago......


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/travyon-martin-protest-1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]






[URL='http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/Zman-1.jpg.html']
	
[/URL]


How much fun am I gonna have??


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



It amusing to me your brain is stimulated by photo shopped pictures.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

The fact that the police chief has now said that Wilson will likely not be charged shows the police overall have a strong bias against a fair outcome of the grand jury hearing. The chief is in charge.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



You really underestimate the stupidity of criminals.

It's on record, proven by audio recordings that Wilson radioed in that he needed backup to investigate a suspect who was dressed similar to a reported robbery suspect.

The happened after the initial "get out of the street" but before any physical confrontation.

Why lie or ignore basic known facts?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


>



That's a stock photo.

Stephen Colbert already destroyed this ad.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I asked for the link earlier. You never provided it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You just don't see that happening and that a one-in-million shot happening now when there is 3 eyewitnesses who say the cop was grabbing Brown goes directly to beyond a reasonable doubt.


----------



## bucs90 (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The fact that the police chief has now said that Wilson will likely not be charged shows the police overall have a strong bias against a fair outcome of the grand jury hearing. The chief is in charge.



"Fair"? If Wilson acted only in self defense, then no charges would be "FAIR".

You morons think because a worthless thug died because of his own stupid actions, the only fair outcome is a cop be imprisoned for it.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't those guys say he had his hands up surendering when he got shot?


----------



## MaryL (Oct 24, 2014)

I know a poor old Hispanic man that lived through the Pearl Harbor attack, his wife was suffering from Alzheimer's. In the late 80's  Whilst he was suffering through all this, the little "NEGRO" kids next door living in section 8 housing beat his dog to death and terrorized this poor old boy. Because of  incident's like this, I have  come to despise liberals. Liberals don't know what vile effect they have had on this country. The road to hell is lined with good intentions.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




SEVERAL links have been posted. You've ignored them all

_Wilson called for backup before driving his vehicle to confront the two, the source told the Post-Dispatch. After placing the SUV in park, Wilson said he tried to exit the vehicle, the source said. That’s when he contends Brown suddenly slammed the door shut and punched him in his face through the open window, according to the source._


New Report on Michael Brown Case Offers Three Explosive Revelations TheBlaze.com


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Is this your quote or a question?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


This is not the link with the audio.  This is the link someone else used that needs a logon.

Edit....

Checked the bottom link and no where does it mention audio of Wilson talking to dispatch prior to the shooting.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I'm asking you.


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



The autopsy disputes that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Dont ask me a question. Provide your proof that the autopsy says he didnt have his hands up.


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The fact that the police chief has now said that Wilson will likely not be charged shows the police overall have a strong bias against a fair outcome of the grand jury hearing. The chief is in charge.



No, if the grand jury doesn't hand down an indictment, there's no reason to have a trial.  It would be a waste of time.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You are being ridiculous. EVERY TIME someone has posted a link in this thread that you don't like you claim "I get an error saying I need to log in, I can't read your link" EVERY TIME.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Quit asking people to prove Wilson is innocent fool. YOU prove he's guilty.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



That is according to Wilson.

 Ferguson Officer Darren Wilson Says He 8220 Almost Lost Consciousness 8221 When Brown Smashed Him in Face The Gateway Pundit



> Wilson told investigators that after Brown passed by, Wilson realized that Johnson’s clothing matched a recent radio alert about a suspect in a robbery at a nearby market where cigarillos had been taken. Wilson radioed for assistance and backed up his SUV to Brown and Johnson.



His story has more holes in it than Brown did like this one:



> During the struggle, *Brown handed the cigarillos to Johnson, then swung his left hand and hit Wilson on the right side of the face. Wilson said he almost lost consciousness*, the source said.



While fighting the cop, Brown stopped to hand the cigars to Johnson. 

That sounds like nothing but a made-up story.

Wilson only had some swelling in the face, but this tough cop almost lost consciousness. Come on.


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's an awfully big "if", though, isn't it?  Are you really ready to condemn a man without proof?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Every time you keep posting the same link. Its not different links. A valid site would not require a login for me to read something that should be common knowledge. Why is there no other site with this audio?


----------



## hadit (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I did.  Didn't you read what I wrote?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that the police chief has now said that Wilson will likely not be charged shows the police overall have a strong bias against a fair outcome of the grand jury hearing. The chief is in charge.
> ...



These guys aren't going to let it go.. Pathetic that they aren't willing to give this guy the benefit of presumed innocence.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




No, it's been SEVERAL different links ape, and YOU are the only one who "has to log in" to read them.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Is anyone else getting this when going to this link?

Source Darren Wilson says Michael Brown kept charging at him News


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



No cave monkey its the same link. I copied it onto notepad. I have no problem with this link.

New Report on Michael Brown Case Offers Three Explosive Revelations TheBlaze.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



 You are so far behind on the facts it's not worth talking to you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



 The autopsy proved that to be false.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You mean the stuff that makes the PC zombie lefties heads want to explode??


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Except no where can you quote that claim.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Fuck you and your blind ass ignorance. It's all over every Goddamn news paper in the country.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Is that how pictures affect you? No wonder you had a hard time learning to read. You could never get past picture books.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


So why dont you link to one?  Dont give me that bull shit link where I have to sign in.  Better yet why dont you quote it. I have found no autopsy report that says his hands were not up when he was surrendering.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Of course, because you have already exonerated Wilson and closed your mind to any other possibilities.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



You haven't said anything yet except that one assertion of yours to begin with.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...





The PC k00ks will never get it Im afraid.......just the way it is. Thankfully, their sentiments represent a minority view = lOsInG.


Next week.....not that it will matter........the reality will be smashing them square in the rear end. They might as well prepare themselves now for a red hot poker straight up the pooper because its coming..


And to be sure.....I'll be in here cheering the level of gay in their sentiments!!!




Comments on Stuff Black People Don t Like - SBPDL Guns Don t Kill People Dangerous Minorities Do -- The Chicago Edition


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



You said nothing of why Brown would dive into a police car and attack the officer.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...






s0n.......nobody cares.

You might as well be standing in the middle of Siberia, buck naked waving a banana at people screaming "fire!!".


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

Damn. You ask for a quote and all the cave monkeys run away.  Still waiting for the quote in the autopsy report that says Brown did not have his hands up when he was surrendering.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


They care thats why they are trying to convince me. You care as well. If you didnt it wouldnt be so important to you to tell me you dont care. Do you have the a link to the audio or the part in the autopsy where it says its proven Brown didnt have his hands up while surrendering? Dont give me the cave ape link. I want something credible.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that the police chief has now said that Wilson will likely not be charged shows the police overall have a strong bias against a fair outcome of the grand jury hearing. The chief is in charge.
> ...



Yes, but why not wait to see what the decision of the grand jury is instead of trying to influence it like the chief is doing.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2014)

Shit....we have people on here who think that from the nether-regions of the internet, they are going to change a ruling by the grand jury!!!


*Helllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!*


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...






The evidence is coming out the way I figured it would......that's all I care about!!!

The cop wins.


Bring in the tanks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Here's two,you need anymore get em your damn self ya lazy fuck.

Evidence supports officer s account of shooting in Ferguson - The Washington Post

Official autopsy shows Michael Brown had close-range wound to his hand marijuana in system News


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The law presumes them to be innocent, not public opinion.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2014)

I begin work on my Photobucket Classics tonight!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



When did "not conclusive" turn into proof?  I'm mystified. No wonder no one wanted to give me a valid link. You are all full of shit.



> Victor W. Weedn, chairman of the George Washington University Department of Forensic Sciences, *said the autopsy report raises doubts about whether Brown’s hands were raised at the time of the shooting but is not conclusive.*



Your second link is from that same domain that requires a login.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



 Keep reading dumbass...


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...






nobody cares........



Epilogue.........



[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/michael-brown-shooting.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Again,you're a complete dumbass.
All you have to do is click on your age group to open the article.
    Holy fuck!! I cant believe you have the smarts to breath!

   And you ignored the first one. Why is that?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I did open the first one. Can you see the quote I took from it where it says "not conclusive"?  Just admit you are full of shit. Proof is conclusive.  The link you gave me says not conclusive dumbass.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 24, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You should care about lying.  It kill your credibility....not that you had any.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Exactly, that is how we know Wilson grabbed him by the neck in a fit of rage.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 What a moron....I cant wait for Wilson to be exonerated.
I hope you realize your attitude along with Asslips has made me hate Ferguson type blacks with a passion. And I promise you I'm not the only one who feels this way.
   Keep on keepen on......


----------



## Godboy (Oct 24, 2014)

The facts are starting to roll in now. Did you guys know that there are 7 black witnesses who confirm Wilsons testimony? This case is a wrap. Wilson walks. Hopefully he can make some book money, or perhaps money from an interview tour.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Again, you have nothing to say regarding the debate.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

Godboy said:


> The facts are starting to roll in now. Did you guys know that there are 7 black witnesses who confirm Wilsons testimony? This case is a wrap. Wilson walks. Hopefully he can make some book money, or perhaps money from an interview tour.



What part of the story exactly did they confirm? That Wilson repeatedly shot him dead?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



  This isnt a debate. It's a bunch of fucken idiots like yourself who know nothing about the facts flapping their gums.
   I'll be sure and laugh in your face when Officer Wilson walks and Dirt Nap Mike is still dead.
   I think you should be in Ferguson when the ruling comes in. You need a taste of tear gas and some rubber bullets up your twat.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not dodging the question. You have been misinformed by a dishonest, so-called eye witness.  The dude that was with Michael lied about Michael's being shot in the back.  He lied about Wilson reaching out through the window and grabbing Michael by the neck.
> ...


Makes no difference what you think is common.   It's what happened in THIS CASE that is important.   The forensic evidence is more valuable than any "eye witness" testimony, especially when the so-called "eye witness" testimony flies in the face of forensic evidence.  Johnson LIED! Empathizers and sympathizers fed on this.  It became "the truth".  No manner of explanation will suffice to calm the savage call for REVENGE!

...and if you don't think color plays an exponential factor in the equation of j-u-s-t-i-c-e, you should abandon all hope of becoming truly enlightened.

It is beyond the time that we should have shunned Jesse, Al, Malcolm, Jeremiah, Barry, Eric and many other race-baiting assholes that drive a wedge between crime and justice.

barracks preacher - Yahoo Search Results




Listen to the hatred in this man's heart.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 24, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Fat boy wasn't going to make his 20th birthday anyway......might well have been spared a life sentience in the slammer on the taxpayer dime.
> 
> Looks like Mo. police are ready for a full scale assault......shits gonna get ugly as shit out there.........headline in the papers should be "NIGGA'S GONNA NIG".  Lets face it......that's what everybody except the PC zombies are gonna be thinking.


Your attitude is just about as worthless as Al Sharpton's.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

asaratis said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



It should be considered if that is something that almost never happens, but cops grabbing people viciously for little or reason is common.

I would be extremely surprised if you could produce a single story of someone diving into a police car to attack an officer. It is beyond all reason for someone unarmed to attack a cop in their car when the officer can easily shoot them. I have never heard of it happening.

But cops grabbing people viciously for little or no reason is common, and here is a cop grabbing someone by the neck just recently.

Eric Garner did not make even the slightest movement towards officers yet they choked him to death. Not letting up, when he is easily heard saying, "I can't breathe" is murder.




asaratis said:


> The forensic evidence is more valuable than any "eye witness" testimony, especially when the so-called "eye witness" testimony flies in the face of forensic evidence.  Johnson LIED! Empathizers and sympathizers fed on this.  It became "the truth".  No manner of explanation will suffice to calm the savage call for REVENGE!



Even by professionals, forensic evidence can be widely interpreted which means it can be interpreted to mean anything here. Eye witnesses can never be ignored if they are respectable and earnest like the women. I also thought Johnson was very straightforward in his story.



asaratis said:


> ...and if you don't think color plays an exponential factor in the equation of j-u-s-t-i-c-e, you should abandon all hope of becoming truly enlightened.
> 
> It is beyond the time that we should have shunned Jesse, Al, Malcolm, Jeremiah, Barry, Eric and many other race-baiting assholes that drive a wedge between crime and justice.
> 
> ...



You can't expect them to stay silent, can you. Look how much attention it has gotten on the forum.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > The facts are starting to roll in now. Did you guys know that there are 7 black witnesses who confirm Wilsons testimony? This case is a wrap. Wilson walks. Hopefully he can make some book money, or perhaps money from an interview tour.
> ...


If you aren't aware of Wilsons side of the story, then you aren't qualified to even be in this discussion.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

Godboy said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



It was just a sarcastic example. First of all, it is a leak and not entirely credible information, and then we don't know if they backed up a crucial part of Wilson's story or not, how credible they look, where they were and when or how consistent their testimony is. We don't even know if it was hearsay or not.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



_Any_ eyewitness can have an agenda, but _nobody_ says we should eliminate eyewitnesses from court.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Again, it makes no difference what you think is common or expected to have happened during the confrontation.  Your conjecture is nothing more than an acting out in your mind of what you might have done if placed in similar circumstances.  You likely have no idea what it's like to be stoned out of your gourd, just  having left a successful bullying contest with stolen items, encountering an armed officer of the law while walking defiantly down the centerline of the street with your buddy, Johnson, deciding for some unknown reason to struggle with the officer trying to take his weapon and get shot once, walk away and then come back for more....you gotta be outta yo fuckin' head.

Yet you try to explain what Brown was thinking, what Wilson was thinking, what each was doing without regard for the forensic evidence that offers infinitely more accurate evidence of what transpired than any "eye witness" account.  If an eye witness account is not consistent with the forensic evidence, the account is either a lie or a honest mistake.  There's no tellin' what someone might claim to have seen when they're wishin' to have seen somethin' in particular.

If eye witness accounts are corroborated by forensic evidence, the testimony of the eye witness has significant value.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

asaratis said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Yes, it matters, if the story Wilson gave doesn't hold up to scrutiny, we could say it is a bizarre story. The consistency lies in the testimony of the witnesses who said Wilson backed up and almost hit Brown which is an action. Wilson is creating the action and is then going to follow it up, therefore it would be consistent that he backed up specifically to grab Brown illegally by the throat. One story is consistent and the other is not. It all lends to believing or not believing the witnesses and MUST be considered.

You said they had to be out of their "head" to have done those things, because, yes, the whole make-believe story is bizarre and ridiculous.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...





QuickHitCurepon said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Holy shit!!! How about once more in english you uneducated boob.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Says the man who often has trouble typing a full sentence.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

Wilson backed up quickly almost to hit Brown only so that he could sit there and chat with him again.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



 Look here you dumb ****. You have obviously ignored all news reports regarding this case and you have zero idea of what you speak.
  I expect you to be around when Officer Wilson is exonerated so you can swallow the load you deserve.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 24, 2014)

If Wilson had wanted to get out of the car, he would have done that away from Brown. That's why it is obvious Wilson is lying when he says Brown blocked him from getting out. There is no way on earth he would back up like that just to get out.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 24, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> If you're being violently assaulted by somebody you have the right, police officer or civilian, to shoot that person in defense. ...


FYI Police officers are civilians. According to the 3rd Geniva convention you are either a member of the military, an enemy combatant or a civilian. Police are not a military, nore do they engage in war, therefore they are civilians.

I think the distinction is relevant because cops have no more right to shoot anyone than you or I, whereas the Military _does_. A cop can only fire in self-defence just like you and I (which means if cops can have machienguns then logicaly so can everyone else because we're all using them for the same reason).


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Lifes a mess, dont stress. No one cares who you hate. We already know you hate Black people regardless of if they live in Ferguson. As long as you keep your mouth shut in our presence you can be as racist as you want to be.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 25, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > If you're being violently assaulted by somebody you have the right, police officer or civilian, to shoot that person in defense. ...
> ...


You are wrong. A police officer can shoot someone in the back if they have just committed a felony and the officer believes they are a danger to the public. Try that as a civilian and youll end up in prison. We give police more authority than the rest of us civilians.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 25, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> If Wilson had wanted to get out of the car, he would have done that away from Brown. That's why it is obvious Wilson is lying when he says Brown blocked him from getting out. There is no way on earth he would back up like that just to get out.


Cause you were there, and you saw it all.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 25, 2014)

Godboy said:


> You are wrong. A police officer can shoot someone in the back if they have just committed a felony and the officer believes they are a danger to the public.


Only if the officer believes that person is an imediate lethal threat; but you and I can shoot someone in that situation also.



Godboy said:


> We give police more authority than the rest of us civilians.


Lots of civilians have more authority than other kinds of civilians. They're all still civilians, though. Having an authority is not what determins if you are a civilian.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > If Wilson had wanted to get out of the car, he would have done that away from Brown. That's why it is obvious Wilson is lying when he says Brown blocked him from getting out. There is no way on earth he would back up like that just to get out.
> ...


Thats not a valid rebuttal because you werent there either. Point is Wilson said he backed up. If he was going to apprehend them why didnt he just get out of the car where he was?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




the autopsy report  does say that on page two  of the investigation 

*the deceased turned around and ran towards Officer Wilson. Officer Wilson had his service weapon drawn

Pdf PDF Autopsy report for Michael Brown News
*
however it is the photographic evidence that supports the claim made in the report  which also has been posted 

plus there are eight witnesses that supports the officers version of the event


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




not one witness has stated that happening


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 25, 2014)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



wow what  a conspiracy -LOL 

another cop dropping spent casings on the ground 

with officer browns finger prints and his pistols strike marks on them 

--LOL


and this above all 

the total number of casings and the number 

of live rounds left in the magazine all add up 

--LOL

in all the "media evidence" so far 

this appears to be a first 

--LOL


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 25, 2014)

All the evidence shows that wilson is innocent. I believe that the community should demand prison time and community work for all the thugs that fucked over this small city.

Fuck the thugs.


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 25, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


BM's 'bum-boy' Johnson told the police BM handed the stolen cigars to Johnson. What's the matter. Don't you believe Johnson?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 25, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You have literally know idea what you are talking about. Eyewitness testimony is completely unreliable. Even if Brown's friend didn't intentionally lie, people often see what they want to see, same with the other witnesses.

I've ran a crime scene and asked 10 different witnesses what happened and gotten 10 completely different accounts on numerous occasions. It's not necessarily people lying, it's just that eyewitnesses suck

By the way, here's an unrelated story about an unarmed man who attacked police


Did the police make that one up to? It happens. People are stupid.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 25, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



*if the story Wilson gave doesn't hold up to scrutiny,*

as this unfolds and evidence becomes public

wisons version is holding up


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> White people are nothing to be jealous of. I'd kill myself if I were white.



Sooner the better, bitch.



> I told you I would if a cop every tried to grab me in a headlock. Except his widow would be getting his pension instead of me dying. I'm not an 18 year old kid.



So...are you 12 years old on your mother's computer, or 30 and living in her basement?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 25, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Off the top of my head, LOTS of people are too heavy for the UFC heavyweight class (which tops out at 265lbs).  Off the top of my head, this dude is 300lbs:


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 25, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Sad...but true.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So...you are actually trying to say that a DIFFERENT officer arrived, PICKED UP three casings from Wilson's gun, and placed them next to Brown's body?  *Are you on LSD?!?!*


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


You cant be that dumb can you? Those are not the findings of the autopsy you idiot. Thats from what Wilson told them. I'll give you a clue. In that same document it says plain as day "Det Hokamp DSN-609 of the St Louis County Police Department provided the following preliminary investigative detail."  It goes on to say other things like "the deceased became belligerent towards officer Wilson...."  Please tell me you are not that much of a moron and you were trying your best to trick me? How do you think the autopsy determined Brown was belligerent towards Wilson? This should be amusing to see explain this.

I attached the page so everyone else can see how much of an idiot you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...


Not one witness has stated that didnt happen either.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


So you must be saying that scenario is impossible?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White people are nothing to be jealous of. I'd kill myself if I were white.
> ...


I'm not white so I wont be killing myself anytime soon.

Neither.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 25, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He doesn't...he simply wants to *burn the witch!*


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 25, 2014)

A sure sign of a loser is that they seize on things that don't matter in order to somehow prove their fallicies.

Where the bullet casings were found do not prove that Thug Brown was shot in the back.  The bullet wounds prove that he was shot from the front.  There could be 100 witnesses saying that Officer Wilson shot the thug in the back.  Not 1000 such statements will move an entry wound from the front to the back.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh surely there's a white man in your woodpile someplace.  I mean.  Surely you're aware of racial history.  Would you like a knife, a gun or a rope?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Impossible?  No.  Wildly implausible and about as likely as Brown rising from the dead today?  HELL YES!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 25, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


Please explain why its wildly implausible. I wont take your opinion as proof.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 25, 2014)

C'mon guys!  Let's not let any insignificant thing like truth get in the way of a good loot fest!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 25, 2014)

Godboy said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Wilson committed the felony by grabbing Brown by the neck without cause, and after thinking very carefully about it, he decided to eliminate any possibility of Brown pressing charges by murdering him, knowing full well that police virtually always get away with it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 25, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > If Wilson had wanted to get out of the car, he would have done that away from Brown. That's why it is obvious Wilson is lying when he says Brown blocked him from getting out. There is no way on earth he would back up like that just to get out.
> ...



Were the jurors there too now?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 25, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I think you are talking mostly about face recognition not about easily identifiable "events" like Wilson backing up to Brown and grabbing him by the neck or that Brown raised his hands and was surrendering.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 25, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Oh no, I've broke up a TON of bar fights in my time, for example, and it was usually split 50/50 among witnesses about how started it.

People just don't pay attention to things, and then don't want to admit that fact. It's odd but true.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 25, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pezz said:
> ...


Hypothetically, that's a possibility. 

If he expected Brown to submit, but Brown was feeling very confident and aggressive after the store knock off, he may not have expected the resistance he encountered.  It might have been a situation of miscalculation of intentions and lightening quick escalation.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 25, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Oh no, I've broke up a TON of bar fights in my time, for example, and it was usually split 50/50 among witnesses about how started it.
> 
> People just don't pay attention to things, and then don't want to admit that fact. It's odd but true.


And if you do decide to offer a fair and objective version of events and you own up to the parts that were your fault....the other guy won't,  and so you end up on the losing side of a police report.

Honesty is not always the best policy.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




yes and the autopsy supports the officers version 

as well as evidence at the scene


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 25, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 25, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




The autopsy indicates that browns arms was not in the "i surrender" position


----------



## asaratis (Oct 25, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pezz said:
> ...


Conjecture.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 25, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Conjecture.


What about my post do you think was conjecture?


----------



## asaratis (Oct 26, 2014)

Pezz said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Conjecture.
> ...


Nothing.  Yours is opinion.  I was quoting QuickHitCurePon. The alert system told you I quoted you.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 26, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Nothing.  Yours is opinion.  I was quoting QuickHitCurePon. The alert system told you I quoted you.


The alert system told me you quoted me because you quoted me. That's how it works.

Admin should really change the settings so we can only quote one person automatically.  Admid will figure this out when there are exessive indexing problems due to all the molti-quotes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 26, 2014)

Pezz said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing.  Yours is opinion.  I was quoting QuickHitCurePon. The alert system told you I quoted you.
> ...




 Thats not how it works.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 26, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thats not how it works.


You may want to have a look at the vBulliten online user manual. That really is how it works, I can even see a quote of my post in your responce. It's right there for all to see. When you quote a chain of people, the Notifications addon sends an allert to everyone in that chain. It doesn't send an allert if you don't quote.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 26, 2014)

Pezz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not how it works.
> ...


Expand the quotes.  You will see QuickHitCurePon in the box directly above mine.  I was quoting her, not you.  Your post was just boxed in above hers.  Everybody within the big box above my post gets an alert that I quoted them.

P.S.
This is not VBulletin anymore.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 26, 2014)

Pezz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not how it works.
> ...



  I constantly get "so and so quoted my post"and it doesnt always mean someone quoted that actual post.
  It can also mean someone quoted a post in the stream you posted in.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 26, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I'm using Tapatalk, they're all expanded always. In fact I don't believe Tapatalk has a way to colaps them.


----------



## Youch (Oct 26, 2014)

Of course the cop is innocent, this was obvious from day one.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 26, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I constantly get "so and so quoted my post"and it doesnt always mean someone quoted that actual post.
> It can also mean someone quoted a post in the stream you posted in.


When you quote the stream you are quoting everyone in that stream. That's why everyone in that stream gets a notification that you quoted them, because you did, you quoted the whole stream.

Which means your response is adressed to everyone in that stream.

So what part of my post were you calling conjecture?


----------



## asaratis (Oct 26, 2014)

Pezz said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I constantly get "so and so quoted my post"and it doesnt always mean someone quoted that actual post.
> ...


Wrong.  Read about it in the Announcements and Feedback forum.  It is possible to edit out the multiple quotes, but hardly anybody does that.

Go back to sleep.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 26, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Wrong.  Read about it in the Announcements and Feedback forum.  It is possible to edit out the multiple quotes, but hardly anybody does that.


I do it all the time.



asaratis said:


> Go back to sleep.


 Why would I go to sleep right before lunchtime? I might get fired for sleeping on the job.

You aren't making much sense.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 26, 2014)

Pezz said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.  Read about it in the Announcements and Feedback forum.  It is possible to edit out the multiple quotes, but hardly anybody does that.
> ...


Good for you.  I don't.


			
				pezz said:
			
		

> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Go back to sleep.
> ...


You make less...reading a VBulletin manual for instructions regarding the alert function on XenForo.

Get to work.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 26, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I'm already at work, it'll have to wait...and did you still want me to go to bed first? So demanding.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 26, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Wait...so only people who have been approved by the negro "community" should be allowed to be cops...Yeah..there's a great idea...



Since negroes don't want white cops in their neighborhoods because white cops are "racist".
...and since negroes don't want white prosecutors to prosecute their cases...white prosecutors are "racist"
...and since negroes don't want their cases heard by white judges because white judges are "racist".
....and since negroes don't want white legislators representing them..white legislators are "racist".
...and since negroes don't want their children taught by white teachers.White teachers are "racist".

I say let's give them exactly what they want. Time to separate. 
Let them have a portion of the country for their "new africa" and they can build and run it however they choose with no interference from evil white racists.

Imagine the heights they will be able to soar to without white racists always obstructing them?

We can separate sooner, peacefully..or we can separate later...but eventually when this nation collapses we WILL separate.    Think "Balkans"


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 26, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




here is the thing 

they hate the cops in Ferguson

but what is the first thing they do when they are in trouble 

call the frikking cops --LOL

* Police sources tell us Brown`s Grandmother, Pearlie Gordon, along with Brown`s Cousin Tony Petty, were selling t-shirts and other Michael Brown merchandise.

A police report describes a car pulling up and several people getting out.  One of those people, was reported to be Michael Brown`s Mom, Lesley McSpadden.  A witness described McSpadden yelling ‘You can`t sell this s%$&”  One of the relatives, who was selling, reportedly demanded McSpadden show a document proving she had a patent*.

interesting but check this out 

The police report says that`s when an unidentified person with McSpadden  *assaulted Petty so violently that it resulted in a 911 call.  A witness tells Fox 2 that the weapon was a metal pipe or pole.  *The suspect reportedly struck Petty in the face. 

looks like mike brown came from a pretty violent family 

you are a product of the company you keep 

Police investigating assault and theft following argument between Brown family relatives FOX2now.com


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 26, 2014)

Who else is looking forward to this week on here when the grand jury makes its ruling?

The thing that is the most hysterical is, like after the Zimmerman verdict, the far left k00ks go on posting up what should have happened!!! As if anybody cares!!!

Watching the race baiter far left PC assholes heads explode this week........shit......does it get any better?


----------



## asaratis (Oct 26, 2014)

Pezz said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Pezz said:
> ...


Pay attention.  I said GET to work...not go to work.  

...and it wasn't a demand...just a suggestion.

....and I didn't say go to bed...I said go to sleep.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 26, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Isn't there a country in Africa that was formed for blacks only?


edit:
Yes, Liberia.

History of Liberia - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 26, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Bar patrons are not a reliable bunch. There may also be poor visibility at a bar.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 26, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



It is impossible for the witnesses to mistake whether he had his hands up or not, and after getting hit by bullets a few times, anyone is going to drop their arms out of shock, while the remaining bullets hit them. The autopsy cannot show what happened before the bullets hit.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 26, 2014)

asaratis said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Believing the murder suspect Wilson is _not even_ conjecture. The fact that Wilson backed up to them shows his intent, and then we have the witnesses.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 26, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Who else is looking forward to this week on here when the grand jury makes its ruling?
> 
> The thing that is the most hysterical is, like after the Zimmerman verdict, the far left k00ks go on posting up what should have happened!!! As if anybody cares!!!
> 
> Watching the race baiter far left PC assholes heads explode this week........shit......does it get any better?


I'm surprised that you would look at this incident as anything other than an excuse for the police state to exert it's authority.  It's not like you to play partisan politics.


*The Pentagon Gave the Ferguson Police Department Military-Grade Weapons*
The Pentagon Gave the Ferguson Police Department Military-Grade Weapons - The Wire



> The local community of Ferguson, Missouri, may not look like a war zone, but the Pentagon has helped the police treat it like one.
> 
> According to a report by David Mastio and Kelsey Rupp of _USA Today, _the Ferguson Police Department is the beneficiary of a Department of Defense program called 1033, which redistributes surplus military equipment to civilian police forces across the U.S.
> 
> ...


Usually I count on you to see through simple domestic incidents being used by the elites via the Hegelian Dialectic to achieve policy results, _i.e._; Problem => Reaction => Solution


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 26, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



*The autopsy cannot show what happened before the bullets hit.*

the autopsy tells the tale of how the body was positioned when it was hit by the bullets 

the report says that no wounds entered the back 

unlike what some of the witnesses claim 

the report also indicated that browns arms when hit 

was not in the "i surrender" position


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 26, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That's the point. Eyewitnesses are unreliable. The fact that you are stupid enough to want to believe THESE eyewitnesses doesn't change anything. Eyewitness testimony is almost worthless.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 26, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




more so when three or four witnesses get together 

before being interviewed separately by the police


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 26, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Actually, that makes things easier in some ways. If you get 4 witnesses and they all tell the exact same story. They are lying , 100% of the time.

No two people are EVER going to see something and tell the same story. I mean of course the basic facts are going to be the same, but details are what a good investigator pays attention to.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 26, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



true


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 26, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Who else is looking forward to this week on here when the grand jury makes its ruling?
> ...


Racists typically abandon their politics to promote racism if it kills Black people..


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 26, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Pay attention.  I said GET to work...not go to work.
> 
> ...and it wasn't a demand...just a suggestion.
> 
> ....and I didn't say go to bed...I said go to sleep.


Right after you clerify what part of my post was conjecture.


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 26, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


11% of Ferguson citizens voted in the last local election.

Fuck 'em, they get to reap the rewards of apathy.

When they riot over this, I hope the National Guard or local police have gotten tactical nukes during the big free military shit giveaway we have heard about.


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 26, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...





Racist basically gave up killing black people; black people are doing such a better job it puts them to shame.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 26, 2014)

Pezz said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Pay attention.  I said GET to work...not go to work.
> ...


I may clarify all night long and you'll likely maintain your obstinate position.  If you can't understand consecutive conversation when it's typed in consecutive order as you read down the page, one poster's comment followed by another, then another, then another...and each comment generates a reply.  My reply was to QuickHitCurePon as her comment immediately preceded mine.  Your conversation was four or five steps up the quote stack.

I'm truly sorry that you cannot fathom this simple structure.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 26, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Your conversation was four or five steps up the quote stack.


Exactly, and that means your reply was adressed to me also, and everyone else you quoted.

You were replying to *all* of us,  that's *why* you quoted all of us.

So which part of my post were you calling conjecture?

In case you forgot, here's what you were calling conjecture:


Pezz said:


> FYI Police officers are civilians. According to the 3rd Geniva convention you are either a member of the military, an enemy combatant or a civilian. Police are not a military, nore do they engage in war, therefore they are civilians.
> 
> I think the distinction is relevant because cops have no more right to shoot anyone than you or I, whereas the Military _does_. A cop can only fire in self-defence just like you and I (which means if cops can have machienguns then logicaly so can everyone else because we're all using them for the same reason).


If you think cops are military or enemy combatants instead of civilians I would like to see your source material.


----------



## asaratis (Oct 26, 2014)

Pezz said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Your conversation was four or five steps up the quote stack.
> ...


Listen up, little man.  I was not replying to your opinion post.   Get a grip on reality here and stop requesting an answer that has already been given.  You asked what I find to be conjecture in your post.  I have answered "NOTHING!" more than once.  I was not referring to your post.

Now go pound sand and stop fucking up the thread with your idiotic bullshit.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 26, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



The only way that could make any sense is that while all those bullets hit him in the arm Brown continued to keep his arm in one position. The split instant the first bullet hits his arm, Brown is going to drop them, meaning the bullets could have hit in any fashion. But saying he kept his arms up or would have the whole time while being barraged with bullets is plain stupid.

Michael Brown was Shot with Hands Up Autopsy Confirms Atlanta Daily World



> *Michael Brown was shot with hands up, autopsy confirms*
> 
> An independent New York medical examiner’s findings during his autopsy of Michael Brown, the college-ready teen who killed after being shot six times a suburban St. Louis cop, refutes definitively the Ferguson Police Department’s official version of events. ...
> 
> Another point of contention: the universal sign of surrender that witnesses said Brown performed before being killed and then left to rot on the street for two hours before he was taken away. One of the wounds on Brown’s right arm “could have occurred when he was putting his hands up,” said Prof. Shawn L. Parcells, a Kansas-based pathologist who assisted Baden.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 26, 2014)

asaratis said:


> You asked what I find to be conjecture in your post.  I have answered "NOTHING!" more than once.


Then I guess I don't know why you called it conjecture if you didn't think it was conjecture.

Perhaps if we used more than one word in our responses that would help clarify things in the future?

Enough with your tangents now, let's get back on topic please. Some dude assulted a cop and got shot for it. No big deal.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 27, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



the 

"could haves"  "ifs"  and "maybes" 

of media evidence 

_Dr. Judy Melinek [...] also said the autopsy does not support witnesses who have claimed Brown was shot while running away from Wilson, or with his hands up._

_She said Brown was facing Wilson when he took a shot to the forehead, two shots to the chest and a shot to the upper right arm. The wound to the top of Brown’s head would indicate he was falling forward or in a lunging position toward the shooter and was instantly fatal._

_A sixth shot that hit the forearm traveled from the back of the arm to the inner arm, which means Brown’s palms could not have been facing Wilson, as some witnesses have said, Melinek said. That trajectory shows Brown likely was not taking a standard surrender position with arms above the shoulders and palms out when he was hit, she said.

Official autopsy shows Michael Brown had close-range wound to his hand marijuana in system News_


oh and btw Baden didnt actually perform the second autopsy 

a unqualified assistant  Shawn L. Parcells did 

plus this "autopsy" was conducted after the body was prepped for the funeral 

and one other thing 

Parcells and Baden said that brown didnt have gunshot residue on his hands 

which clearly is false in hindsight given the actual autopsy said he did


----------



## Wake (Oct 27, 2014)

A new update:

Anonymous #Ferguson Group Reports Officer Darren Wilson WILL NOT BE CHARGED

If this is true, that the far-Left 'Operation Ferguson' is correct and riling up activists in preparation, I urge everyone in at-risk areas to buy guns and ammo as you are able, to defend yourselves, your loved ones, and your property should violence from rioters occur.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 27, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I know thats why its my signature


----------



## dannyboys (Oct 28, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Add up every negro on negro murder in the country in the last month.
Now try to think what the country would look like right now if every one of those murders were committed by a White.
There would be all out racial war.
But as long as the negroes are murdering each other there's very little mention of it in the LIB media.


----------

